# AmD's BTCC Golf rebuild/improve/prep thread COPY from off topic



## minimadgriff

Hello all,

I thought you all might be interested in a thread where by you see our BTCC Golf as we get it ready for this years BTCC.

We are totally rebuilding the car, improving, re-newing and prepping along the way. Alot of parts are being re-newed or made better so we really are putting our stamp on it and making it our own. We are even replacing every single nut and bolt!

I'll keep this thread updated as things are moving pretty quickly.

So ill let the pics begin 




























Here is what happend from Tuesday onwards

Took some of the panels off to give it a clean before stripping it down.

















































































































































On Wednesday Peter Riches the Technical direct from the BTCC came down to have a look over the car, check it is eligiable and make sure it meets all the homologation rules. He was with us for about 3.5 hours and said there was just afew things that needed sorting. We then just needed to hear back from Alan Gow and at 5.50pm on Wednesday we got an email officially welcoming us to the BTCC.































































































































and thats how it was left Friday nite, pretty much a bare shell. More pics next week! Aero Package is being started towards the end of next week so it will look totally different soon.

p.s the swrils will be going, but that will be the last thing done.

p.p.s the car WILL be sporting some DW stickers :thumb:


----------



## nudda

awesome!


----------



## ksm1985

holy **** thats nice, im a noob at bttc engines, what is the spec of it if you dont mind me asking


----------



## ajc347

There's some very nice pics there mate.

I'll certainly be keeping an eye on how you do when watching BTCC over the coming seaon. :thumb:


----------



## ads2k

Great thread fella :thumb:, will check back on a regular basis to see progress. 

So what rules are different that you'll need to follow to race in the BTCC, was the car from WTCC ?


----------



## minimadgriff

ksm1985 said:


> holy **** thats nice, im a noob at bttc engines, what is the spec of it if you dont mind me asking


its a 2.0L N/A VW engine running 270+ bhp with a Seqencial gear box. Engine has all uprated internals etc, trick headwork. Obviously alot has been done to get it to produce that power from a N/A. Engine is yours for £20k :doublesho


----------



## minimadgriff

ads2k said:


> Great thread fella :thumb:, will check back on a regular basis to see progress.
> 
> So what rules are different that you'll need to follow to race in the BTCC, was the car from WTCC ?


thanks :thumb: the car was originally built to S2000 rules which is the same as the BTCC there are just afew things that are different from county to country, one thing for example is the fuel line connects are not what are required to run in the BTCC even though they are fine in other countries, just little details like that, that need sorting.


----------



## flyfs6

Wow, this thread is going to be a good one and wish you guys all the best. I still remember first coming to the business on the old premises and its got better, and better since.


----------



## Puntoboy

That's ****ing awesome. Love the work. I'd love to have the money to build my car to even somewhere near that level.


----------



## Ballistic

The car looks like it means business! Stunning.


----------



## the_prophet

wow. that looks awesome. love to be involved in rebuilding / maintaing that. 

gona be subscribing to this for updates. 

look forward to seeing it in action too. 

good luck


----------



## Tom_the_great

This will be my new fav thread ! im Big BTCC fan can't wait to see it in the flesh  Hope verything goes well.


----------



## big-daf

sweet man looking forward to this thread, i drive past in-tune raceings yard everyday as there local and one of doyles civic shells has been laying about outside in all weathers :doublesho dont think he will be running that one any time soon:lol:


----------



## edthedrummer

Awesome, look forward to reading this!


----------



## Grizzle

minimadgriff said:


> Engine is yours for £20k :doublesho


SOLD!!! Can you fit it into the van for that price?? lol


----------



## mattsbmw

This is going to be an epic thread, looking forward to regular updates.


----------



## mba

Freaking awesome!!!!! 

How does 270bhp compare to the other cars?


----------



## MattDuffy88

The car looked good at the Auto Sport show, can't wait to see what it'll turn out like and how you get on with it this year .


----------



## Lloyd71

Is it definitely going to be fitted with 'that' bodywork? If so, it'll look amazing! :thumb:


----------



## Blazebro

Wow, nice to see the workings of a race car :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse

Thats a serious bit of kit, saw it at the AutoSports show, your guys asked if i knew Ben somthing another and i forgot they ment you  sorry dude :thumb:


----------



## alx_chung

Nice!! Can't wait to see the car on the track this season, you guys are going to be at Knockhill this year?
Would love to see more updates as they happen.
Alex


----------



## Qüiksilver-1

Good luck with the build i'll come and say hello at oulton.


----------



## GlynRS2

An excellent thread and an awesome car - great to see it stripped down. Certainly one to bookmark :thumb:


----------



## athol

subscribed :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

Lloyd71 said:


> Is it definitely going to be fitted with 'that' bodywork? If so, it'll look amazing! :thumb:


Should be there or there abouts mate! I expect you to be wearing your team wear while watching us on TV :lol:



mba said:


> Freaking awesome!!!!!
> 
> How does 270bhp compare to the other cars?


thanks  we will find out once we start testings :lol:


----------



## Lloyd71

minimadgriff said:


> Should be there or there abouts mate! I expect you to be wearing your team wear while watching us on TV :lol:


:lol: I'll be sat there in my living room boiling my nackers off


----------



## minimadgriff

james b said:


> Thats a serious bit of kit, saw it at the AutoSports show, your guys asked if i knew Ben somthing another and i forgot they ment you  sorry dude :thumb:


Ow cheers James  :lol:

Thanks everyone for the comments. :thumb:


----------



## Leemack

First time i have seen this thread - Where have I been lol.

Looks amazing guys and as i have previously stated, this year is my year for getting into Motorsports so you are now my official hobby ok?


----------



## minimadgriff

Showshine said:


> First time i have seen this thread - Where have I been lol.
> 
> Looks amazing guys and as i have previously stated, this year is my year for getting into Motorsports so you are now my official hobby ok?


Cheers  but yeah where have you been! :lol: type in "BTCC Golf" in google. the news is everywhere! Even the top dog of VW motorsport UK wants to talk to us when he is back from the Dakar, he found out about it while he was out there! :lol:


----------



## ianFRST

fecking awesome mate 

i havent followed btcc for a couple of years, so you NEED to keep this thread up to date and then start another thread for when the season starts, and keep that updated race by race  that would be awesome :lol:


----------



## -tom-

fantastic sunscribed


----------



## -Kev-

awesome car, subsribed


----------



## O`Neil

Really looking forward to the next installment :thumb:


----------



## woodymbr

I'll be at a few BTCC races this year. Wish you guys luck!


----------



## S-X-I

Really looking forward to seeing the progress of the build.


----------



## minimadgriff

thanks everyone. this should turn into a great thread  dashboard went of for flocking today and we compiled a list of bits we are renewing and need for spares. Its a big list!


----------



## Grizzle

Just dont do a brawn and sell up to VW!!!!


----------



## Reds

Looking good Ben. Now what can you do to my Volvo T5 and is there any chance of a pit pass to a race? 

On a serious note, good luck with the season and hope you have the success that your hard work warrants.


----------



## golf548

Awesome....I really dont envy your job at all.....

Will be great to see it in action against all the ricers lol......what do you actually do at AMD ????


----------



## RandomlySet

looking pretty cool there lads :thumb:


----------



## big ben

one word, subscribed!!!

this is awesome, bet you are loving it to... be good to see some DW stickers on it :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

Grizzle said:


> Just dont do a brawn and sell up to VW!!!!


Well if they offer enough :lol:



Reds said:


> Looking good Ben. Now what can you do to my Volvo T5 and is there any chance of a pit pass to a race?
> 
> On a serious note, good luck with the season and hope you have the success that your hard work warrants.


Thanks very much :thumb: i'll drop you a pm 



golf548 said:


> Awesome....I really dont envy your job at all.....
> 
> Will be great to see it in action against all the ricers lol......what do you actually do at AMD ????


   

this is what we do at AmD http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=134184


----------



## Reds

minimadgriff said:


> Well if they offer enough :lol:
> 
> Thanks very much :thumb: i'll drop you a pm


I'm waiting with baited breath...

...going blue now.......


----------



## golf548

minimadgriff said:


> Well if they offer enough :lol:
> 
> Thanks very much :thumb: i'll drop you a pm
> 
> 
> 
> this is what we do at AmD http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=134184


I love that other thread but I meant what do YOU do at AMD???

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

golf548 said:


> I love that other thread but I meant what do YOU do at AMD???
> 
> :thumb::thumb:


ow, take pictures, sit on the forums :lol: I do sales, internet enquiries, sorting out bits for race cars, look after all the forums we sponsor, plus other stuff etc etc. Try not to get my hands too dirty :lol:


----------



## buckas

looks great matey, very interesting to see under the skin as well :thumb:

keep it up


----------



## Silver R26

Saw this on autosports website a while back, I did put two and two together but thought it cant be true as you would have mentioned it on here, and here it is.

Whos your driver?


----------



## Gruffs

Awesome.

Under the Skin, is the Golf very much different from the Leons you run?


----------



## minimadgriff

Silver R26 said:


> Saw this on autosports website a while back, I did put two and two together but thought it cant be true as you would have mentioned it on here, and here it is.
> 
> Whos your driver?


:lol: i put a thread on here a week before autosport about it, Shaun the owner of AmD (my boss) is driving it. He has been racing for over 30 years and was a instructor at Brands too



Gruffs said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Under the Skin, is the Golf very much different from the Leons you run?


cheers 

this is quite abit different to the leons this is alot more modified, the leons are much closer to a road car than the golf is. :thumb:


----------



## golf548

minimadgriff said:


> ow, take pictures, sit on the forums :lol: I do sales, internet enquiries, sorting out bits for race cars, look after all the forums we sponsor, plus other stuff etc etc. Try not to get my hands too dirty :lol:


Excellant........would bloody love a job like that....


----------



## kennym999

Good work.


----------



## Neil30

Good luck to the lads at AMD, I will be waiting for my pit lane pass Shaun 



Ben, your not still running around in that Dagenham Dustbin are you 


Neil M


----------



## minimadgriff

Neil30 said:


> Good luck to the lads at AMD, I will be waiting for my pit lane pass Shaun
> 
> Ben, your not still running around in that Dagenham Dustbin are you
> 
> Neil M


Cheers Neil, ill mention that to Shaun :lol:

hows tricks? Not seen you for awhile and no im not running around in my super RS any more. Its tucked up in the garage for winter and will only come out for summer fun now  :wave:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Perhaps we should have some DW meets at BTCC events? What do you guys think?

As they are all over we should be able to get a few members together. 

BTW Ben looks awesome and I too am subscribed. Will call you soon  

Johnny


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

legendary thread.

subscribed


----------



## Neil30

minimadgriff said:


> Cheers Neil, ill mention that to Shaun :lol:
> 
> hows tricks? Not seen you for awhile and no im not running around in my super RS any more. Its tucked up in the garage for winter and will only come out for summer fun now  :wave:


Ben, apparently I'm not out of my mid life crisis yet, just fitted a Forge TwinTake CAI, gives 15bhp, showed 334bhp on the rollers. Its a bit loud though (for someone my age). 

Doing a 30-130 @ RAF Marham soon, a few Focus boys there as well. Still doing a few track days and managed to stay out of the gravel lately

I'll pop in next time I'm passing.

Neil :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

Neil30 said:


> Ben, apparently I'm not out of my mid life crisis yet, just fitted a Forge TwinTake CAI, gives 15bhp, showed 334bhp on the rollers. Its a bit loud though (for someone my age).
> 
> Doing a 30-130 @ RAF Marham soon, a few Focus boys there as well. Still doing a few track days and managed to stay out of the gravel lately
> 
> I'll pop in next time I'm passing.
> 
> Neil :thumb:


:lol: so whens the GT3071 turbo conversion happening then? :lol: I thought you would be doing the 30-130 when I saw someone asking for contenders on the RSOC.


----------



## minimadgriff

Over the last week we have continued to strip the car down and prep the interior for painting. So nothing major pictures wise as its been small details we have been dealing with, like de-burring holes inside the car, covering up holes ready for painting.

We have also been sorting out fabrication work, new wiring loom, checking over 20 wheels, sorting out bits for powdercoating etcchecking over 20 wheels, sorting out bits for powdercoating etc etc




























The dash came back from flocking today, looks amazing



















Random shot of the Motec display.


----------



## -Kev-

_very_ impressive Ben :thumb:


----------



## ads2k

Nice couple of additions :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

-Kev- said:


> _very_ impressive Ben :thumb:





ads2k said:


> Nice couple of additions :thumb:


thanks  pics will start coming thick and fast when parts turn up and we start rebuilding again. The inside is being painted tomorrow evening. :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I

Nice progress, can't wait for more updates!


----------



## -tom-

very nice so far


----------



## Edward101

Loving this thread, will definately keep track of the BTCC this year as well as this thread :thumb:

Best of luck this year and might even try get to a race


----------



## S-X-I

Just to go slightly off topic for a second.

Will AMD be offering DW members discounts on the hospitality tickets?


----------



## minimadgriff

S-X-I said:


> Just to go slightly off topic for a second.
> 
> Will AMD be offering DW members discounts on the hospitality tickets?


:lol: :lol: :lol: maybe if you wanted to do a group booking I could have a word  Group buy on 20 tickets for one of the meetings? :lol:


----------



## Grizzle

Hmmm i can see me and S-X-I get free ones and do a report for DW saying that i usually go to the Porsche GB stand when they are there supporting BTCC.

Ben get your finger OOT!!


----------



## john2garden

What are the Oulton Park dates this year?

I went a few years back with the Seat Cupra.net lot and got passes to drive onto the infield it was great. SCN had a big tent there.


----------



## Skodaw

This is looking AMAZING


----------



## dew1911

Might just see if I can make it to croft this year :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

dates 

http://www.btcc.net/html/racedates.php


----------



## dew1911

Indeed..
Ben - Any idea when the official Cars/Teams/Drivers will be announced?


----------



## minimadgriff

dew1911 said:


> Indeed..
> Ben - Any idea when the official Cars/Teams/Drivers will be announced?


yep  23rd of March at Brands


----------



## dew1911

I've looked round a lot of BTCC sites and so far no one seems to have an offical entery list...

Nothing major, I'm setting up a fantasy BTCC league for 2010 and just need the lists to add in :lol:


----------



## golf548

Where do you get to watch the btcc on tele???


----------



## pdv40

ITV4 screens the entire race meeting live for over five hours, and ITV1 do re-runs


----------



## Mini 360

Will see you at Knockhill in September. :thumb:


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

minimadgriff said:


>


looks superb! Quick question...how do you detail flocked surfaces..? I have the centre of my dash flocked and I cannot get rid of all the white bits of fluff... unless I went through it with a pair of tweezers... and I'm not sure I have the patience



john2garden said:


> What are the Oulton Park dates this year?
> 
> I went a few years back with the Seat Cupra.net lot and got passes to drive onto the infield it was great. SCN had a big tent there.


6th June I think...


----------



## minimadgriff

TurbochargedJJ said:


> looks superb! Quick question...how do you detail flocked surfaces..? I have the centre of my dash flocked and I cannot get rid of all the white bits of fluff... unless I went through it with a pair of tweezers... and I'm not sure I have the patience
> 
> 6th June I think...


Thanks  The best way is a lint roller! or lint paper. Thats what I use on my flocked dash surround in the RS :thumb:


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

cheers!, cleaned the inside as well as I could but the flocked bit is letting it down... will get some lint rollers or paper!


----------



## Trig

Looking forward to the build of this, see you at Rockingham.


----------



## Pandy

Looking good Ben 

I've never been to a race meet, definately have to go this season


----------



## Phil H

excellent thread! car is looking awesome


----------



## alx_chung

Grizzle said:


> Hmmm i can see me and S-X-I get free ones and do a report for DW saying that i usually go to the Porsche GB stand when they are there supporting BTCC.
> 
> Ben get your finger OOT!!


Hey what about me! Sheeesh!
Alex


----------



## minimadgriff

another small update 

inside is all painted and laqured, we also covered up all the holes from trim/moutings that arn't need before it was sprayed  looks great!














































Old fuel tank cell/housing cut out as it was not central enough for good weight distribution, so thats being moved over abit










Random shot of 20 BBS Alloys, 9kg each! These are going to to be re-coated in either silver or black! Im pushing to keep them silver!




























and a small teaser shot of the new aero kit 










Coming along nicley, all that has been done in 3 days! The full shot I have looks amazing but thats not being revealed just yet.  pictured is just the prototype being made for the moulds. Bumper will be one mould and the complete wings and arches will be seperate moulds.

hope to have the pictures coming thick and fast soon as we are due parts in on the next couple of days and also start building the car back up.


----------



## GlynRS2

It's looking good :thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg

You can see how these cars handle so well cant you! those wheels are well wide and with slicks it must be awesome!


----------



## minimadgriff

chunkytfg said:


> You can see how these cars handle so well cant you! those wheels are well wide and with slicks it must be awesome!


17 x 9's  not only that the cars are so much wider as well!


----------



## chunkytfg

minimadgriff said:


> 17 x 9's  not only that the cars are so much wider as well!


I'm still intruiged how they get 270hp out of a 2L N/A engine!

As a rough guide what sort of engine mods are allowed? Top end only? bottom end aswell?

to think it's over 100hp up on normal and when you work on ever diminishing returns I struggle to see where the gains come from sometimes!


----------



## minimadgriff

chunkytfg said:


> I'm still intruiged how they get 270hp out of a 2L N/A engine!
> 
> As a rough guide what sort of engine mods are allowed? Top end only? bottom end aswell?
> 
> to think it's over 100hp up on normal and when you work on ever diminishing returns I struggle to see where the gains come from sometimes!


they are very highly tuned, head work, cams, bottom end, intake, mapping etc They are a little highly strung :lol: 20k for an engine like that! :doublesho


----------



## ianFRST

its all about headwork, and getting the air into the engine on a NA engine

its hard work, but if the moneys there, plenty on bhp will follow


----------



## minimadgriff

ianFRST said:


> its all about headwork, and getting the air into the engine on a NA engine
> 
> its hard work, but if the moneys there, plenty on bhp will follow


MEGA headwork! The inlet is a work of art itself!


----------



## chunkytfg

minimadgriff said:


> they are very highly tuned, head work, cams, bottom end, intake, mapping etc They are a little highly strung :lol: 20k for an engine like that! :doublesho


Trust me i realised they are not just 'breathed on' but are properly tuned within and inch of their lives I just still struggle to imagine those kinds of gains without some form of forced induction!

So regarding the rules are there any? Or is it a simple case of 2L and N/A but apart from that let your budget decide?


----------



## winrya

I noticed you get a mention in this months evo mag:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST

minimadgriff said:


> MEGA headwork! The inlet is a work of art itself!


i bet  i remember what orionpower did to his 2L zetec engine to get what he did out of it, and you have another 70bhp on that :lol:

turbo power all the way :lol: much easier :argie:


----------



## minimadgriff

chunkytfg said:


> Trust me i realised they are not just 'breathed on' but are properly tuned within and inch of their lives I just still struggle to imagine those kinds of gains without some form of forced induction!
> 
> So regarding the rules are there any? Or is it a simple case of 2L and N/A but apart from that let your budget decide?


there are limitations to what you can do and use. They can't be any more than 300bhp i beleive. Have to be rebuilt every 2k 



winrya said:


> I noticed you get a mention in this months evo mag:thumb:


so I hear, have to grab a copy tomorrmow :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

ianFRST said:


> i bet  i remember what orionpower did to his 2L zetec engine to get what he did out of it, and you have another 70bhp on that :lol:
> 
> turbo power all the way :lol: much easier :argie:


makes life easier next year 2.0 Turbos are our thing :devil:


----------



## Culainn

Love this thread!!!!!!

Best of luck for the season AMD

Im sure you guys will do great :thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg

minimadgriff said:


> there are limitations to what you can do and use. They can't be any more than 300bhp i beleive. Have to be rebuilt every 2k


2K? Really that little? I'm being serious! Thats got to only be once a season depending on how much testing you do?


----------



## Pandy

Will there be any sort of pre-season viewings of the car? like a meet or something?


----------



## ianFRST

minimadgriff said:


> makes life easier next year 2.0 Turbos are our thing :devil:


oooooh, what are you expecting from that? i bet there are limits on that tho, as with a massive budget, im sure you could get 600bhp+ out of a 2L :lol:


----------



## saxomad

just seen a pic of this golf on page 19 of this months evo


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

minimadgriff said:


> makes life easier next year 2.0 Turbos are our thing :devil:


they're changing the rules for next year???


----------



## minimadgriff

TurbochargedJJ said:


> they're changing the rules for next year???


Oh yes  NGTC rules


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

oh baby... that should be good!! bring on the flames on overrun! haha, easily pleased I am...


----------



## minimadgriff

TurbochargedJJ said:


> oh baby... that should be good!! bring on the flames on overrun! haha, easily pleased I am...


they flame now!


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

not enough.... hahahaha


----------



## Ian D

It would be great if BTCC got back to the good old days!! Crowds used to be huge going to watch Cleland, Hoy, Harvey, Tarquini used to love it. I used to go to Oulton Park every couple of weeks with my Dad, will have to try to drag him back!


----------



## minimadgriff

TurbochargedJJ said:


> not enough.... hahahaha


The Cheverolets flammed like crazy last year!


----------



## chunkytfg

minimadgriff said:


> The Cheverolets flammed like crazy last year!


What I dont get is, if the cars run these super hi-tech engine management systems how come they dont have the control of the fueling to stop the engines pushing fuel out the back which then flames!!


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

chunkytfg said:


> What I dont get is, if the cars run these super hi-tech engine management systems how come they dont have the control of the fueling to stop the engines pushing fuel out the back which then flames!!


cos it looks cool!:lol:


----------



## chunkytfg

TurbochargedJJ said:


> cos it looks cool!:lol:


YEs but when you are working to get ever last tenth of a second out of the car why would you make it do something that requires it to carry more weight(fuel)


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

chunkytfg said:


> YEs but when you are working to get ever last tenth of a second out of the car why would you make it do something that requires it to carry more weight(fuel)


i think it's really due to how far they have to increase the fueling to get the best from the NA engine, when running at high revs you have to run rich to protect the engine from DET ( i think) if you look at a air fuel ratio graph of a VTEC honda when VTEC engages the car naturally runs rich by default, when you change gear with the exess fuel being put in but not used it has to go somewhere, by reducing this excess it will take longer for the engine to pick back up again but only slightly... I'd guess that there's a trade off between carrying enough fuel to 'lose' some via flames and not losing any but have the ecu back off and then increase the fuel again...

only a guess tho...


----------



## minimadgriff

excess fuel also helps with keeping the engine cooler, expecially a highly strung one, :thumb: my RS massivley overfuels to help keep engine temps down and stop things from melting.


----------



## Mini 360

Waiting to see the livery so I can replicate it in Forza :lol:

Sooo tempted to do a flocked dash in the Mini now though.....you are a bad influence!


----------



## -tom-

simply fantastic work so far i cant waite to see the finished work


----------



## minimadgriff

Mini 360 said:


> Waiting to see the livery so I can replicate it in Forza :lol:
> 
> Sooo tempted to do a flocked dash in the Mini now though.....you are a bad influence!


:lol: i think someone else on here is too.

re- the flocking. It really looks awesome. I had someone flocked 3 years ago and it still looks new. If you want it done ill give you the details of the lady that does it. She does it because she enjoys it not to make fortunes. Only cost £100 to do that dash.



-tom- said:


> simply fantastic work so far i cant waite to see the finished work


Thanks :thumb: wish some parts would start turning up so we can build it back up!


----------



## Mini 360

minimadgriff said:


> :lol: i think someone else on here is too.
> 
> re- the flocking. It really looks awesome. I had someone flocked 3 years ago and it still looks new. If you want it done ill give you the details of the lady that does it. She does it because she enjoys it not to make fortunes. Only cost £100 to do that dash.


That would be flocking awesome! :lol: Cheers. :thumb:


----------



## -tom-

minimadgriff said:


> :lol: i think someone else on here is too.
> 
> re- the flocking. It really looks awesome. I had someone flocked 3 years ago and it still looks new. If you want it done ill give you the details of the lady that does it. She does it because she enjoys it not to make fortunes. Only cost £100 to do that dash.
> 
> Thanks :thumb: wish some parts would start turning up so we can build it back up!


just rember u dont wany nuts left over :lol:


----------



## minimadgriff

chunkytfg said:


> 2K? Really that little? I'm being serious! Thats got to only be once a season depending on how much testing you do?


yeah 2000 kilometers. Hopefully get a season out of it as its bloody expensive to rebuild :lol:


----------



## minimadgriff

Mini 360 said:


> That would be flocking awesome! :lol: Cheers. :thumb:


 :lol: :lol:



-tom- said:


> just rember u dont wany nuts left over :lol:


:lol: lets hope not :lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse

minimadgriff said:


> Ow cheers James  :lol:


I thought they meant someone local to us, as the trailer has a very local heating company on it and the sign writing has been done at the same place as we get the vans done


----------



## Ninja59

maybe i should put oulton down as one of my volunteering days for marshalling now....:lol:


----------



## minimadgriff

james b said:


> I thought they meant someone local to us, as the trailer has a very local heating company on it and the sign writing has been done at the same place as we get the vans done


ow that trailor we just borrowed from the chap whose R32 race car we look after.


----------



## T25DOC

This thread just re-installed my passion for BTCC - Good luck guys with the coming season....it'll be a gud un this year...


----------



## chunkytfg

minimadgriff said:


> yeah 2000 kilometers. Hopefully get a season out of it as its bloody expensive to rebuild :lol:


With what i would assume to be a fairly long service interval for that level of competition is there more that can be got from the engine?


----------



## minimadgriff

chunkytfg said:


> With what i would assume to be a fairly long service interval for that level of competition is there more that can be got from the engine?


you can get another 10bhp from it which if it gives up on us will be happening. the cost to extract another 10bhp from it though is :doublesho


----------



## chunkytfg

minimadgriff said:


> you can get another 10bhp from it which if it gives up on us will be happening. the cost to extract another 10bhp from it though is :doublesho


I guess thats the difference between racing on a budget and the top end teams


----------



## minimadgriff

chunkytfg said:


> I guess thats the difference between racing on a budget and the top end teams


well the engine is going back off to the builders within the next week or two for a strip down and check and it might be getting the upgrade then :thumb:


----------



## ChrisJD

Keep the updates coming, not often you get the chance to see the build of a BTCC car.

It will be quite nice to see a car competing that you know a bit more about.

...and with Detailing World advertised.

Good luck with the rest of the build and for the whole season.

Chris.


----------



## RICHIE40

Looking good, look forward to seeing the car at Croft for the BTCC this year.


----------



## minimadgriff

another small update, things are moving so slow at the momment, should pick up pace this coming week though.

New bulk head modified and the holes covered that arn't needed



















All new rear suspension components ready to be strenghtend and new race spec bushes fitted.










Every single bolt is being replaced with new ones.










Exhaust tunnel heat protected










then just going back together


----------



## -tom-

looking good bud are they all vag parts u have bought and all so on the last pic whats the red box on the front wing??


----------



## minimadgriff

-tom- said:


> looking good bud are they all vag parts u have bought and all so on the last pic whats the red box on the front wing??


:thumb:

they are all VAG parts but will be modified for strength and also totally different bushes!

Little red box is a transponder for the race tracks.


----------



## -tom-

minimadgriff said:


> :thumb:
> 
> they are all VAG parts but will be modified for strength and also totally different bushes!
> 
> Little red box is a transponder for the race tracks.


cool bet that was an expensive visit to the stealers :lol:


----------



## dew1911

Loving the lightweight door in the last pic :lol:


Keep it up :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

-tom- said:


> cool bet that was an expensive visit to the stealers :lol:


Fortunatley we get VERY good discount. We have all new front end stuff coming this week We are basically reaplacing it all and making better then the bits we have taken off are being cleaned up modded, powdercoated and used as spares should we need them at a race weekend. Swapping over to alloy hubs too! weight saving :thumb:



dew1911 said:


> Loving the lightweight door in the last pic :lol:
> 
> Keep it up :thumb:


:lol: the other side is even more light weight. as in its not even on yet :lol:


----------



## Skodaw

Looking great.Nice to see the little bit of coverage you got in this months EVO.


----------



## minimadgriff

the front bumper mould is coming along nicely, really starting to take shape now


----------



## s_hosgood

Amazing work AMD - True dedication!


----------



## S-X-I

The new front bumper looks really good, much better than the original.

Just make sure you have plenty spare as the BTCC goes by the rules of 'Rubbing's Racing' lol


----------



## minimadgriff

S-X-I said:


> The new front bumper looks really good, much better than the original.
> 
> Just make sure you have plenty spare as the BTCC goes by the rules of 'Rubbing's Racing' lol


cheers 

We are taking 3 full sets of bumpers, wings and arches!


----------



## Gruffs

Looks great. I don't know how you can take it racing though. It would make me cry to see all thiat work undone by one of Matt Neal's rear 3/4 nudges.


----------



## chunkytfg

Gruffs said:


> Looks great. I don't know how you can take it racing though. It would make me cry to see all thiat work undone by one of Matt Neal's rear 3/4 nudges.


wouldnt getting a matt neal 3/4 nudges imply you were infact infront of him therefore well up the front end:thumb::thumb:

I would call that job done:thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

chunkytfg said:


> wouldnt getting a matt neal 3/4 nudges imply you were infact infront of him therefore well up the front end:thumb::thumb:
> 
> I would call that job done:thumb:


:lol: :lol: i think that might be expecting too much :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gruffs

chunkytfg said:


> wouldnt getting a matt neal 3/4 nudges imply you were infact infront of him therefore well up the front end:thumb::thumb:
> 
> I would call that job done:thumb:


Unless Neal has been subjected to one of Plato's rear-enders and is working his way through.

I'm all for optimism. You could be at the front in a reverse 10 grid for example?


----------



## S-X-I

Has Neal actually got a drive for next season considering the factory Vauxhall team has pulled out?


----------



## chunkytfg

minimadgriff said:


> :lol: :lol: i think that might be expecting too much :lol: :lol:


I had the same level of optimism when i raced. Figured i was there to make up the numbers and pick up the odd point here and there. Then 2 rounds in while still a rookie the heavens opened and I had already figured it might rain so I put on a shagged set of wets that i didnt mind destroying further if it didnt rain. I rode round the outside of a guy who eventually went on to finish 2nd in the championship on a hairpin and just disappeared into the distance.

Just because you dont think it will happen doesnt mean it wont happen:thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

:lol: we may pick up the odd good result here and there but we are just being realistic being that this is our first season we arn't going in expecting too much. But please be assured we arn't going just to make up the numbers we will be giving it our all :thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg

minimadgriff said:


> :lol: we may pick up the odd good result here and there but we are just being realistic being that this is our first season we arn't going in expecting too much.


I realise that but i'm just saying anything is possible. Lets face it Matt Neal used to show up the factory teams regularily in a out of date nissan primera:thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

chunkytfg said:


> I realise that but i'm just saying anything is possible. Lets face it Matt Neal used to show up the factory teams regularily in a out of date nissan primera:thumb:


thats what we are hoping for :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst

This is a terrific thread - thanks for sharing it with us all !!!

That's goney be one motherf****r of a machine when it's back together. I'll be tuning in and cheering you on with the others.

Just out of idle curiosity, how much does a tyre cost?


----------



## Leodhasach

Great work, really interesting, and I'll be seeing you at Knockhill if I have my way :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

another small update chaps 

Bulkhead in and heat protected.



















Steering column, pedal box and motec display installed




























Blade Anti Roll bars for front and rear, freshly powder coated.










Air Jack standands and chocks back from the powder coaters










Motorsport spec inner CV joints and boots.










All new subframe, lower arms and lower arm consoles










Components just starting to go back in the engine bay (PAS pump and motorsport engine mounts)










Mounting and fixing bolts zinc coated black, much better than a dull looking silver. All in the details!



















BBS Motosport wheels back from a freshen up. AmD Logo's will be going on all the wheels.














































We also had all the wheel nuts zinc coated in black



















before and after of the wheel nuts, I love this process and will be using it when I strip the RS down to make it all new!


----------



## Mini 360

Nice progress! Im loving following the build of a BTCC car. How exactly do the air jacks mount? Always been amazed by them!


----------



## minimadgriff

Mini 360 said:


> Nice progress! Im loving following the build of a BTCC car. How exactly do the air jacks mount? Always been amazed by them!


Thanks 

They mount in the round tube in in this picture.










Then fire out the bottom of the car, you then put the chocks inbetween the body and the base of the air jack leg. This make sure they don't drop if you loose air pressure. I'll stick some more detailed pics up when they come back from being refurbed and are fitted. :thumb:


----------



## Mini 360

Ah cool. Did wonder what those were for. Cheers! Guessing theres some reinforcement there so the floor isnt ripped apart?


----------



## Bratwurst

Bloody lovely pedals!


----------



## pdv40

Saw your page in this month's PVW :thumb:

Coming together well guys, look forward to seeing you out there.


----------



## the_prophet

wow that pedal box is porn:argie:

i love reading builds like this, agreed its definatly all in the detail. 

fantastic work so far, keep it up :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

pdv40 said:


> Saw your page in this month's PVW :thumb:
> 
> Coming together well guys, look forward to seeing you out there.


Thanks. I havn't even seen it yet :lol:


----------



## Elliott19864

Amazing. I just right into BTCC last season and now I get to see one being built 

Where did you get the bolts plated?


----------



## Dave182

Amazing thread! Watching this one all the way!


----------



## Leodhasach

Love the wheels, glad to see they're staying silver :argie:


----------



## minimadgriff

Leodhasach said:


> Love the wheels, glad to see they're staying silver :argie:


they nearly wern't but I demanded they were, stamped my feet and they stayed silver! Plus i'll be the one keeping them clean!


----------



## pdv40

minimadgriff said:


> Thanks. I havn't even seen it yet :lol:


You need to get yourself a subscription


----------



## pdv40

minimadgriff said:


> they nearly wern't but I demanded they were, stamped my feet and they stayed silver! Plus i'll be the one keeping them clean!


The most important job, tis where I started :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

pdv40 said:


> You need to get yourself a subscription


:lol: we should get a copy through as we advistise in it. 



pdv40 said:


> The most important job, tis where I started :thumb:


:lol: im lumbered with it because im the detailing gimp :lol:


----------



## minimadgriff

Latest shots of the front bumper mould  Nearly there now.




























Friday saw the first test fitting of Shaun in the car to find the best seating position, length of steering wheel boss and where the driver controls should be placed.

For this we temporarily installed a spare seat, (just waiting for our new light weight Corbeau Seat to arrive) the dash and sequential shifter.










Shaun making sure everything is within reach.


----------



## buckas

Nice stuff fella

It's a shame to see all that work will go into making something like that front bumper and in 5 seconds so donut will nudge into it breaking it on the track


----------



## minimadgriff

buckas said:


> Nice stuff fella
> 
> It's a shame to see all that work will go into making something like that front bumper and in 5 seconds so donut will nudge into it breaking it on the track




All that work is only going in to making the original mould for the bumper. Making replica's from the mould will be a doddle.


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

giss-a-job!!


----------



## minimadgriff

couple of more shots of the aero package moulds, now with the front wing 




























can't wait to get the finished article back and painted!


----------



## chappo

thats looking pretty insane atm,

keep up the good work guys.


----------



## asjam86

Great stuff guys. Can't wait to come see it in the metal at one of the race meets. This is a great thread thanks for posting it! :thumb:


----------



## ads2k

I love the engineering in this thread, some really great work involved in making this racing car come together. 

I hope you get some nice results and mix it up with the big boys :thumb:


----------



## -tom-

one word simply stunning that pedal box is porn the car is looking fantastic wish you all the best for the btcc, it looks fantastic if i get my remap i will have to have a look over this bad boy


----------



## k10lbe

Awesome work, hope you dont mind me posting up the link on edition38 , keep the work up and good luck this season !!!


----------



## minimadgriff

Thanks Everyone  hopefully some more pics for you tomorrow. the engine is being rebuilt and having a threshen up at the momment :thumb: 

Jason, how can I edit my posts on ED38?????


----------



## S-X-I

Are you sticking with the original colour scheme or are you changing it up a bit?


----------



## minimadgriff

S-X-I said:


> Are you sticking with the original colour scheme or are you changing it up a bit?


it will be like it but is changing :thumb: by the time we are done it will hardly be the same car! The colors will be red, black and white


----------



## S-X-I

minimadgriff said:


> it will be like it but is changing :thumb: by the time we are done it will hardly be the same car! The colors will be red, black and white


I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## minimadgriff

S-X-I said:


> I'm looking forward to it!


so am I! Itching for the aero kit to be back to us! plus all the other parts to get it back together!

Not long till we start the shake down! Start of March we need to have it ready for. :doublesho


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

jeez that's not long now is it... 2 weeks or so!


----------



## Guest

im an avid fan of the btcc so ill be keeping my eyes out for this,looks stunning all the best


----------



## WHIZZER

All starting to come together nicely looking forward to seeing the finished results


----------



## Pandy

Love the updates, looks awesome so far


----------



## griffin1907

look forward to seeing it at the BTCC media day


----------



## EmDee

Love it. Can't wait to see you guys mixing it up with the rest of the grid, properly looking forward to it.

Don't suppose it'll be at the SCN RR day on Sunday?


----------



## minimadgriff

Thanks everyone for the comments :thumb:



EmDee said:


> Love it. Can't wait to see you guys mixing it up with the rest of the grid, properly looking forward to it.
> 
> Don't suppose it'll be at the SCN RR day on Sunday?


Cheers  It will be at the back of the workshop but may be covered up as its normally covered up when its not being worked on. plus it's still in peices :lol: so its not going anywhere.


----------



## minimadgriff

another little update, as we are still waiting on ALOT of things.

New driveshaft and joints being build up ready for the rebuild.










All new rear suspension bearing bushes for the multi link set up.



















and the new bumper and wing moulds sealed and hardening!





































Tomorow they can actually make the bumpers and wings from the moulds that all the hard work has gone into.

Engine has been rebuild this week too and is due on the engine dyno tomorrow. :thumb: engine was all ok too!

That will be it now till Monday as I have had today off and the rest of this week.


----------



## -tom-

coming along very nice


----------



## GlynRS2

Great progress :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST

pleeeeeeease can you get a vid of it on the engine dyno


----------



## minimadgriff

ianFRST said:


> pleeeeeeease can you get a vid of it on the engine dyno


too late for that its back here now  . they tried a WTCC manifold on it while it was there and it gained 15 lbft of torque :doublesho It won't fit our car but we have one being made though


----------



## Grizzle

Jesus!! thats a massive gain. 

Looking forward to seeing it on track at Knockhill.


----------



## chunkytfg

Grizzle said:


> Jesus!! thats a massive gain.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing it on track at Knockhill.


agreed. you wouldnt have thought that at the level of tune that engine is running it would be able to have a single part make such a difference:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## minimadgriff

Grizzle said:


> Jesus!! thats a massive gain.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing it on track at Knockhill.





chunkytfg said:


> agreed. you wouldnt have thought that at the level of tune that engine is running it would be able to have a single part make such a difference:doublesho:doublesho


we were all a little suprised! :doublesho


----------



## EmDee

I thought I'd post a snap I took yesterday. Thanks to all at AmD for the SCN RR day, it was a great day out.










Wish my workshop was this clean!
Check out that stack of BBS' :argie:


----------



## mba

^^ Looks like someone left it unlocked in Manchester :lol:


----------



## minimadgriff

EmDee said:


> I thought I'd post a snap I took yesterday. Thanks to all at AmD for the SCN RR day, it was a great day out.
> 
> Wish my workshop was this clean!
> Check out that stack of BBS' :argie:


oi, what you doing in my workshop :lol: nice pic :thumb: Glad you had a good day. I wasn't in as I try to avoid working weekends. They are bad for my health. :lol:


----------



## The Detail Doctor

minimadgriff said:


> another small update chaps
> 
> Mounting and fixing bolts zinc coated black, much better than a dull looking silver. All in the details!


Where do you get the black zinc carried out?


----------



## minimadgriff

Only 3 weeks to go till the shake down at Brands :thumb:

_Still_ waiting for LOTS of parts to turn up 

Things are starting to move this week with getting the car back together though.

The aero kit is now finished and we have the first bumpers, wing and arches back with us. It looks superb and they are going off to paint this week. Just need to decide on which red to choose.










New Fire Extinguisher has now turned up.










Air Jacks, air supply lines and fuel lines being installed





































Isolator switch for the battery/ignition going in.










Electric interior fan installed










Custom made Driver control switch panel, made by our own fair hands 










Extinguisher, ballast box and battery box being mounted.



















Isolator switch for the battery/ignition wired in.










installation of Extinguisher, ballast box and battery box finshed










Extinguisher lines being plumbed in.


----------



## Bratwurst

What do the 'Driver control switch panel' and the 'Ballast box' do?

Is everything you put in from now based on low weight and quality, or do you have a total 'wet-vehicle' weight you must adhere to?

The car is looking terrific by the way! Love the anodised fuel unions.


----------



## pdv40

Ballast box is where you put the success penalty weights. So If you win race one, you have to fill that box up with lead for race two :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

wee_green_mini said:


> What do the 'Driver control switch panel' and the 'Ballast box' do?
> 
> Is everything you put in from now based on low weight and quality, or do you have a total 'wet-vehicle' weight you must adhere to?
> 
> The car is looking terrific by the way! Love the anodised fuel unions.


Driver control panel, is for Oil slick, headlight machine guns, and rocket launchers  :lol:

Ok im kidding, it will be for, engine start, ignition kill, headlight lights, wipers, rain lights, plus housing all the fuses etc. I'll stick a pic up when its all labelled up :thumb:

We will obviously try to get it as light as possible but there is a minimum weight. This is where there ballast box comes into play. If the car is too light then we can add weight there by using lead.

The ballast box is also used for when you get too many wins. So they put some weight in there to slow you down. Obviously we won't need to worry about this just yet :lol:

glad you like it so far. we are making sure everying is functional as well as looking the part. Even the braided fuel lines have been wrapped so they all blend in and don't stand out.


----------



## minimadgriff

The Detail Doctor said:


> Where do you get the black zinc carried out?


I'll find out for you


----------



## ianFRST

getting there 

cant wait to see the kit on


----------



## minimadgriff

Just mouting and trial Fitting a Corbeau race seat. This one is on loan from Corbeau while they are making our light weight Hans version.


----------



## Mini 360

Never knew you got hans seats. Just thought Hans devices fitted to the helmets and that was it. New regs?


----------



## minimadgriff

Mini 360 said:


> Never knew you got hans seats. Just thought Hans devices fitted to the helmets and that was it. New regs?


You can get seats that are for use with the Hans Device on the helmets :thumb: not that the HANS fits to the seat.


----------



## -tom-

looking realy good coming along well, bet u r like a kid at christmas till the big race


----------



## S-X-I

Will there be a switch like this one on the driver control switch panel?










(top row, right hand side)


----------



## minimadgriff

S-X-I said:


> Will there be a switch like this one on the driver control switch panel?
> 
> (top row, right hand side)


:lol: :lol:


----------



## minimadgriff

slowly getting there! all the little bits being done before the big bits can go on!

Engine bay extinguisher jets installed



















Complete front ends being made up. these will be built up with all components mounted should we need to carry out a quick front end swap, if Shaun decided he want's to re-arrange it at the track :lol:










Fire Extinguisher control/test unit fitted and wired in.










Driver switch panel almost finished. We fitted a revised larger start button as the one we did have was a too small. Just needs to be labelled up. All relays, fuses fitted and tested.



















Rear lights back in and wiring made.










Little package from Alcon arrived










which was the rear calipers and discs, mounting bells are being made.



















and this is the color red we will be using on the car


----------



## Leodhasach

Fascinating stuff :thumb:


----------



## Darren

looking good


----------



## Oakey22

cant wait to see this close up at brands on the 23rd march 

It looks amazing


----------



## Dave182

What happens if mid series you have a serious crash? Sorry to ask but im just curious! lol 

Loving the work, always check this thread!


----------



## chappo

my hat goes off to you mate, 

awsome project,


----------



## -tom-

looks fantastic bud i have just relised this is a left hand drive car :lol:


----------



## minimadgriff

Dave206 said:


> What happens if mid series you have a serious crash? Sorry to ask but im just curious! lol
> 
> Loving the work, always check this thread!


we cry, and build another one :lol:


----------



## minimadgriff

-tom- said:


> looks fantastic bud i have just relised this is a left hand drive car :lol:


:lol: it always been LHD, we havn't changed it


----------



## -tom-

minimadgriff said:


> :lol: it always been LHD, we havn't changed.


u sure u rnt playing mind games or is it the ketermean based drugs i have been on :lol:


----------



## minimadgriff

might like to check this out 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2032223#post2032223


----------



## mba

^^ Is the Donny one subject to there being a track :lol: or is this a super special stage ?


----------



## minimadgriff

mba said:


> ^^ Is the Donny one subject to there being a track :lol: or is this a super special stage ?


:lol: :lol: I would hope it would ok!


----------



## minimadgriff

good update coming tomorrow,  something big is back in place. 

Shake down is booked for next Wednesday!


----------



## -tom-

let me guess does it start with E


----------



## Cefd

Then comes an N? 

EN...


----------



## chris l

Looks great. Defiantly going to head up to knockhill this year to see you guys. Not made it up the past year but need to see this.


----------



## woodymbr

Are you going to be selling any tshirts and flags? I'll get one for Oulton Park this year


----------



## John74

minimadgriff said:


> good update coming tomorrow,  something big is back in place.
> 
> Shake down is booked for next Wednesday!


Where is the shakedown taking place ?


----------



## minimadgriff

yep the Engine is in. Just sorting through the pics now!  

Shake down is at Brands on Wednesday was meant to be Monday but we have been held up. Then we are at Snetterton on Friday as long as nothing goes wrong Wednesday. It's all too exciting.

We will also have team wear etc on sale


----------



## minimadgriff

Sorry for the length of time between updates this week but this little lot should make up for it.

New fuel cell housing has been fabricated and installed, much nicer than how it was previously housed.



















Brake Bias, brake lines and Alcon T-junctions being installed.



















New custom made lightened and balanced flywheel.



















KW Competition Coilovers back from KW after a rebuild and freshen up.










AP Clutch and brake fluid resevoirs fitted.










Fuel filter connected up.










We decided to make a new pedal mount which would enable us to move the pedals back 3" to make there position abit more confortable for Shaun.



















KW coilovers and reservoirs being installed.




























Engine finally going back in the engine bay.










Sensors installed.



















Sadev Sequential Gearbox fitted after a rebuild to make sure all was well.



















Engine and gearbox together.










Front panel, headlights, with the radiator just about to be mounted.










New Alcon Front calipers have now arrived. Just waiting for the brackets so we can mount them to the hubs.



















Front subframe built up with steering rack and blade anti roll bar.










Alloy Radiator and Setrab Gearbox oil cooler fitted.




























This connector is a superb piece of deisgn. It is the hydraulic line for the gear box. What is great about it, is the fact it is quick release and can be disconnected with out loosing any fluid and also eliminates the need to bleed the gearbox every time we need to remove it.










Now this is where we got excited! The Aero kit, rear bumper and boot lid came back from the paint shop! We trial fitted the front bumper and wings yesterday, this is the result














































This is the color outside in natural light as the lights in the workshop make it look a little off color.










Suspension components being re-fitted.




























For the shake down and the first test session we are using some of the original suspension components which have been tidied and over hauled. This is just to make sure they are all ok to use as spares should we need them. Once the test session is over the rest of the new/revised parts will go on to be tested.

Boot Lid, rear lights a rear wing fitted.










Quick release Aero catches fitted and also the air feed connector for the air jacks.










Steering wheel and boss re-fitted.










Sequential gear selector rod/arm installed.










Couple of random shots.



















And this is how it has been left today, rebuild will continue again Monday.










also labelled up the switch panel.......










only to then be informed that we are not "Q Branch" so I had to remove them :lol:


----------



## woodymbr

Haha love that control panel!


----------



## Ryan Hughes

Just read throught the whole thread, awesome build and looks so good.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## alx_chung

Ha ha ha love it! 
Thanks for the updates. Car is looking good with the new aero kit.
Alex


----------



## asjam86

Obviously I know nothing but wouldn't it be better filtering the fuel before it gets into the car that way you can run without a fuel filter saving a couple of grams in weight? Or is it in the rule book?

Fantastic thread though. Can't wait to see you guys on track. :thumb:


----------



## Dave182

Looking great! Love checking for updates on here! Will definately be attending one of the races!


----------



## minimadgriff

Ryan Hughes said:


> Just read throught the whole thread, awesome build and looks so good.
> Keep up the good work.


Thanks :thumb:



alx_chung said:


> Ha ha ha love it!
> Thanks for the updates. Car is looking good with the new aero kit.
> Alex


Cheers  The kit looks awesome. I remember all the haters saying how crap the car looked before :lol:



asjam86 said:


> Obviously I know nothing but wouldn't it be better filtering the fuel before it gets into the car that way you can run without a fuel filter saving a couple of grams in weight? Or is it in the rule book?
> 
> Fantastic thread though. Can't wait to see you guys on track. :thumb:


really no point, and not worth the agro. shaun just needs to take pee before he gets in the car and we would save that much weight :lol: the car does have to be minimum weight any way so there is no point going to a timeconsuming extreme like that tbh.

Glad you like the thread :thumb:


----------



## Pandy

You guys have been busy!

Aero kit looks awesome, really starting to come together now - bet its getting exciting? :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

Pandy said:


> You guys have been busy!
> 
> Aero kit looks awesome, really starting to come together now - bet its getting exciting? :thumb:


Thanks, the aero kit is looking superb.

We are getting very excited! Just hope its ready for Wednesday!


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

looks superb!, good luck for wednesday!


----------



## -tom-

simply stunning thats going to be one mean and moody car when finish :argie: just dont rearrange its face on the track


----------



## Phil H

looks awesome !!


----------



## Mick

just read through all this thread and the car is already looking ace, hope to make it to knockhill this year to see it in action.

also, that intake system looks a serious bit of kit!!!


----------



## squashy1990

just read through this whole thread for the first time, looks absolutely incredible really wish i had the talent and knowledge nevermind the cash to do something half as good at this! lots of respect!


----------



## Pandy

How did you get on Ben? Was the car ready?


----------



## NickP

Why haven't I seen that when I've been up at yours


----------



## minimadgriff

Pandy said:


> How did you get on Ben? Was the car ready?


Car wasn't ready in time. Discs only turned up today  caliper brackets arn't even coming till tomorrow  Its nearly done. I'll be up dating this thread tomorrow and its looking good for being out Friday.



NickP said:


> Why haven't I seen that when I've been up at yours


It have been there :lol:


----------



## minimadgriff

Unfortunatley we missed our Monday and Wednesday shake down slots at Brands as the car wasn't quite ready but Snetterton is looking very promising for tomorrow.

Here an update of this weeks developments.

Milltek Race Exhaust system is now with and ready to go on.



















New rear up-rated brake set up is now installed.










Rear Brake lines now run and connected.










Livery started to be applied on Tuesday and is being finished today.





































New Corbeau Carbon Light weight seat also turned up.



















Alcon Discs were received yesterday.










First lot of wets and slicks arrived and were mounted on the rims ready for testing.










Dashboard has now gone back in along with the warning lights and shift light.



















Engine wiring loom and ECU all back in.










Driver Switch control panel labelled up.










Seat and Belts fitted.



















Air jacks tested and working, so the car is now off axle stands.










Front brakes going back on.










Performance Friction Pads for the front and rear.










Window net fitted.










More updates later as the car will be finished today.


----------



## Leodhasach

That looks awesome now! :argie:

Proper job


----------



## Bratwurst

Deeply sexual :argie: :thumb: :car:


----------



## Grizzle

Looking great now, out of interest what oil are you using in the engine??

Just had a lengthy chat with millers about oil!! My brain is like mashed tatties lol.


----------



## S-X-I

I am properly excited about this now, I can't imagine how you guys are feeling!


----------



## minimadgriff

Thanks eveyone. Roll on tonight! :thumb:



Grizzle said:


> Looking great now, out of interest what oil are you using in the engine??
> 
> Just had a lengthy chat with millers about oil!! My brain is like mashed tatties lol.


Thanks  We are using a 0-30 full in it.



S-X-I said:


> I am properly excited about this now, I can't imagine how you guys are feeling!


:lol: :lol: excited is putting it mildly! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grizzle

minimadgriff said:


> Thanks  We are using a 0-30 full in it.


Cool i noticed Millers are doing a new 0w20 new for this year, is it Millers you are using??

Hope there will be several pics of tonight. :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

Grizzle said:


> Cool i noticed Millers are doing a new 0w20 new for this year, is it Millers you are using??
> 
> Hope there will be several pics of tonight. :thumb:


Castrol at the momment. You can't just go sticking the greatest grade in your car though. You need to get whats meant to be in the engine! Any thing like Millers, Motul, Valvoline, Silkolene, Fuchs, Castrol etc will be be fine as long as its the right grade for your car.


----------



## WHIZZER

Looking good


----------



## Testor VTS

What a lovely car :argie:

this picture reminds me of the Seat Leon Supercopa cars:










As far as I know BTCC regulations state to use the original throttle body (at least the size), but do they allow that velocity stack before the throttle body?

and the size of the inlet plenum is MAHHOSIVE 

A few ex-BTCC Peugeot 306 are now in private hands, and I've seen loads of pics from their details, so when I see a touring car build I just :argie:


----------



## -tom-

Simply stunning :argie:


----------



## minimadgriff

Thanks everyone. 

Unfortunatley, the trend of being let down and held up has continued  very important part being the caliper brackets arn't done in time for tomorrow  bit pissed off tbh.


----------



## Morph3ous

We so need a video of the engine start up with that race exhaust!


----------



## minimadgriff

Morph3ous said:


> We so need a video of the engine start up with that race exhaust!


no what you need is a video of start up with the other exhaust they are making us which only has one silencer :lol:


----------



## golf548

You are one lucky barsteward......any jobs going.....willing to travel...


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Looks absolutely amazing....hope you guys do really well


:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Pandy

I just did a sex wee! :argie:

Its looking fantastic now mate, real shame about the shakedown again, whens the next one?


----------



## Mick

guted for ya mate :thumb: hope you get it out and tested soon bud, and a video of the beastt running is a must!!!

Mick


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

just test it on the streets when it turns up! haha

looking superb!


----------



## minimadgriff

Thanks everyone. Glad your liking it! Alot of time and effort has into the car.

We were so close to being out today for our first test session but unfortunatley the caliper brackets were not done in time for yesterday. So with out them the car has no brakes. Other than those the car was also most ready to go.

So today the car will have a day of alignment and corner weighting.

Here are the lateast pictures of the car. I'll put some more up of it on the floor later.





































Car being corner weighted and laser aligned. Tracking will be then altered and perfected with SmartString.



















Still some more decals still to go on.


----------



## Andrewh10

Very Nice......


----------



## buckas

Looks stunning fella, very nice!

drew


----------



## Skodaw

A M A Z I N G!! - Cant wait to see it in action.


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

Beast!!!


----------



## -tom-

stunning :argie:


----------



## WHIZZER

Ben its look great ... Looking forward to seeing it race now


----------



## buckas

Get some DW stickers on it, hehe


----------



## minimadgriff

Cheers everybody! Wait till you see it in the flesh.



buckas said:


> Get some DW stickers on it, hehe


They are being made today :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

WHIZZER said:


> Ben its look great ... Looking forward to seeing it race now


 and you will :thumb: :wave:


----------



## buckas

minimadgriff said:


> Cheers everybody! Wait till you see it in the flesh.
> 
> They are being made today :thumb:


:thumb::thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

Talking to Shaun tonight and the DW stickers "should" be going on the front wings :thumb:


----------



## NickP

When's the first race of the season Ben?


----------



## WHIZZER

minimadgriff said:


> Talking to Shaun tonight and the DW stickers "should" be going on the front wings :thumb:


:doublesho sounds great


----------



## minimadgriff

NickP said:


> When's the first race of the season Ben?


4th of April at Thruxton :thumb:



WHIZZER said:


> :doublesho sounds great


:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71

It's looking stunning, I'm going to send those logos on Forza tomorrow as well as working on the Forza 3 version to put up for download. :thumb:


----------



## P4ULT

what can i say it looks mint be intersting to to see how well it does. im a big fan of btcc so will keep an eye out


----------



## Top_Gun

ianFRST said:


> i bet  i remember what orionpower did to his 2L zetec engine to get what he did out of it, and you have another 70bhp on that :lol:
> 
> turbo power all the way :lol: much easier :argie:


Hm, 200 hp are not that much out of 2l 

Or did I get something wrong? My old 200SX had this much power with the stock turbocharger (Garrett, if I remember correctly)

Anyway, nice car, I wish you all the best. Are the races broadcasted over the net?

Best regards,

Detlev


----------



## minimadgriff

Top_Gun said:


> Hm, 200 hp are not that much out of 2l
> 
> Or did I get something wrong? My old 200SX had this much power with the stock turbocharger (Garrett, if I remember correctly)
> 
> Anyway, nice car, I wish you all the best. Are the races broadcasted over the net?
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Detlev


this is a NON Turbo, . Naturally Aspirated engine. So nearly 200 bhp without a turbo is ALOT :thumb:

Thanks  the whole of race day is shown ITV 4 so imagine it should be on the ITV website. :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

Some video's of the car being run up on the air jacks to check for leaks etc. We didn't take it above 5k and it is fitted with the 105 db testing exhaust. The race exhaust is 118db 

sorry for the quality. They were recorded on my Nokia N86, so not great. I'll get some HD ones next week 





This one the you can here the car being run through the gears.



It sounds sooo much better in the flesh.


----------



## minimadgriff

Some more pictures from yesterday 

This is the car being aligned with the SmartStrings which is very accurate.























































And how the car was left for the weekend.



















Still waiting for the caliper brackets. Also the rest of the sponsors need to go on i.e KW, ABS Motorsport (people who made the body work), Superpro Bushes, JCB Volkswagen, LUKE, Corbeau and PERFCO.

We also have the new BTCC spec inner door cars and the crash protection for around the roll cage to come yet. Also afew other finishing touches too.


----------



## John74

Hurry up and get this thing on the track will ya, what you playing at :lol:

Looking good so far, going to be interesting to see this in action after seeing it built up on here :thumb:


----------



## Testor VTS

What do you use to measure the camber?

Could we get a picture? 



This car is awsome :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

John74 said:


> Hurry up and get this thing on the track will ya, what you playing at :lol:
> 
> Looking good so far, going to be interesting to see this in action after seeing it built up on here :thumb:


Maybe Tuesday  Thanks John 



VTS_Tibi said:


> What do you use to measure the camber?
> 
> Could we get a picture?
> 
> This car is awsome :thumb:


you can see Chris holding it in this picture 










Its a Dunlop Camber Gauge and we have a laser one too. I think from memory its running 4 degree's of negative camber at the rear. :lol:


----------



## -tom-

very nice know how much to have the jacks installed on a normal car :lol:


----------



## minimadgriff

-tom- said:


> very nice know how much to have the jacks installed on a normal car :lol:


hmm air jacks we need to make some adjustments to those as the drivers side comes down ALOT faster than the passenger and some butts were puckering up when we let it down slowly. Looked like it was going to roll over :lol:

The air Jacks are £100 each, which isn't too bad. Aeroquip fittings all add up though. plus you have to have 3 or 4 holes in the floor. Would be cool on a road car though :lol:


----------



## -tom-

minimadgriff said:


> hmm air jacks we need to make some adjustments to those as the drivers side comes down ALOT faster than the passenger and some butts were puckering up when we let it down slowly. Looked like it was going to roll over :lol:
> 
> The air Jacks are £100 each, which isn't too bad. Aeroquip fittings all add up though. plus you have to have 3 or 4 holes in the floor. Would be cool on a road car though :lol:


sounds uber  would be handy for wheels off detail  i could live with four holes in the floor. i guess it will make your life's easer on track days.:thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

-tom- said:


> sounds uber  would be handy for wheels off detail  i could live with four holes in the floor. i guess it will make your life's easer on track days.:thumb:


they are a must have! With the elephant feet extentions on it gets pretty high off the floor to work on as you can see in the latest pics.


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

looking really good, whats the latest on the caliper brackets?

whens the next testing window...?


----------



## minimadgriff

TurbochargedJJ said:


> looking really good, whats the latest on the caliper brackets?
> 
> whens the next testing window...?


update coming now


----------



## minimadgriff

Brakes are now finally on! Brake lines run, Brakes bled and final check over being carried out.

So all is looking good for being on track at Brands tomorrow.


----------



## Aero

Cracking work it looks fantastic, good luck for tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## buckas

Looks amazing fella, will we see any vids from testing?


----------



## minimadgriff

Cheers  

and yes you should. As im taking a video camera and my DSLR. 

DW logos are just going on


----------



## the_prophet

looks awesome. 

look forward to hearing how you get on

good luck


----------



## WHIZZER

Ben it really does look great - loving the DW graphics ( tell me the size i might have some special Blues ones done )


----------



## chunkytfg

Could you not get that transponder further forward? might help with those photo finishes?


----------



## Lloyd71

Looking good! Make sure there are no Chevy Cobalts about tomorrow though, eh? :lol:


----------



## alx_chung

Awesome stuff! Can't wait to see it on track.
Alex


----------



## Pandy

Finally 

Good luck and hope the car performs well mate :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

the_prophet said:


> looks awesome.
> 
> look forward to hearing how you get on
> 
> good luck


Thanks :thumb:



WHIZZER said:


> Ben it really does look great - loving the DW graphics ( tell me the size i might have some special Blues ones done )


Cheers Bill, glad you like the DW stickers  good position and size i think.



chunkytfg said:


> Could you not get that transponder further forward? might help with those photo finishes?


It would get smashed off :lol:



Lloyd71 said:


> Looking good! Make sure there are no Chevy Cobalts about tomorrow though, eh? :lol:


Thanks lloyd and as long as you arn't at the wheel it should be fine :lol:



alx_chung said:


> Awesome stuff! Can't wait to see it on track.
> Alex


 me neither not long now!

final pics from tonight being loaded now :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

Car is already for tomorrow at Brands. All the stickers now on and I gave it the once over with Blackhole and Colinite. No point correcting it tbh.

Here are some shots from late tonight.



























































































p.s spot the reg on the transporter


----------



## Bratwurst

That is one stunning machine minimadgriff !!! :doublesho:argie:

Really looking forward to watching it this year! :driver:

All the best for the coming season man :thumb:


----------



## Dave182

That front end looks so mean, i think even Chuck Norris would be scared!


----------



## Drakey

Looks like a absolute beast!

cant wait to hear the results of the test and see the pics/footage :thumb::thumb:


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

good luck!


----------



## -tom-

that is one mean mother ****er wouldn't like to see that in my rear, all the best bud


----------



## dew1911

Looks awesome, really hope to be joining you at Croft


----------



## ads2k

What's so special about F8 TCC :lol: Great choice... 

Car looks fantastic, looks like all the hard and long hours have paid off. hope the shake down test runs smoothly and the car is on the pace :thumb:.


----------



## mini-eggs

Good Luck for the season, car looks fantastic.

I'll be coming to Thruxton to cheer you on, being VXR isn't in it no more, you're my no.1 team haha


----------



## minimadgriff

Afternoon 

Today we had the first outing of the car which we were just using as a shake down to make sure nothing fell off and all was ok. Everything was ok but then unfortunatley developed a miss fire which is just something on the ignition side of things.

We were all very pleased and excited to finally see the car out on track and it look AMAZING!

Here are some pics from today.


----------



## S-X-I

The car looks stunning on the track!

Glad to hear the shake-down went well appart from the misfire issue, I hope its an easy fix.

Just on a side not a bit of black vinyl on the left hand lower grille would mame it look more symmetrical but this is being really picky lol


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

excellent! looks really at homeon the track!, really looking forward to seeing it mixing it up with the rest!

any videos???


----------



## buckas

Superb fella, bet you feel well maternal seeing your baby out on track for the first time, loving the DW stickers :thumb:


----------



## Leodhasach

:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## s_hosgood

Looks amazing - True testament to the hard work and wealth of knowledge at AmD!


----------



## magpieV6

looks the nutts!


----------



## ianFRST

absolutely spot on mate  im glad its finally up and running

i NEEEEEEED some videos! :lol:


----------



## minimadgriff

:thumb: great isn't it  

I have a short video up loading. Its Shaun's first lap in the car so just taking it easy. Might also have some in car footage later.


----------



## -tom-

thats is simply fantastic i relay like that a lot :argie:  i want air jacks on my car so much


----------



## magpieV6

Just been threw the entire thread, excellent work there! cars a credit to you guys!


----------



## WHIZZER

Looks great


----------



## John74

Good to see it hit the track at last :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I

Just done a quick photoshop of the last picture in the set that you posted of the car at the track.










This is one seriously good looking touring car!


----------



## minimadgriff

Thanks again to everyone :thumb: it really is amazing how well everyone has taken to this. We also may have a new rear bumper for the car too 



S-X-I said:


> The car looks stunning on the track!
> 
> Glad to hear the shake-down went well appart from the misfire issue, I hope its an easy fix.
> 
> Just on a side not a bit of black vinyl on the left hand lower grille would mame it look more symmetrical but this is being really picky lol


Thanks. ref the vinyl we are still in two minds about that. As the air filter position is changing as the filter will be too low when it rains. nice additions to that pic!

If any one sees any pictures they would like in hi-res sent me a email with a link to the picture and I will send a hi-res one back :thumb:

email - [email protected]


----------



## Drakey

Good to hear the shake down went well, except for the missfire :wall:
It certainly belongs on the track, looks fantastic :thumb:

Cant wait to see it in the actual championship!


----------



## Pandy

What a mean ass looking car :argie: i think im in love

Have you got a bigger version of the last pic? I'd like it as my wallpaper if possible


----------



## Skodaw

That really does look amazing, cant wait to see it in action - get the video loaded ASAP!! Plllleeeeeaaase


----------



## minimadgriff

Cheers chaps 

here is a short video or the car on its maiden lap! Shaun is only taking it easy as it is the very first lap and then came back in for a once over.



p.s drop me an email and I will send you over a hi-res version of the pic you are after.


----------



## Bratwurst

Lovely noise :argie:


----------



## minimadgriff

its does sound good  that was with the toned down test session exhaust. Tested at 102db. the race exhaust is around 118db.


----------



## chappo

looking great, 

and sounds sweet as a nut on the little vid.


----------



## MattyB801

Sounds beautiful.....and to think thats a 4 pot non turbo!!

Tempted to get down to the Brands Hatch race now just to see this!!


----------



## Top_Gun

Sounds nice - driving a "Z", I don't think that überloud is a necessity - it's more a question of quality, not of quantity. And the sound is definitely right for a racing car 

Is the race-exhaust not allowed on training days?

Regards,

Detlev


----------



## John74

So when is the next test session or is that it until the first round ?


----------



## minimadgriff

Top_Gun said:


> Sounds nice - driving a "Z", I don't think that überloud is a necessity - it's more a question of quality, not of quantity. And the sound is definitely right for a racing car
> 
> Is the race-exhaust not allowed on training days?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Detlev


Thanks . There are db limits on testing days which is 105db at Brands. So they would of black flagged the car if we ran the 118db system.



John74 said:


> So when is the next test session or is that it until the first round ?


Media day at Brands next Tuesday is the next test day. Bit peeved I can't go to be honest. Would love to of been there for that.


----------



## Drakey

Sounds b-e-a-utiful! and mean! :thumb:


----------



## -tom-

holly **** that sounds very sweat imagine the sound on the race day with full race exhaust


----------



## John74

minimadgriff said:


> Media day at Brands next Tuesday is the next test day. Bit peeved I can't go to be honest. Would love to of been there for that.


Looks like extra testing days have been granted after the media day to all BTCC teams until march 31st so when you getting out there :thumb:


----------



## admg1

Looking good and it sounds fantastic :thumb:
I'm hoping to go to thruxton to see it in action.


----------



## giblet

Looks fantastic, you guys are on autoblog! - http://www.autoblog.com/2010/03/19/amd-milltek-racing-brings-the-volkswagen-golf-back-to-the-britis/


----------



## minimadgriff

Thanks again to everyone  not long till the first race now! 

John, we knew about that afew days ago  we will see how it goes Tuesday then take it from there :thumb:


----------



## Neil30

Looking good Ben, hope to get to Thruxton to see the first race.

Cant help but think it would look nice with a OSIR Carbon front Grille though. :lol::lol::lol:

Neil


----------



## minimadgriff

Neil30 said:


> Looking good Ben, hope to get to Thruxton to see the first race.
> 
> Cant help but think it would look nice with a OSIR Carbon front Grille though. :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Neil


Thanks Neil! i'll be at Thruston so ill try and find you, hopefully get you in the pits :thumb: You done well in the 30-130 again I see. DSG box makes all the difference in that!

and yep it may well do


----------



## alx_chung

Sounds good and looks good!
Well done guys!
Alex


----------



## minimadgriff

Well the day after shake down the car was back to looking like this again.



















The car had a partial stip down just to make sure everything was ok and there were no hidden issues. Luckily all was well.

The slight miss fire we had last week was a clitch in the mapping which has now been rectified ready for Media Day.

We have now made four tressles with adjustable feet. This is so we can get the car sitting perfectly level at the race meetings when we are carrying out the tracking.










We also trial fitted our new rear bumper and twin centre exit exhaust system which will be fitted for Media Day.





































New and improved Milltek Exhaust manifold fitted along with the rest of the "race" system.










Impact protection panels being fitted.










And the car going back together last nite ready for Media Day today.










Unfortunatley and annoyingly im not at media day today so no pictures from me :wall:


----------



## DubbedUP

minimadgriff said:


> Unfortunatley and annoyingly im not at media day today so no pictures from me :wall:


It's looking nothing short of outstanding and as a self confessed Dubber I will be cheering on you guys...

WTF tho! The chief forum updater / blogger and all round internet marketer not involved in the Media day?? Who do we complain to?


----------



## Guest

That car is absolutely stunning!! will it be on the tv?i will have to look out for this as im BTCC mad!!


----------



## minimadgriff

Discount Tech said:


> It's looking nothing short of outstanding and as a self confessed Dubber I will be cheering on you guys...
> 
> WTF tho! The chief forum updater / blogger and all round internet marketer not involved in the Media day?? Who do we complain to?


Thanks very much! We seem to have quite a fan base already, which has hugley suprised us.

if there wasn't a swear filter on here I would be using afew choice swear words about not being there.



griffy08 said:


> That car is absolutely stunning!! will it be on the tv?i will have to look out for this as im BTCC mad!!


:thumb: The whole BTCC race day is shown on ITV4


----------



## Guest

minimadgriff said:


> Thanks very much! We seem to have quite a fan base already, which has hugley suprised us.
> 
> if there wasn't a swear filter on here I would be using afew choice swear words about not being there.
> 
> :thumb: The whole BTCC race day is shown on ITV4


Excellent give us all a wave from the starting line
:buffer::thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Really is looking great Ben .. Good luck with the Season .. Give that Plato a run for his money so he doesnt break Andy Rouse record


----------



## pdv40

I'm down here atm, testing has just stopped for lunch. Haven't seen much of your car out on track but I've grabbed a few snaps of the Golf :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

Post, Post, Post, Post, Post, Post, Post, Post, Post, Post, Post, Post!!


----------



## Mick

the cars looking sweet, sounds amazing in that vid too, cant wait to catch it on the telly :thumb:


----------



## n_d_fox

Just caught up with this thread from start to finish and i love it... will definitely be tuning into the BTCC this season !

Love the attention to detail and all the little things that come together to make such an awesome looking car.

Best of look to the team :thumb:


----------



## pdv40

Here's a few pics I got from today...





































Liking the new bumper :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

nice shots  The new rear bumper and exhaust looks soooo much better! It would seem our transponder isn't working :wall:


----------



## Grizzle

minimadgriff said:


> nice shots  The new rear bumpr and exhaust looks soooo much better! It would seem our transpoder isn't working :wall:


You fitted that didnt you!! Ham fisted git its broke noo!! :lol:


----------



## minimadgriff

Grizzle said:


> You fitted that didnt you!! Ham fisted git its broke noo!! :lol:


I would probably say its not charged up ............:wave:


----------



## pdv40

No you guys weren't out in that session, the car was out for the tracking shots, that's when I took my pics, all the cars were rolling round slowly behind a camera car. The timesheet was the afternoon testing session.


----------



## minimadgriff

pdv40 said:


> No you guys weren't out in that session, the car was out for the tracking shots, that's when I took my pics, all the cars were rolling round slowly behind a camera car. The timesheet was the afternoon testing session.


the second session the car seems to have gone out but no times and on the timing page it says the transponder isn't working


----------



## big ben

best thread on DW?


----------



## pdv40

minimadgriff said:


> the second session the car seems to have gone out but no times and on the timing page it says the transponder isn't working


Oh right, that must have been after I left


----------



## Grizzle

minimadgriff said:


> I would probably say its not charged up ............:wave:


Bad tradesman blames his tools :lol: pmsl.


----------



## Oakey22

saw this go out on the tracking shots, heard it was a problem of the misfire again and then did you have a problem with selecting gears?

Will get some pictures on in a moment, went home at 3pm to miss the M25 traffic and only just got in.


----------



## M4T VW

Cant wait to see this car on track in a few weeks time.
I will be going to Thruxton for the first race meeting!

Best looking car on the grid from what i have seen so far. (Whats with Jordans blue/yellow thing going on, Looks horrible!)


----------



## chunkytfg

minimadgriff said:


> I would probably say its not charged up ............:wave:


They are well complicated them things. 1 red flash for 1 day charge, 2 green flashes for 2 days and 3 flashes for 3 days.

I mean come on on that car that has to be the simplest thing on it!!!!!!!!
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## minimadgriff

chunkytfg said:


> They are well complicated them things. 1 red flash for 1 day charge, 2 green flashes for 2 days and 3 flashes for 3 days.
> 
> I mean come on on that car that has to be the simplest thing on it!!!!!!!!
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


someone thinks it may have been over looked in the mad rush to get it ready and tbh I don't even think we knew they were timing today.


----------



## chunkytfg

minimadgriff said:


> someone thinks it may have been over looked in the mad rush to get it ready and tbh I don't even think we knew they were timing today.


Fair enough but bearing in mind it is one of the new type transponders why not just keep it charged and in the charging base and it switches off unlike the old ones.

But I understand with the mad rush that it in reality is a minor thing and easily overlooked. BEt you wont forget next time though!!


----------



## minimadgriff

chunkytfg said:


> Fair enough but bearing in mind it is one of the new type transponders why not just keep it charged and in the charging base and it switches off unlike the old ones.
> 
> But I understand with the mad rush that it in reality is a minor thing and easily overlooked. BEt you wont forget next time though!!


:lol: its the only thing that hasn't actually been removed from the car throughout the whole build. Take a look back through the pictures and its always there :lol: Yesterday was a stressfull mad rush as it was as they had the gear box apart to change the grearing for Brands only to find out we were sent the wrong gear :wall:


----------



## RenesisEvo

Looking great! Might I ask (I may have missed it already...) is there any logic behind being car #99? Or just chosen on a whim?


----------



## minimadgriff

RenesisEvo said:


> Looking great! Might I ask (I may have missed it already...) is there any logic behind being car #99? Or just chosen on a whim?


Thanks 

I chose it because I like it :lol: I used to run the number when I raced Karts and always thought it looked good.


----------



## big ben

what channel are the races on, will make more of an effort to watch it now :thumb:


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

ITV4... sure it's on the numberplate of the golf...


----------



## minimadgriff

big ben said:


> what channel are the races on, will make more of an effort to watch it now :thumb:


Yep ITV 4 alday long


----------



## minimadgriff

I couldn't be there yesterday so these pics were sent to us by Steven Gray, so thanks to him if he see's this.


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

oh baby!, those pics are awesome!!!

I NEED hi res ones!


----------



## minimadgriff

TurbochargedJJ said:


> oh baby!, those pics are awesome!!!
> 
> I NEED hi res ones!


here you go 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevipedia/sets/72157623556585491/


----------



## golf548

Whoa they are awesome pics.....how do i set one as my desktop background without it showing about four of them????

Flames ftw!!!!

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## minimadgriff

golf548 said:


> Whoa they are awesome pics.....how do i set one as my desktop background without it showing about four of them????
> 
> Flames ftw!!!!
> 
> :wave::wave::wave:


 

right click on your desk top and go to properties. Select the tab that says "desktop" then on the right it will have position. change it from tiled to centred. You may need to stop it being stretched too as sometime it automatically goes to that and makes it of shape.


----------



## minimadgriff

Some more pics courtesy of Bob Knightley

More set up work going on



















Getting ready for the parade lap










And the man himself 



















What was quite funny was we had an email through saying "these drivers are requested to the media centre for interviews" It was 6 of the top name drivers who have been in it for years, race winners etc and Shaun :lol: :lol:


----------



## golf548

Really looking forward to seeing this now.....golf looks awesome...


:devil::devil:


----------



## John74

The action pics look stunning :thumb: are you out testing again today and if so how close are your lap times to the big boys ?


----------



## Adamv

Fantastic stuff. Look forward to seeing this at brands the beginning of May!


----------



## minimadgriff

John74 said:


> The action pics look stunning :thumb: are you out testing again today and if so how close are your lap times to the big boys ?


We won't be out again till next Saturday now John. :thumb:


----------



## Mini 360

Loving this thread more and more by the day! Defo got to go to Knockhill this year. Havent followed the BTCC for years and years but this has got me back into it again.


----------



## big ben

love your golf, makes me want to strip out mine!! awesome action shots to, will be cheering you on defo :thumb:


----------



## s_hosgood

any chance you will be releasing the body kit you've had made for your BTCC car or is it not road legal for some reason?

Latest pictures look so good!


----------



## Elliott19864

When does the season start? Cant wait


----------



## Guest

as said before this is just stunning i will be keeping a close eye on its progress through the season


----------



## Oakey22

a small pic that interests a lot of you lot, lol


----------



## Guest

Oakey22 said:


> a small pic that interests a lot of you lot, lol


stunning!! Detailing world was the last sticker i spied:thumb: oooops


----------



## Oakey22

a bit bored at home with nothing to do for 10 mins so did a bit of playing with this.


----------



## minimadgriff

Thanks everybody! It is a stunning machine 



s_hosgood said:


> any chance you will be releasing the body kit you've had made for your BTCC car or is it not road legal for some reason?
> 
> Latest pictures look so good!


It will be avaliable  :thumb:



CupraElliott said:


> When does the season start? Cant wait


4th of april! not long to go! When I left work it was in bits again :lol:


----------



## minimadgriff

Oakey22 said:


> a bit bored at home with nothing to do for 10 mins so did a bit of playing with this.


love this pic! :thumb:


----------



## asjam86

The car looks a real credit to you guys. Your hard work has paid off big style. Its going to get a lot of attention in the coming season. One things for sure I'll be rooting for you guys on either trackside or screaming at the TV, hope you guys have a really sucessful first season. :thumb:

jam


----------



## n_d_fox

minimadgriff said:


>


How many rear bumpers did you say you'd built !?

:doublesho

Looks awesome !


----------



## s2kpaul

http://www.evo.co.uk/news/evonews/2...sletters&uid=13259d1cb80422aad04253bf5da38186


----------



## minimadgriff

n_d_fox said:


> How many rear bumpers did you say you'd built !?
> 
> :doublesho
> 
> Looks awesome !


:lol: beleive it or not no damage at all was done to the paint or bump! Must of been the quick coat of collinite it had :lol:



s2kpaul said:


> http://www.evo.co.uk/news/evonews/2...sletters&uid=13259d1cb80422aad04253bf5da38186


:thumb: We saw that yesterday morning. The car is getting everywhere! Which is great for us as thats what we wanted.


----------



## minimadgriff

Update coming tomorrow chaps as we get ready for the first race  cars been in bits again :lol:

something in the mean time though

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...g-Car-Championship-2010-preview.html?offset=6


----------



## Elliott19864

I wish my speakers would work! :lol: It looks amazing on the track.


----------



## alx_chung

Fire! Fire! Fire! 
Alex


----------



## minimadgriff

Update  last week has been abit hectic getting the car ready for this weekend. Not many photo's as there has been alot of little things to sort out.

door impact protection panels fitted










Brack ducts now on.




























BTCC data logger now installed. This was a very time consuming job as alot of wiring is needed.










Ignition Amplifier has been moved from the engine bay to the foot well as we thing heat from the exhaust may have been causing some issues to the sensor.










Steering wheel controls being installed.










The fuses have been doubled up, should one blow while racing Shaun can easily replace it, by pulling it out and flipping it over.










Milltek made impact bars










Milltek also fabricatated us these wheel trolleys and nitrogen canister trolleys!



















and how the car is sitting at the momment.










more updates to come later!


----------



## alan_mcc

them brakes must make a fair bit of heat if they need that size of cooling ducts - normally see that size pointing towards induction kits!


----------



## John74

Looks like your nearly there , good luck for the weekend :driver:

Oh and don't forget to charge that transponder :thumb:


----------



## impster

Just gone through the whole thread. Superb workmanship there. A credit to you all.

Best of luck to you - hope the DW sticker stays on at speed!

Impster


----------



## ajc2306

This thread just gets better with all the updates. Best of luck for the weekend. Look forward to reading the updates after the weekends racing too.


----------



## ads2k

Love the Milltek bits, very nice and the size of the bumper brace is great . I bet it will last all of 5 minutes when the 'action' starts :lol:

Best of luck for the first round, I'll be watching hoping for success .


----------



## Oakey22

I'll be down Thruxton on the sat morning having another gander of this 

Have you leaned the fuel off a little now to stop it flaming so much, hope not as i didnt get a pic of the flamer as i went at 3pm at the Media day to avoid traffic. lol

Just keep it on the Black stuff, and those curbs at thruxton are more like steps


----------



## GlynRS2

Superb stuff :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

ads2k said:


> Love the Milltek bits, very nice and the size of the bumper brace is great . I bet it will last all of 5 minutes when the 'action' starts :lol:
> 
> Best of luck for the first round, I'll be watching hoping for success .


we don't want it to be too solid as little nudge would end up bending the chaissis rails 

Thanks very much :thumb:


----------



## big ben

loved the update... cant wait to see it in action, the car is a piece of art :thumb:


----------



## Mini 360

Good luck in the race! Will be recording it to watch later on sunday. :thumb:


----------



## mini-eggs

Car looks stunning!

Weather for thruxton is looking promising too. Can't wait to see you guys in action. I'll try come for a closer look in the pits first thing.

Good luck for sunday!


----------



## -Kev-

alan_mcc said:


> them brakes must make a fair bit of heat if they need that size of cooling ducts - normally see that size pointing towards induction kits!


red-hot i would think


----------



## minimadgriff

final update before the race people 

Driver steering wheel controls all finished










A big change we have made is to the air filter. We were abit worried about water intake due to its low position. So we got pipercross to make a filter that would fit inside the intake ducting but further up. The intake scoop has drainage so minimal water can get to the filter.

So now you can't actually see the filter.










Driver to pit radio all installed and wired in.










BTCC camera fitted to make sure Shaun isn't hitting a NOS button Fast ans Furious style!










Thats the last of the pictures i'm afraid as it was all hands on deck to get the car back together and the transporter loaded!

Next photo's will hopefully be of a sucessful first outing! Sucessful for us will be us will be staying out of trouble and the car being reliable.


----------



## asjam86

Best of luck for the weekend ahead really looking forward to seeing the car in action. :thumb:


----------



## starletrob

wows this really is an epic thread ive just finished reading it all!! best of luck for the weekend!! Ill be setting the SKY+


----------



## Drakey

Best of luck to the whole team Ben, hope all the hard work pays off cant wait to see the car in action on sunday! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Neil30

Good luck Saun and all the lads @ AMD, I'll be waving the VW flag on Sunday.

Neil :thumb:


----------



## admg1

Good luck with tomorrow :thumb:
I'll be at Thruxton tomorrow to cheer you on.
How did the practice session go this morning?


----------



## John74

Qualifying has started :thumb:


----------



## John74

Looks like 18th on the grid for tomorrow just 400th's off 17th place :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

pleased with that for our first outing  and the first time the car has been out in the wet.


----------



## nogrille

how was today? I missed it all on TV


----------



## DubbedUP

Just watching the last race just now..


----------



## -Ally-

was it a complete "flop" then ?


----------



## John74

It's a credit to you guys you even got out there let alone finished a race when you think how long you have had the car and how little running you have done with it, im guessing the seasons budget is quite small compared to what some of the other teams will be chucking at their cars too.

Good thing about starting at the back, there is only one way to go :thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71

I missed it all since I was buggering about online  The car looks awesome though, I wish I'd have watched it!

The AmD Golf won our weekly Forza 3 race BTW


----------



## DubbedUP

Just seen that Hollamby has parked the Golf up on lap 15 of 18.. 

Fair play to AMD even getting the car on the grid and as Minimadgriff said at the start 2010 is a development season. 

Great to see a Vee Dub on the grid as well..


----------



## Guest

AllyRS said:


> was it a complete "flop" then ?


???? they are developing the car,do you expect miracles from its first race?


----------



## mini-eggs

Well done to AmD, great for a first round of racing. Have to say Shaun was looking really good in the first few laps on the 3rd race from where i was standing.

Here's a few pics...































































OH and thanks for the goody bag, the mousemat will defo be on my desk in work


----------



## Guest

mini-eggs said:


> Well done to AmD, great for a first round of racing. Have to say Shaun was looking really good in the first few laps on the 3rd race from where i was standing.
> 
> Here's a few pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH and thanks for the goody bag, the mousemat will defo be on my desk in work


Cheers for the pics,car is stunning


----------



## minimadgriff

John74 said:


> It's a credit to you guys you even got out there let alone finished a race when you think how long you have had the car and how little running you have done with it, im guessing the seasons budget is quite small compared to what some of the other teams will be chucking at their cars too.
> 
> Good thing about starting at the back, there is only one way to go :thumb:


Thanks John :thumb:



Discount Tech said:


> Just seen that Hollamby has parked the Golf up on lap 15 of 18..
> 
> Fair play to AMD even getting the car on the grid and as Minimadgriff said at the start 2010 is a development season.
> 
> Great to see a Vee Dub on the grid as well..


Exactly we arn't expecting miracles unlike some it would seem :lol:

Thanks for the pics mini-eggs  thats me in the bottom right with my back to the camera!

Just about to do a little write up with pics


----------



## asjam86

Great weekend guys. I missed the second race but have it on my V+ box to watch later on. I know what its like for a small team being allowed access to Tech Speed when they were running the MK5 Astra. Just bringing the car home and in 1 peice is a HUGE achievement and you guys should very rightly be proud of Shaun and the car. The car looked awesome on track and Shauns recovery on I saw on TV was very impressive. 

Its a shame about the Golfs failures but at least you can begin to sort out the weak ****** in the chain. I was watching the BTCC twitter page whilst I wasn't watching the race and your tussle is mentioned on there which is excellent. 

You've done great guys huge pats on the back all round IMO. Can't wait for the next race and lets hope Shaun gets some more running time at the next race weekend :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi

i thought parking it on the start fininsh straight just in front of the cameras was a great bit of advertising  hope all goes well for rockingham


----------



## admg1

It was a great effort yesterday considering the time you've had with the car :thumb:

Me and my son had a great day at Thruxton watching it. 
I've got a bit of video from the 2nd round which i'll try and put up on here later.


----------



## M4T VW

Hi all

I was there yesterday and it was some great racing. Shaun had some problems i could see but he had a good battle with John George at the back of the field and the crowd were getting right behind him to pass at the complex! Got a good cheer at the end of the race.

Sadly though i was on the start/finish straight for the last race and Shaun looked like he missed a gear and the engine blew. He pulled over straight away with a bit of smoke coming from the car. I hope its not too bad and he will be there for the next meeting.

Look forward to your write up:thumb:


----------



## M4T VW

Just seen in the other thread it was just a CV joint, Thank god for that!


----------



## admg1

Here's a little video from yesterday.

[URL=http://s282.photobucket.com/albums/kk270/adamafc1/?action=view&current=Hairandbtcc043.flv]


----------



## ShibbySi

I have loads of pics from sunday. Let me know if you need any more... My PC PSU has blown up so i cant upload them however ill sort something if you want some.

Fantastic day and big congrats to the team


----------



## minimadgriff

nice video  Shame none of that battle was shown on TV! 

I nice big picture filled update is coming just waiting for some action shots from our Pro photographer as I only got static ones as I couldn't go off round the circuit


----------



## -Ally-

griffy08 said:


> ???? they are developing the car,do you expect miracles from its first race?


I believe in miracles.

Ally


----------



## minimadgriff

Sorry for the delay in a race day write up and pictures! Was waiting to get some tracking shots from our Pro Photographer but I have them now 

Firstly this weekend just gone was absolutley amazing and very, very surreal.

So Saturday first.

The all important sticker!










We were massively relieved that our Golf was, as we hoped, in touch with the field lap times wise. It would have been a disappointment if we were 2 seconds off the back of the field which would have meant our target of being mid-field by mid-season would have been impossible.

To be 16th in the first session in the wet was a great start but we knew after this session that we were slow in a straight line, by some margin!, and we also had a very tailhappy set-up.

19th in the dry 2nd session, ahead of a WSR BMW!, was again a positive result.

Qualifying was wet and 18th on merit was better than we could have hoped for. Most importantly our Golf was within the spread of times rather than extending it!

Picture from Qualifying, Shauns first time really driving the car in the wet!










I got to the track Saturday evening and we were there till half 9 setting the car up. Shaun had left and luckily my mate Andy was the same weight as Shaun so he sat in the car while it was set up.










Sunday morning more prep work was carried out and set up.










Picture of the back of our truck with our logo 










Went down to the pits to take our banners down ready for the Driver Autograph session and saw our garage sign, which was abit strange!










Then back to the Paddock to get the car on the floor and push it down for the autograph session.










This is where it got abit mad and shocked us abit and showed we really were not prepared for how popular Shaun, the car and the team were.





































Shell (my other half) went for a walk down the pits and the only other garages as busy as ours was Plato's and Chiltons!!!

the car in the pits while the Autograph session was going on.










Then back to the paddock for some final checks and fill the Golf up with fuel










Car leaving the awning to head down to the holding area before going round to line up on the grid




























The car coming round to its grid position and not at the back either!




























Lining the car up and getting it up in the air










Then take the rear tyres off the front and put them on the back where they belong. We do the out lap with the rear tyres on the front to get some heat into them quicker 



















Our Grid Girls with the Golf










Then some final checks of tyre pressures and off the grid we go.



















So Race 1- Shaun got a good start but the set-up felt like he was driving a rear wheel drive Escort on the Arctic Rally! Unfortunatley lost so much time over the first 2 laps as our rear tyres heated up. Eventually stopped with outer CV joint failure.

Here is the car coming into the pits with what Shaun thought was a puncture but was infact the CV joint failing causing the vibration and handling issue.














































It was then back to our area in the paddock to find the problem, repair the car and get it ready for the next race, with some set up changes etc.

Race 2- Changed set-up to be less oversteery on the first few laps. Bad start this time and not enough of a change to the set-up to make a big difference to rear end initial grip despite giving the rears loads of grief on the warm-up laps.

John George spun which allowed Shaun to have a battle now that our tyres were up to temp. A great little battle which was just what we needed. This showed up our lack of straightline speed but through the corners we were all over the Integra.

It was a real boost to have such a big cheer from all around the circuit at the finish, you can't believe what a boost this gives us as a team.

Picture of Shaun battling it out with John George










Shaun lining up in the pits with the rest of the cars after we finished our first ever BTCC race. The feeling we all had of the car seeing the chequered flag was absolutley amazing and a little bit emotional!




























The man himself after seeing his first chequered flag










Data being read out from our car










Rubber splattered front end and we lost the ITV4 number plate some where on track










One race creates this much filth which we have to be cleaned off before the next one.










Car sitting in the pits untill we are allowed to leave. John George even came down to congratulate Shaun on there little battle.



















James Bailey from Dunlop having a chat with Shaun.










This is all abit mad, our little Golf built in the corner of AmD's workshop sitting next to Jason Plato's Chevvy and garage!




























Back to the paddock again to prepare the car for the final race! Team was all in high spirits after race two as just finishing a race is a huge acheviement for a new untested car! Let lalone being able to have a battle with an ex-works car!










Freshley cleaned BBS's with scrubbed slicks on










More corner weighting and tracking as Shaun wanted some drastic changes made so we were not so slow over the first couple of laps while the tyres got heat in them.



















TV camera popped round for some footage










Some shots for the sponsors 










Should have seen how dirty this logo was before the car had a wipe over lol










Girls waiting for Shaun to come round from the out lap










Then lining up on the grid for the final race!




























Shaun focussed and ready!










The race got off to an average start and within 3 corners Shaun was in the mix of it all and hanging on to the pack!










Shaun passed the Civic but he then got back through but Shaun unfortunatley made a mistake at Church and had a 120mph drift which looked like it would end in tears but he held it very well which was all caught on camera but then the car had a nasty vibration.

This meant Shaun had to come in for two new front tyres and this was why

Some major flat spots!



















Luckily for us there was a saftey car which meant Shaun could close up on the pack again and he was flying! but then on the start finish line two laps from the end the cv joint failed and it was game over 



















Overall we were very happy with our first race weekend, our main aim was to at least finish all three races but we will settle for the one and we didn't finish last in any of them! Shaun was getting quicker and quicker every lap which was very promising. We even came away with 1 point in the independant class from race two and won four new tyres for the next round!

It was a massive shock at how much support we got! I was in the pits so didn't see or hear any of this but this is a quote from another forum



> I think most would agree that AMD and Hollamby won over a hell of a lots of fans at the complex yesterday. The battle with George in race 2 was one of the best all day and the cheer that went up when the golf passed an ailing Jordan (race 3) right at the back of the circuit was the biggest all day by far!
> 
> Loved cheering you round every lap and the huge groan in race 3 from the complex when Hollamby didnt go past spoke volumes. Fair play, brilliant addition to the BTCC


We had lots of emails and people telling us we had the biggest cheers all weekend and Shaun said he could here the crowd willing him on as he went by, which is really awesome!

The amount of people after Shauns autograph and after a pic of the car seemed abit crazy and all weekend we had people telling us how great the blog on our website is!

Ill finish with some action shots from the weekend























































All track shots are courtesy of our pro photograher Steve Knightley 
http://sjkphotography.co.uk/

There is alot to do before the next race at Rockingham in 3 weeks time but we can't wait! One very promising fact is our times at thruxton were the same as the Aon cars from last year there!!

and a shot of my other half on the grid with the grid girls but she turned away when she saw me pointing the lense at her! :


----------



## minimadgriff

ignore now.


----------



## Guest

I love the fact the car is absolutely spotless in its photos lol btw i have a btcc folder on my facebook from touring cars over the years am i aloud to add the golf....i dont want to get myself in any copyright trouble lol


----------



## minimadgriff

griffy08 said:


> I love the fact the car is absolutely spotless in its photos lol btw i have a btcc folder on my facebook from touring cars over the years am i aloud to add the golf....i dont want to get myself in any copyright trouble lol


lol, It was given a coating of blackhole and collinite (had to be something tough!) before media day. It's then wiped over with Megs Last touch before each race and the wheels were done with PB Wheel sealant then wiped over with last touch too. Its by no means swirl firee but looks good for the TV and photos with a nice shine. Not much point correcting a race car :lol:

you can nick any pictures you want but just credit them to me or Steve  Steves are all the shots taken of the car on track.


----------



## DRWood

Here is one of my Pic's from the Grandstand










Must say that the car was looking very promising for the rest of the season. Round 3 was by far the most competitive.

Thanks to Shaun for the Autograph.

All the best for the 2010 BTTC season


----------



## Guest

minimadgriff said:


> lol, I was given a coating of blackhole and collinite (had to be something tough!) before media day. It's then wiped over with Megs Last touch before each race and the wheels were done with PB Wheel sealant then wiped over with last touch too. Its by no means swirl firee but looks good for the TV and photos with a nice shine. Not much point correcting a race car :lol:
> 
> you can nick any pictures you want but just credit them to me or Steve  Steves are all the shots taken of the car on track.


You mad c**t!! but i like it:thumb: LT collinite on a touring car thats awesome  Well no point as usually they end up bumper to bumper at 1 point or another and i dont think people are to worried about swirls when its going flat out....are they? :lol: ok thats cool whats your name so i can credit your pics to you and track pics to steve:thumb:

p.s ive saved around 70 photos


----------



## minimadgriff

griffy08 said:


> You mad c**t!! but i like it:thumb: LT collinite on a touring car thats awesome  Well no point as usually they end up bumper to bumper at 1 point or another and i dont think people are to worried about swirls when its going flat out....are they? :lol: ok thats cool whats your name so i can credit your pics to you and track pics to steve:thumb:
> 
> p.s ive saved around 70 photos


:lol: I just can't help my self. Ben Griffiths is my real name. I think :lol:


----------



## NickP

Ben can you clear your PM's?


----------



## John74

Cracking write up and pics :thumb: a very tough track to do your first BTCC meeting as quite a few end up in the field with puntures so to come away without any damage is a real bonus.

Looking forward to seeing how you get on once your on top of the car setup wise and sorted out abit more straight line speed.


----------



## Guest

minimadgriff said:


> :lol: I just can't help my self. Ben Griffiths is my real name. I think :lol:


you think LOLOLOLOL

i will pm the link to my facebook later when im in from work if you wish to have a nose at the folder:thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

facebook??? Whats that? im not on it :lol:


----------



## Guest

minimadgriff said:


> facebook??? Whats that? im not on it :lol:


a bit like bebo but better....you should make an amd page 

tbh its a load of rubbish i just use it to promote myself :lol:


----------



## big ben

awesome write up, really enjoyed reading it!! please keep us up to date, makes watching touring cars awesome knowing your out there in a VW!!

top work :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

griffy08 said:


> a bit like bebo but better....you should make an amd page
> 
> tbh its a load of rubbish i just use it to promote myself :lol:


im not on bebo either :lol: AmD have a face book already :thumb: it's not myself that updates it though.


----------



## minimadgriff

John74 said:


> Cracking write up and pics :thumb: a very tough track to do your first BTCC meeting as quite a few end up in the field with puntures so to come away without any damage is a real bonus.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing how you get on once your on top of the car setup wise and sorted out abit more straight line speed.





big ben said:


> awesome write up, really enjoyed reading it!! please keep us up to date, makes watching touring cars awesome knowing your out there in a VW!!
> 
> top work :thumb:


Thanks, it is a tough track and not one best suited to the Golf tbh but the more twistie circuits will be 

More updates to come next week when im back at work as im off this week. :thumb:


----------



## AndyFRS

Well it was an AWESOME weekend, i have memories i'll never forget from this weekend. Maybe it was being driver ballast stand in for Shaun on saturday night so the guys could corner weight the car (lucky to be the exact same weight as Shaun), or standing in the garage and witnessing the scrum at the AMD garage during the pitlane walk, or the feeling and emotion from the AMD guys as they finished the 2nd race and returned to the pit garage, even packing up at the end of the weekend was funny with the banter flying about.

A massive thanks to Ben & AMD for including me in their 1st race weekend and after experiencing it, im hooked and wish Shaun and the team every success in the forthcoming races! :thumb:

Loving the pics there too, was there a couple that i took with your camera included there? I need a camera as good as yours, pics look great.



minimadgriff said:


> lol, It was given a coating of blackhole and collinite (had to be something tough!) before media day. It's then wiped over with Megs Last touch before each race and the wheels were done with PB Wheel sealant then wiped over with last touch too. Its by no means swirl firee but looks good for the TV and photos with a nice shine. Not much point correcting a race car :lol:





griffy08 said:


> You mad c**t!! but i like it:thumb: LT collinite on a touring car thats awesome  Well no point as usually they end up bumper to bumper at 1 point or another and i dont think people are to worried about swirls when its going flat out....are they


Roflol thats what i tried telling Ben before the season started, its a Touring Car and will probably swap paint with atleast 3 cars a race from now on!  Having said that, it looked great and possibly the best looking car on the grid, tho i might be bias :thumb:



minimadgriff said:


> facebook??? Whats that? im not on it :lol:


Lies i tell you, lies! hahaha shame your not on it tho, you could be my friend :wave:


----------



## alan_mcc

My GF has that panda hat :lol: but hello...! :argie:


----------



## Oakey22

i got a few photo's of the Golf, didnt get many as i was there for Andrew Jordans local newspapers.


----------



## minimadgriff

great shots Ian! Was it yourself who came to speak to me in the pits?


----------



## minimadgriff

AndyFRS said:


> Well it was an AWESOME weekend, i have memories i'll never forget from this weekend. Maybe it was being driver ballast stand in for Shaun on saturday night so the guys could corner weight the car (lucky to be the exact same weight as Shaun), or standing in the garage and witnessing the scrum at the AMD garage during the pitlane walk, or the feeling and emotion from the AMD guys as they finished the 2nd race and returned to the pit garage, even packing up at the end of the weekend was funny with the banter flying about.
> 
> A massive thanks to Ben & AMD for including me in their 1st race weekend and after experiencing it, im hooked and wish Shaun and the team every success in the forthcoming races! :thumb:
> 
> Loving the pics there too, was there a couple that i took with your camera included there? I need a camera as good as yours, pics look great.
> 
> :


Glad you liked it mate, I can't wait to the next one. Hopefully you will be there with me for the whole weekend though :thumb:

Couple of shots you took with my camera are there too as the car comes out the awning!


----------



## Oakey22

minimadgriff said:


> great shots Ian! Was it yourself who came to speak to me in the pits?


Yes mate, it was me that spoke to you. Was good to put a face to a name.

Cant wait for the Rock, only 3 weeks now


----------



## Chris CPT

Excellent photo's there! :thumb:
I fully appreciate them, being a part-time motor journo/photographer myself and they are great


----------



## nogrille

PVW feature looks good - only just had a quick look , full read later


----------



## minimadgriff

nogrille said:


> PVW feature looks good - only just had a quick look , full read later


ooh is that out now??? :thumb:


----------



## pdv40

Got my PVW subscription through today, very good article and cover. Well done guys :thumb:


----------



## warrenlord51

wow well done getting in pvw never seen much race car type cars in there before.

congratts


----------



## minimadgriff

warrenlord51 said:


> wow well done getting in pvw never seen much race car type cars in there before.
> 
> congratts


Thanks

thats because they don't normal care! Shaun has approached them with all the other cars he has raced and they were never interested. They can't get enough of this though! :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

pdv40 said:


> Got my PVW subscription through today, very good article and cover. Well done guys :thumb:


thanks :thumb:


----------



## Demon

Paper got wedged through the door today.


----------



## minimadgriff

Excellent  thanks for posting. Thats written by our pro photographers Steve and Bob. 

I finally saw our feature in PF VW today and wow


----------



## DubbedUP

minimadgriff said:


> Excellent  thanks for posting. Thats written by our pro photographers Steve and Bob.
> 
> I finally saw our feature in PF VW today and wow


Just bought PVW this afternoon and I have not read the article yet but the pics look ABLOODYMAZING!!!!

Find out who the model is as well, I could find me obsessing over her very easily...


----------



## minimadgriff

Discount Tech said:


> Just bought PVW this afternoon and I have not read the article yet but the pics look ABLOODYMAZING!!!!
> 
> Find out who the model is as well, I could find me obsessing over her very easily...


Her name is Yasmin Pearce Miss Uk finalist :thumb:


----------



## catch the pigeo

Just read the whole thread absolutely brilliant well done to all at
amd and Shaun keep up the good work but more importantly
enjoy yourselves.
To the ney sayers and doom manageress have you any idea what is involved in 
preparing and running a race car.
Especially for a team who are not at it full time and dont have the resources
most off the other teams have.

Anyway good luck with the rest of the season:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

I'll be sure to get a copy of PVW then :thumb:


----------



## nogrille

DW stickers featured 5 or 6 times in PVW - good work!


----------



## swiftshine

Picked up PVW last week and what a surprise to see DW stickers on a race golf:thumb:
Good work fella


----------



## minimadgriff

swiftshine said:


> Picked up PVW last week and what a surprise to see DW stickers on a race golf:thumb:
> Good work fella


not really a suprise, they have been photo'd enough times on here :lol: :lol: Good write up though isnt it? 

Update coming tomorrow, with a picture of what ended race three :doublesho


----------



## minimadgriff

Not too many pictures or much to report as there is just afew things to do and mainly just checking everything over.

Well firstly here is what ended the final race for us at Thruxton










A rather mangled CV joint! We beleive we know what the issue is and to rectify this we are making afew changes before Rockingham.

First being we are lifting the engine up and back slightly to take some angle and strain off the driveshafts. We are also using a high temp grease and improved CV boots, along with having a cold air feed to the joints. Hopefully this little gremlin won't come back again.

Replacements are all built up and ready to go on before Rockingham and spares (just incase)










Exhaust manifold has been wrapped as a precaution and to help keep engine bay temps down.



















Gearbox is back out, firstly to have all the CV grease cleaned off it and also have the gears changed to suit Rockingham.










New windscreens have arrvied as the original suffered at Thruxton










Note the rather large chip and crack, plus it's been pebble dashed.










We have now finally had time to trial fit and adjust the spare panels, headlights etc, plus get them all stickered up.














































And how the car is now.










More updates to come in the week leading up to our next race


----------



## S-X-I

minimadgriff said:


> More updates to come in the week leading up to our final race


Final Race?


----------



## R6 Smithy

WOW:doublesho What a thread! Really enjoyed reading all that. What a great way to pass a night shift at work :lol:

I wish the WHOLE team the best of luck for the rest of the season :thumb:


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

S-X-I said:


> Final Race?


+1 wtf!??:doublesho


----------



## minimadgriff

S-X-I said:


> Final Race?





TurbochargedJJ said:


> +1 wtf!??:doublesho


whoops! Meant next race. :lol: :lol:



R6 Smithy said:


> WOW:doublesho What a thread! Really enjoyed reading all that. What a great way to pass a night shift at work :lol:
> 
> I wish the WHOLE team the best of luck for the rest of the season :thumb:


Thanks very much. Glad you enjoyed the read  this thread is going to be a long runner


----------



## S-X-I

minimadgriff said:


> whoops! Meant next race. :lol: :lol:


Panic over! lol


----------



## minimadgriff

As ever it was a mad rush to get the Golf ready with parts still only turning up as late as 5pm yesterday! one part turned up today, which will have to be fitted tomorrow :lol:

We made afew more improvements this week.

Engine was lifted up 12mm to try and take some strain of the driveshafts and which will enable us to lower the car abit more.










We fabricated a heatsheild for the coil pack as it's quite near the manifold and also wrapped the KW remote reservoirs.



















A small mod to aid in quick wheel changes.










All the AmD Milltek Racing logos now have white "K's" as the red was clashing with the red of the body.










We have also made afew other revisions to help this weekend but more details on those next week as there was just wasn't the time to get photo's yesterday.

Finally the car already for Rockingham.



















All loaded up and good to go!










only one logo on the wings this race  the DW one!


----------



## admg1

Good luck for tomorrow and Sunday :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst

Yeah lads, hope you kick the arses of that other crowd of charlatans :thumb:


----------



## Oakey22

hope you have a good time at Rockingham, i will be there tomorrow.


----------



## Drakey

Best of luck to the team! I shall be watching it on my mates laptop as im not at home lol


----------



## Shug

Is that car road legal?


----------



## minimadgriff

Evening all, 

Just back from Rockingham and almost a brilliant weekend! Two 14th place finishes in the first and last race, which is bloody brilliant! Then some [email protected] thought it would be fun to punt us off on the first lap of race two, :wall: :wall: which ended our race as we had a very bent tie rod, caved in door and very bent sill! 

Cars off to the body shop tomorrow 

Ill do a write up with pics over the next few days.


----------



## vroomtshh

minimadgriff said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Just back from Rockingham and almost a brilliant weekend! Two 14th place finishes in the first and last race, which is bloody brilliant! Then some [email protected] thought it would be fun to punt us off on the first lap of race two, :wall: :wall: which ended our race as we had a very bent tie rod, caved in door and very bent sill!
> 
> Cars off to the body shop tomorrow
> 
> Ill do a write up with pics over the next few days.


I was thinking while watching the races today, and I don;t know quite how to put this.

I have read the write up in PVW (i think) aout the car and its had a lot of time and effort into it. So what makes it that it's down in 14th? Is it power, setup, driver, combination of all.

I don;t expect any race team to go straight out and win but AMD are hardly newbs in the race world.

I know this sounds like a strange thing to ask, but it came into my head and just wondered.


----------



## t1mmy

Just watching it now. It looked a lot like your guy lost it from the rear when braking rather than someone else causing the crash.

It's really good to see it out there. Hopefully you can build on the results as the season goes on.


----------



## minimadgriff

vroomtshh said:


> I was thinking while watching the races today, and I don;t know quite how to put this.
> 
> I have read the write up in PVW (i think) aout the car and its had a lot of time and effort into it. So what makes it that it's down in 14th? Is it power, setup, driver, combination of all.
> 
> I don;t expect any race team to go straight out and win but AMD are hardly newbs in the race world.
> 
> I know this sounds like a strange thing to ask, but it came into my head and just wondered.


If you read back through some posts after the thruxton race all is explained there but then its something we have said all long since we started the project! Pretty sure it was even mentioned in PVW! This a brand new untested car and we are new to the BTCC, with no previous experience of data to work from. BTCC is totally different to anything we have raced in before, so no comparison in any way.

to even think we will be battling it out in the middle of the field so early on is just ridiculous tbh. We are under no dellusions and no one else should be either. We have said all along this is a huge steep learning curve and this year is a development year. If we even get one point this season it will be a triumph. We arn't out there running an ex works car thats had millions of pounds development and we arn't a team that can put millions of pounds development into it.

two 14th places is immense and we are very proud.



t1mmy said:


> Just watching it now. It looked a lot like your guy lost it from the rear when braking rather than someone else causing the crash.
> 
> It's really good to see it out there. Hopefully you can build on the results as the season goes on.


Pretty sure the damaged rear bumper and very bent exhaust was from Shaun being punted from behind not the rear end coming round under braking  then a caved in door from the same culprit that hit him in the rear. Shouldn't listen to everything the commentators tell you  we have asked TOCA to investigate the indicent.


----------



## t1mmy

I'm not going to argue as you were there and I wasn't. I wasn't listening to the commentary particularly and they barely showed the incident. On the coverage on ITV4 it showed the rear end coming loose under braking but it may well have missed coverage of it getting hit beforehand.


----------



## minimadgriff

LOL just seen my other half on TV! :lol:


----------



## RisingPower

minimadgriff said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Just back from Rockingham and almost a brilliant weekend! Two 14th place finishes in the first and last race, which is bloody brilliant! Then some [email protected] thought it would be fun to punt us off on the first lap of race two, :wall: :wall: which ended our race as we had a very bent tie rod, caved in door and very bent sill!
> 
> Cars off to the body shop tomorrow
> 
> Ill do a write up with pics over the next few days.


Hang on a minute, am I missing something? Touring car drivers and crashes/lots of body contact? Thought that was the norm? 

Still, crikey, wish there were more races on tv like the BTCC rather than imo boring political F1 and what an awesome way to start at the BTCC.


----------



## John74

What did i say about damage once you start getting into the midfield


----------



## Oakey22

not a bad result today, noticed shaun get tangled up with Martin Johnson going into the 1st corner in race 1. Was going to take a picture of you cleaning the car earlier, just before race 3, but didnt want to break the camera. Not long till Brands now, hope things get better and better for you lot as the season goes on.


----------



## minimadgriff

RisingPower said:


> Hang on a minute, am I missing something? Touring car drivers and crashes/lots of body contact? Thought that was the norm?
> 
> Still, crikey, wish there were more races on tv like the BTCC rather than imo boring political F1 and what an awesome way to start at the BTCC.


racing bumps are one thing just being shunted is another.



Oakey22 said:


> not a bad result today, noticed shaun get tangled up with Martin Johnson going into the 1st corner in race 1. Was going to take a picture of you cleaning the car earlier, just before race 3, but didnt want to break the camera. Not long till Brands now, hope things get better and better for you lot as the season goes on.


Thanks  We didn't see all what happend, just shaun going round johnson to avoid him when spinning and going off on to the grass. all I know is from that we have one knackered BBS wheel :lol:

I hate having my photo taken!  and i'm not due a hair cut till Thursday :lol:


----------



## S-X-I

Anyone know when highlights are being shown???


----------



## Blazebro

Saw it on ITV4, a very entertaining series. Lots of action, overtaking, crashing. 

The AMD car looked good out on the grid.

You mention that your car isn't an ex works car with millions spent on it, but I just wandered if your working with the company you bought it from? 

Will they send through to you improvements within the design for you to fit, or is it a case that if you find something that could be improved on, it's up to you to do it?


----------



## minimadgriff

Blazebro said:


> Saw it on ITV4, a very entertaining series. Lots of action, overtaking, crashing.
> 
> The AMD car looked good out on the grid.
> 
> You mention that your car isn't an ex works car with millions spent on it, but I just wandered if your working with the company you bought it from?
> 
> Will they send through to you improvements within the design for you to fit, or is it a case that if you find something that could be improved on, it's up to you to do it?


Thanks, alot of people at the circuit comment on how good it looks.

The car was purchased from a VW dealers that owned the car in Estonia and raced out there. We have already made LOTS of changes and improvements, hence why it was stripped to nothing, it really wasn't anything special, just had afew good bits. If we hadn't of made improvments we would be trailing miles and miles at the back. The car has nothing to do with the people we purchased it from and why would it now? It wasn't even raced for the last year or so.

We made afew changes last week that I couldn't put them on the blog untill toca has given the go ahead for us to run the modified parts, but I will document them this week.


----------



## Blazebro

^ It's interesting that there isn't any kind of 'back up' from the original builders/designers really and it's a case that you've largely been left to your own devices to improve it. 

Did you get hold of, or did you even attempt to get hold of the original blueprints to help you?


----------



## minimadgriff

Blazebro said:


> ^ It's interesting that there isn't any kind of 'back up' from the original builders/designers really and it's a case that you've largely been left to your own devices to improve it.
> 
> Did you get hold of, or did you even attempt to get hold of the original blueprints to help you?


why would there be though? they were only a independant VW dealers in estonia, not some technically advanced motorsport team. The race series it was in out there was no where near to what the BTCC is like. The car was a good base for us to build and improve on for the BTCC but no more than that. Hence why so mant changes have been made and we are developing the car.

The only people we have dealings with are the people who built the engine, which is not who built the car.


----------



## Blazebro

minimadgriff said:


> why would there be though? they were only a independant VW dealers in estonia, not some technically advanced motorsport team. The race series it was in out there was no where near to what the BTCC is like. The car was a good base for us to build and improve on for the BTCC but no more than that. Hence why so mant changes have been made.
> 
> The only people we have dealings with are the people who built the engine, which is not who built the car.


I suppose that's the difference between reality and imaginary. I thought the company behind the car would've had a vested interest or reputation to asist you, obviously in reality it's a different story.

I hadn't read all 22 pages so hadn't grasped it was a pre raced car, I thought it was straight from the factory.


----------



## minimadgriff

Blazebro said:


> I suppose that's the difference between reality and imaginary. I thought the company behind the car would've had a vested interest or reputation to asist you, obviously in reality it's a different story.
> 
> I hadn't read all 22 pages so hadn't grasped it was a pre raced car, I thought it was straight from the factory.


nope not straight from the factory, no VW or factory imput at all. VW themselves have no interest in touring car racing. Pretty much every car on the BTCC grid has had factory backing, is an ex works car or been built by the motorsport side of the manufactorer of that brand. so they have had alot of money and development thrown at them.

Our Golf has had none of that, as we are starting from scratch, effectivly with a shell, engine and gearbox. Hence why even finish 14th is a huge acheivement.


----------



## twoscoops

Good stuff mate the team are doing really well. Looking forward to seeing it in the flesh at Knockhill! Cheers Tim


----------



## Blazebro

How long have those integras been running in the BTCC? From a development point of view there must be very little, other than fine tuning, which can be done?

Motorsport has always been a show case for manufacturers to present their cars in an understandable and competitive format to the public. With the BTCC being high profile I'm staggard that no one has offered you some help. 

At least at the end of the season you can look back and say that you've done it, even if it is just finishing the season which in itself is no mean feat.


----------



## minimadgriff

not sure how long the integras have been running but thats an ex works car so its going to be good. 

We have a good team who know what they are doing but these things take time, so it isn't going to happen right away. We arn't just going to sit back and stay where we are with the car. Several changes were made for rockingham which we meant were closer on the pace, more reliable, and finished higher up the grid. Another massive factor is budget too, we are small fish in a very big pond!

Another change will be made before Brands and then hopefully more developement between Brands and the next race.


----------



## Oakey22

Have you guys thought about aproaching meguiars for a little sponsorship? I noticed Team AON were giving out Autoglym SRP pouches as part of their sponsorship. Maybe meguiars would be interested as its a little competition to their arch rivals.


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

pretty sure the tegs have been running since 2005 or 6 so could be 5 years maybe more!, and as far as I'm aware they were factory cars but honda have had nothing to do with the tegs since they were introduced... however there are a lot more racing hondas than VW's so there should be a lot more data and parts available for em

finishing a race in the BTCC is no mean feat in it's self! you guys are doinga bang up job and I hope you get better and better during the season... but it did look like shaun lost the backend all on his own on cold rear tyres...  but the coverage missed most of that so I couldn't be 100% sure... what did the on board footage show....? I take it you still have the camera in??


----------



## minimadgriff

We don't have the in board footage as thats for TOCA's use only. If you watched the highlights last nite they showed it from a different angle at the end of the programe and you could see Shaun got punted, which then pushed him into the BMW. for the exhaust to be a good 3 to 4" back under the car I would say he was punted  The car doesn't run enough rear brake bias for it to switch ends under braking.

Like you say with the Honda's they have lots of previous data, years of development and set ups where as we have none of that and have to learn at the track on the Saturday and Sunday. 

This is aimed at no one in parcicular but If I do keep having to justify ourselves and say the same thing after every race because people "think" we are doing badly when in realiaty we really arn't. I will just have this thread closed and stop the updates. If its that easy to race in the BTCC why arn't you all doing it????


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

I'll try and rewatch... yeah the exhaust being pushed under is usually a good indicator! lol good luck at brands!!


----------



## Guest

minimadgriff said:


> We don't have the in board footage as thats for TOCA's use only. If you watched the highlights last nite they showed it from a different angle at the end of the programe and you could see Shaun got punted, which then pushed him into the BMW. for the exhaust to be a good 3 to 4" back under the car I would say he was punted  The car doesn't run enough rear brake bias for it to switch ends under braking.
> 
> Like you say with the Honda's they have lots of previous data, years of development and set ups where as we have none of that and have to learn at the track on the Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> This is aimed at no one in parcicular but If I do keep having to justify ourselves and say the same thing after every race because people "think" we are doing badly when in realiaty we really arn't. I will just have this thread closed and stop the updates. If its that easy to race in the BTCC why arn't you all doing it????


Realistically people have no idea until they build and develop a car,its like going to a track day for the first time racing people who have been going for 5 years,whos going to win??? Its common sense people!!

If im honest it would be a dream to build and race a touring car,you guys are doing spot on,im a btcc geek so i can understand your point of view fully,cannot wait until september so i can get my nose in the car as i have never been up close to a btcc car very interested to how its all setup etc,50944095409450 questions will be asked :lol:

P.S Would rather you didnt close this thread:thumb:

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Trig

I was at Rockingham all weekend. I was a bit worried for you guys when you couldnt post a qualifying time, it was great to see you out on the grid for the races.

In race 3 it looked like the Golf went through a period without any real pace, then the BMW got past and Shaun picked up and was lapping at the same pace, coulld have been tyres, I dont know, it was great to see you posting lap times the same as a team with more BTCC experience than you.

Shame about race 2, it looked a very productive weekend for the team.


----------



## AndyFRS

Well what a weekend, again i've been lucky enough to be there for the whole weekend. It was such a disapointment when the car developed a problem at the start of qualifying and the AMD Milltek guys worked hard to locate the fault so Shaun could get the car out and put in a time, sadly it wasnt to be as the fault took more time to find and fix than was available in qualifying. So to start from back of the grid in the 1st race and with changing track conditions it was going to be a difficult race but Shaun and the car were great, passing Hamilton, Forster, George all on merit on a combination of tyres that in hindsight wasnt ideal for the drying track condition. Shaun returned to the pit lane to a round of applause from us, because of battling to a very respectable 14th place finish  

In the 2nd race is was over by the end of the 1st lap, the car was shunted from behind and pitched round into another car. The damage to the car wasn't massive but took all the time between race 2 and 3 to repair. It was quite evident the car had been hit from the rear, the exhaust had been pushed under the car and bent, the lower bumper popped out, the door damaged, the door sill badly damaged, steering arm bent, 2 alloys damaged 

3rd race the car again started from the back of the grid because of being shunted off in the previous race, shaun drove well to another 14th place finish, shame the BMW of Forster was just a touch faster in dry conditions and Shaun couldnt catch him but was matching him.

I think had it not been for the shunt in the 2nd race it would have been 3 race finishes for the AMD Milltek golf and a big improvement from its 1st ever outing at Thruxton, so a big big WELL DONE to all the lads at AMD and to Shaun. Roll on Brands Hatch, i know you guys have alot of work to do this week to get the car prepped how you want it for next race so goodluck to you


----------



## griffin1907

not read very post, but did catch the one saying "i'll close the thread"

PLEASE don't, it's great getting 'inside' updates and not just what the wallies on ITV4 want you to see / hear. I've not managed to get to any meets yet, money and car issues, but when I do I'll make sure to pay your stand a visit.

Personally I think it takes MASSIVE balls to enter such a competitive sport, and I ceratinly take my hat off to you guys. Good on you all, and for sure, your days will come.

Well done to the whole team and keep up the good work and threads.

Steve


----------



## p1tse

bookmark to see pics when i get home LOL


----------



## minimadgriff

pics will be up tomorrow and of course there is lots


----------



## minimadgriff

Our second BTCC meeting is now over and it was a good solid weekend.

Saturday practice went well and pleased that the new parts worked and were reliable which is always good news. It took a few set-up changes to get the rear arms working correctly but lap times closer to the pace than at Thruxton. We made some gear ratio changes for qualifying and were confident of further improvents.

Out on track during Testing










Check over and some adjustments in the pits during the session.










Shaun was then interviewed for the 60 second question and answer for the ITV show on the Sunday.










Qualifying was frustrating as when we started the car it had a misfire that we were unable to trace until after the session. We tried several different parts but to no avail. In the end we found the cause which was a broken wire in the Motec loom but this was after the session was finished. An area that hadn't been renewed in the rebuild due to cost. Not the end of the world but put us a session behind and at this stage we need all the track time that we can get.

On to Sunday,

The car being set up and gettting ready to go out for Round 4.










Shaun getting prepared










Getting the car out of the garage for Race 1




























A wet start for Race 1 gave us a tyre choice which ended up being slick front and wet rear. Slicks all round was the right choice but our target was race finishes so slicks on a wet track with Shauns lack of BTCC experience meant the "safe" option was the right choice.

A tap from Martin Johnson gave the Golf 5 degrees of toe-out on the left rear which with quickly over-heating rear wet tyres made the handling lively!



















A very pleased Shaun, looking up to the applause of our guests and fans who were viewing from the garage roof.










The Golf after a solid reliable race with none of the Thruxton issues coming back to plague us.



















A small battle scar, which is the result from the little tap from the Astra.










The car then back in the garage for more set up work, gear ratio change and a check over ready for Race 2.










Then up on to the grid for Round 5.





































We should have also finished Race 2 but was rudely assaulted by the 888 Vectra! He managed to hit Golf so hard that the Milltek exhaust was bent all the way to the manifold. This hit from behind then pushed Shaun into Arthur Forster who Shaun was trying to overtake at the time. The same driver then took Tom Boardman out in the Seat.



















This contact stoved the nearside door and sill plus bending the steering arm.

Shaun got the Golf back to the pits but the race was over for us due to the damage.

A rather caved in door and very bent sill, you can also see the lack of exhaust sitting out the back from the impact that put Shaun into a spin.























































Our lovley Milltek exhaust, no longer fit for purpose.










And a rather bent tie rod from the accident.










A little quote from Shaun about the incident



> Probably the strangest thing is that the guy in question didn't even bother to apologise for hitting me in the back.
> 
> Maybe I am a bit old-fashioned but if you cause an accident, and £3000 of damage, you make the effort to say sorry? I apologised to Arthur Forster, and Martin Johnson apologised to me after giving me a tap in Race 1. Its just good manners really? I know its Touring Cars- I'm not so bothered about the incident- its just not having the balls to apologise after causing an accident.
> 
> Maybe he had so many people to apologise to he just ran out of time!?


With only a couple of hours till the next race it was all hands on deck to get the Golf out for Race 3 (Round 6) A new door Skin was fitted to a rather mangled door frame, the sill was pulled out as much as possible and a new exhaust fitted. Then all the set up work carried out.

So round on to the grid for the final race of the day.





































We managed to miss all the argy bargy on the first lap and the car ran well and consistently. We now have a better race pace than at Thruxton and lap times only tailed off over the last couple of laps as understeer set-in which is what you would expect from a front wheel drive car around Rockingham. Another 14th place was the end result and more importantly an improvement on Thruxton.



















The car in Parc Ferme after another solid result.



















Overall a good weekend other than race two. All the changes and further development after Thruxton seemed to work well, so we are moving in the right direction.

We are the only Independent team who build their own car rather than buying an ex-works car. This gives us a huge headache in some areas but also a huge sense of acheivement. We will keep up the hard work and, now reliability issues seem sorted, we can start improving the lap times and acheive our aim of mid-field respectability.

The car is now back in the workshop getting prepared for Brands this weekend. so keep an eye out for more updates.


----------



## Reds

Nice one Ben. I haven't seen the races but it's good see that you're making inroads. Did Shaun catch up with the guy who rear ended him?


----------



## Shug

I notice you have two girls for shauns starting grid sign, whereas most of the others only appear to have one.
I can only imagine the amount of effort that goes into sorting a race weekend, so kudos on the priorities! 

On a serious note, thats some nice work getting the car sorted in time for race 3. With most folk, stewards would still be trying to extract a boot from a 888 vectra drivers ****!


----------



## chunkytfg

Nice write up and good luck for the weekend.

I'm impressed with getting a new door skin on in such a short time! That must take some doing!


----------



## Aero

Nice race report Ben :thumb: Real shame about the damage to the Golf James Nash got involved in several incidents, Giovanardi should have been driving that car.


----------



## impster

Good work guys. Each race weekend you'll improve - no doubt.

Really great to have a thread like this which means I can support and cheer for a team that I've got a 'connection' with!

Keep going lads!


----------



## admg1

Great write up and photos :thumb:

I'm really pleased to see that things are going in the right direction for you and i hope you can improve again for Brands this weekend.

Good luck for this weekend :thumb:


----------



## DubbedUP

Did you get the guys insurance details? He could be done for driving away from a crime scene with that driving...


----------



## Skodaw

Very nice! - shame about the damage, but glad to see reliability improving - and as someone has said, nice to have an inside view as whats going on


----------



## SteveTDCi

nice one Ben, good luck for this weekend


----------



## asjam86

Great report, thanks for the details. Tell Shaun not to get to disheartened with it all and keep his mind focused and it'll all come to him. Your doing a great job guys and the Golf looks amazing on track when its not being stoved into lol.


----------



## minimadgriff

Reds said:


> Nice one Ben. I haven't seen the races but it's good see that you're making inroads. Did Shaun catch up with the guy who rear ended him?


Thanks  He didn't but we would all like to :lol:



Shug said:


> I notice you have two girls for shauns starting grid sign, whereas most of the others only appear to have one.
> I can only imagine the amount of effort that goes into sorting a race weekend, so kudos on the priorities!
> 
> On a serious note, thats some nice work getting the car sorted in time for race 3. With most folk, stewards would still be trying to extract a boot from a 888 vectra drivers ****!


:lol: :lol: got to keep all the on lookers happy and it gives shaun something to look at when he is sitting on the grid 



chunkytfg said:


> Nice write up and good luck for the weekend.
> 
> I'm impressed with getting a new door skin on in such a short time! That must take some doing!


Cheers  the door skin isn't too bad to do. Pulling the sill out enough was the tricky bit. 



Aero said:


> Nice race report Ben :thumb: Real shame about the damage to the Golf James Nash got involved in several incidents, Giovanardi should have been driving that car.


:thumb: If Gio was in the car the vectra would have been up the front and we would have been ok :lol:



impster said:


> Good work guys. Each race weekend you'll improve - no doubt.
> 
> Really great to have a thread like this which means I can support and cheer for a team that I've got a 'connection' with!
> 
> Keep going lads!


Thanks very much, :thumb: As long as we are midfield by the end of the season we will call it a job well done! We are already happy with not being 5 + seconds of the back of the grid!



admg1 said:


> Great write up and photos :thumb:
> 
> I'm really pleased to see that things are going in the right direction for you and i hope you can improve again for Brands this weekend.
> 
> Good luck for this weekend :thumb:


Cheers  :thumb:



Discount Tech said:


> Did you get the guys insurance details? He could be done for driving away from a crime scene with that driving...


:lol: :lol: He was reported to the headmaster but all he got was a telling off 



Skodaw said:


> Very nice! - shame about the damage, but glad to see reliability improving - and as someone has said, nice to have an inside view as whats going on


Not having the Thruxton gremlins come back was a big relief but then we know Chris knows what his doing :thumb:



SteveTDCi said:


> nice one Ben, good luck for this weekend


Thanks Steve.



asjam86 said:


> Great report, thanks for the details. Tell Shaun not to get to disheartened with it all and keep his mind focused and it'll all come to him. Your doing a great job guys and the Golf looks amazing on track when its not being stoved into lol.


Cheers, allways nice to read responses like this :thumb:

New update coming tomorrow, :wave:


----------



## Guest

Nice write up,its clearly obvious that the car is improving every outing you have,its good to see!! Shame about the prick in the vectra


----------



## R6 Smithy

I just :argie: this thread! 

I think you guys are doing fantastic and getting an insight as to what goes on behind the scenes is great!

Thanks for taking your time to write up these reports Ben. Keep up the good work and good luck with this weekend :thumb:


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

excellent report. quite clear from the photos and the resultant damage what caused everything!, you guys did an amazing job to get the car ready for race 3, something not many teams would have managed I'd have thought!.

looking forward to brands hatch!

do you know why there's such a big gap to the next race after Brands?

Keep up the good work... and I think a bit of sabotage is in order for the vectra!


----------



## WHIZZER

Great Write up Ben and BTCC is a hard series but small improvements keep happening and solid races are what you are after. 

Good luck in the next round .... I could ask if that "special Driver" might be able to take a look sometime


----------



## John74

http://www.btcc.net/html/generalnews_detail.php?id=1920 :thumb:


----------



## Damien89

Well done! Just finished reading the whole thread.
Competing in the BTCC is already a feat in itself!

You should be very proud of your progress so far!

Congratulations!


----------



## minimadgriff

Thanks everyone  now for another update!

The changes we made to the rear suspension before Rockingham were to these rear arms.

Before










After










Before










After










And fitted to the car (please excuse the dirt these were taken the day after the car came back from Rockingham)




























Much greater adjustment










These changes to the rear end have given us much more adjustibility as well as being much stronger than the original items.

The car on Monday had the usual check over, oil drained and changed.










Next up was to repair the sill and change the door frame because of the Rockingham Race 2 incident.










Due to there only being one week between races it would not have been possible to send the car to the body shop for the repair and get the rest of the work done in time for this weekend. So we undertook the sill and "A" pillar repair in house as a Temporary measure untill after Brands as we have a 4 week gap till the next meeting.

First we cut off the old outer sill, which showed the the inner sill and the "A" pillar had also been damaged. We were expecting this, so it was no suprise.



















We straightened that as best we could, we are not a body shop here so it is not our forte, so that will be put 100% right after Brands.

Next we cut the section of sill we need off of the complete spare whole side and offered it up and cut down to exactly where we needed it.










Then the end result.




























Not a bad job for seeing us through this weekend.

Another battle scar from the weekend which will be rectified in the 4 week break.










We also made another gear ratio change to suit the Brands GP circuit



















Diff was removed to make some setting changes.










Then back together for the short journey to Brands Hatch.










p.s if any one from here is at Brands the weekend there is a 10% off voucher in there to be used here at AmD.


----------



## Guest

Car is amazing,best thread on this site to date,by a long shot!!


----------



## John74

For some reason i thought the rear end was already fully adjustaible, should be alot better in trying to find that setup sweet spot now :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

John74 said:


> For some reason i thought the rear end was already fully adjustaible, should be alot better in trying to find that setup sweet spot now :thumb:


yeah like the 6 to 7 degree's of camber we were running last week :lol: we could only get just over 4 before.


----------



## -Stu-

Whats the spec on this?

That plenum and air intake is CRAZY! 

Love it


----------



## John74

17 out of 22 in this mornings first free practice on the brands hatch gp track :thumb:


----------



## John74

So what happened at the weekend, i seen you got another 14th in race two which im guessing turned into your best result so far of 13th when chilton was removed from the results.


----------



## minimadgriff

morning, 

I'll give you just a breif run down.  

Saturday went well and showed we were progressing with good times in all sessions. even matching some of the big boys in sector one! 

Sunday, we were doing ok in race 1 getting quicker and quicker and we were running 14th from memory. Unfortunatley the o/s cv failed and for a different reason to thruxton. we went quite extreme on the set up due to the wet and the CV didn't like it. 

Race 2 we were running in 14th and we were getting quicker still, then it all went wrong. Shaun went straight on and over the grass, hit a large mound which destroyed the front end, we "think" from the data it may have dropped coolant from the bottom hose or water pump, covering the tyres. He kept going not realising the gearbox rad had been bust and it had dropped its coolant. A warning coming on but when he hit the reset button it didn't come back so he thought it ws fine but it wasn't. Car got toed back to the pits, we started rebuilding the front end, got the rad and coolant pipes changed, put water in it and it run straight out the water pump. after looking through the Motec data it was decided we should call it a day. Ill have more of an update on that later in the week.  

the whole incident was caught on camera.


----------



## Oakey22

i saw him go over the grass then when he came round again his front end was gone with the rad draging on the floor.

And for those that didnt see it.


----------



## MK1Campaign

How much do you expect the whole season to cost?


----------



## minimadgriff

Great shot Ian even though the cars looking a little buggered!



MK1Campaign said:


> How much do you expect the whole season to cost?


alot! :doublesho


----------



## Guest

Sorry to hear about the problem 

Tbh you guys are on a steep learning curve,i remember the commentator mentioning drivers using data from last years race etc....considering its your first season and you cannot test the car in between meetings,you are achieving and gathering priceless data imo,its clear the car is getting better and better everytime its out,all the best with it,i get annoyed when the cameras are glued to first n 2nd place i want to see the bloody golf!!!!


----------



## minimadgriff

Thanks Griffy, previous data is worth alot of time in the BTCC. People who put us down and expect us to be up the front just don't get the challenge we face with this and other factors. 

It is a shame about the camera's as they missed an amazing battle with John George at Thruxton. 

I got on TV yesterday too :lol:


----------



## Guest

minimadgriff said:


> Thanks Griffy, previous data is worth alot of time in the BTCC. People who put us down and expect us to be up the front just don't get the challenge we face with this and other factors.
> 
> It is a shame about the camera's as they missed an amazing battle with John George at Thruxton.
> 
> I got on TV yesterday too :lol:


yes exactly! They also dont realise your new to it so basically in at the deep end,from what i gather people seem to expect the golf to be up front :lol:

the data must be worth seconds! I missed when they said about brands hatch...is it just a section of it thats been re-surfaced?or is it the whole track!

I also noticed people who ran wide had F'alll grip on corners,what a mad race!!

Roll on when your at knockhill!!! Shame they missed that battle  im going to complain to them,they show the top 5 runners on camera all the time,very rarely showing any lower down 

Is it me or does mr nash in the vectra like to shunt into people?

I was in the pub watching telling everybody to watch for the amd golf :lol:lol:

p.s can i drive it round knockhill......in return ill last touch the whole car for you :lol: :lol

dont even start me on the pit girls haha:thumb:


----------



## dew1911

I still think you should be incredibly proud that you got as far as you have to put a car on the grid! Yeah it's a steep learning curve but your getting there and I'm sure many have tried and failed long before you did.

Sorry I wasn't doing much shouting for AMD Yesterday though, what with the Foci coming of age in terrific style.


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

gutted to hear about the problems, still not had chance to watch the racing yet.. good old sky+ 

hope you get it all sorted for the next round any ideas why brands was a week after the last meeting then 4 weeks to the next... not very user friendly for all the competitors really!

even with no front bumper the car still looks one of the best on the grid!


----------



## chunkytfg

griffy08 said:


> the data must be worth seconds! I missed when they said about brands hatch...is it just a section of it thats been re-surfaced?or is it the whole track!


Basically just past graham hill bend(cooper straight IIRC) to the start finish line has been resurfaced in the indy track SO i assume the F'all grip would have been turning left onto the GP loop and coming back off it round clearways:thumb:


----------



## Guest

chunkytfg said:


> Basically just past graham hill bend(cooper straight IIRC) to the start finish line has been resurfaced in the indy track SO i assume the F'all grip would have been turning left onto the GP loop and coming back off it round clearways:thumb:


Ah yes,was hard to tell with the rain,but then i had noticed the lack of grip on the said corner,that explains why lol


----------



## ajc2306

Any update/photos from the weekend on what work is being done onthe car now? Really enjoy reading the updates.


----------



## minimadgriff

will be up later today


----------



## big ben

i love updates :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

Round 3 of the BTCC had a promising start but didn't end too well.

Weekend began well with us 17th in the first session, we were even matching the pace of much quicker cars through the first sector.

Here is Shaun coming back in the pits for a quick front to rear tyre change after afew warm up laps.



















Some more setup up tweaks to try and improve the Golf's times for Practice two.










For the second session we managed to take a further half a second of our quickest time in the first practice.










Practice two was not with out problems though. A problem we wern't expecting was to have a shattered rear screen!



















As far as we could tell a stone has come up over the car hit the underneath of the rear spoiler and deflected into the rear screen. Even managed to hit dead centre! Luckily TOCA allowed us to go out for qualifying as long as we taped up the edges.

As always more set up work for the next session, which was qualifying.










Shaun in the car ready to put in some times.










Another quick tyre change during qualifying.










Qualifying we were pleased with as we managed 19th out of 22 on merit which shows were are making a move in the right direction.

Some great actions shots courtesy of Steven Knightley from Saturdays 3 sessions.





































After some ringing around we managed to get a new rear screen, which we had fitted shortly after qualifying as with out it we wouldn't of been able to run the next day.










Sunday morning we were greeted with torrential rain, which meant some serious set up changes would be needed. Not many shots from me on race day as I didn't facing getting my camera water logged.










Some action shots from race one.




























Unfortunatley the extreme changes we made would turn out to be a down fall as under hard cornering the inner CV joint pulled out. So it was race over for us and something that will have to be re-developed over the 4 week break.



















So back into the garage to change the CV joint and set up to avoid the problem happening again in the wet race two.










After the changes to the car, Race 2 started well and Shaun managed to get up to 14th





































With only two laps to go Shaun locked up and went straight on over the grass. Not normally a problem but there was a big dip which destroyed the front end of the Golf.










Shaun did try to carry on with only a lap and half to go not realising that the bottom hose had been ripped open causing a loss of coolant. A warning did come up on the dash but when Shaun reset it, it didn't come back. Unknown to Shaun, this was because the coolant temp sensor was actually reading air as there was no coolant in the system.










He finally came to a stop with one lap to go.



















We got the car back to the garage.










and began to rebuild the front end while the data was checked over from the incident. The front end was built back up but when we put water in the system it was found that the water pump had let go. The data did show that the engine had seen some high temperatures and it was decided it was best not to change the pump and run in the last race as we could not be certain how much damage had been caused to the engine.

Sadly that was the end of the day for us, so it was time to pack up and go home.



















Another sad sight, bits of Golf in the bin.










Overall not a great weekend but thats motorsport for you and we will be back out fighting for Oulton Park.

Special DW shot for you


----------



## John74

That explains why you was missing in race 3  so what areas of the car are you working on during the 4 week break to try and close down the midfield and front runners ?


----------



## minimadgriff

John74 said:


> That explains why you was missing in race 3  so what areas of the car are you working on during the 4 week break to try and close down the midfield and front runners ?


If I tell you that now, then there will be no need for a blog/thread :lol: :wave:


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

excellent write up, just wantched race 2 last night and the conditions looked awful!

should be at oulton park to cheer you guys on!


----------



## WHIZZER

Nice write up Ben - Shame the front end got setroyed looked like Shaun was going well


----------



## Shug

I hope shaun doesn't get disheartened. You're doing damn well for complete noobs to the btcc.
If he does tho, can I have a go?


----------



## minimadgriff

Glad you all liked thr write up. Shame it wasn't a longer one with better results but never mind. 

Just doing a quick update now


----------



## minimadgriff

Just a small update at the moment.

We got the car back to the workshop and began to strip it down again. There is a long break between Brands and Oulton Park, so this gives us time to further develop and sort out afew issues.

Car being stripped down......again.










Engine coming out for a strip down to see how much damage was done at Brands










Engine out



















Gear box and manifold off and ready for it's trip over to Liechtenstein.










We should get the engine back sometime this coming week. The engine was stripped down last week and we were very lucky. Only needs a new set of pistons, could of been much worse!

All the rear suspension is coming of to have an issue sorted. While going through the data and footage from Branda Hatch we found a fundamental suspension geometry issue, which is effecting the way the rear end behaves when coming on and off load.










Two parts of the car that we did not change was the engine wiring loom (this gave us an issue at Rockingham) and also the steering column, which simply isn't man enough. So last week a new engine loom was being made (no pictures yet) and a much stronger steering column.

out with the old










and the new, not ready to go back in the car as it still needs finishing.










Rear bumper is now off to reveal some more damage from being hit from behind at Rockingham. Bumper looked pretty much undamged due to the flex they have.










How the car is at the moment.










More updates to come this week.


----------



## minimadgriff

WHIZZER said:


> Nice write up Ben - Shame the front end got setroyed looked like Shaun was going well


Thanks Bill, was a shame. Even bigger shame Shaun ignored the alarms, kept reseting them and carried on driving :lol: We would of been out for race 3 if he had just stopped but he has learnt his lesson.

If he had finished that race would of been our best placed finish. 13th! 14th being our best sofar.



Shug said:


> I hope shaun doesn't get disheartened. You're doing damn well for complete noobs to the btcc.
> If he does tho, can I have a go?


He won't  big sigh of releif it the engine only needs new pistons.

If you have £20k spare you can do a race weekend :lol:


----------



## Andy_Wigan

Probably a stupid question, but, the pipe attatched to the rear of the car - whats it for (im presuming its not fuel)?


----------



## -Kev-

Andy_Wigan said:


> Probably a stupid question, but, the pipe attatched to the rear of the car - whats it for (im presuming its not fuel)?


air jacks possibly...


----------



## minimadgriff

its the lance for the air jacks :thumb:


----------



## O`Neil

I`m looking forward to Oulton now, just a couple of weeks away, and more so Croft, my local circuit


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

tickets for the weekend at oulton booked! fingers crossed we get some good weather!


----------



## ajc2306

Any updates on what has been done getting ready for Oulton Park?


----------



## Pieface876

Just wondering, since you have started the BTCC, have you noticed a rise in business ont he consumer end of AMD?


----------



## minimadgriff

O`Neil said:


> I`m looking forward to Oulton now, just a couple of weeks away, and more so Croft, my local circuit





TurbochargedJJ said:


> tickets for the weekend at oulton booked! fingers crossed we get some good weather!


If you get over to the pits come and find me  I will be there from 10 tomorrow.



ajc2306 said:


> Any updates on what has been done getting ready for Oulton Park?


I have just finished uploading some pics to do a write up 



Pieface876 said:


> Just wondering, since you have started the BTCC, have you noticed a rise in business ont he consumer end of AMD?


It's definatley raised our profile and we are still busy. What we done was stop pretty much all our advertising in mags and put the money into the car. So we know its working as we havn't got quieter and are definatley getting more enquiries.


----------



## minimadgriff

A long overdue update!

There hasn't been too much to photograph really but since the last up date.....

Freshly rebuilt engine and gear box going back in. We were lucky in the end and the engine only needed a minor rebuild with a new set of pistons.










Alloy knuckles have now been machined to fit. Something that we did not have time to get ready previously.










To further over come our CV joint issue we had a pair of spacers made so they are not able to pull themselves out when running a more extreme set up.










New Oil breather/catch tank










Coil pack and ignition amplifier we have moved again, purley because they were not in a position that meant they could be changed quickly if one breaks down.










Engine wiring loom has now been totally replaced.



















Super lightweight battery weighing less than 2kg!










New stronger steering column now fitted










Car going back together.










New aero dynmic changes on the front end have been made as you may have seen in the last picture

We no longer have the deep recess in the front bumper to try and help with straight line speed.










We also have a smooth grille for two reason, one is for aerodynamics and the other is so we do not over cool the engine.



















Golf "almost" already for Oulton Park, just needs the new perspex screen fitted, which is being done at the circuit. Rear suspension update has hopefully sorted out the handling issues, and fingers crossed all the current changes will help to us progress further this weekend.


----------



## Oakey22

no DW sticker on the wing?


----------



## minimadgriff

Oakey22 said:


> no DW sticker on the wing?


they will be,

spares were already loaded in the truck when the car was finished.


----------



## ads2k

'Over cool the engine' ??

Is that a bad thing when running in the race ?? I would have thought if you were stuck behind traffic that getting some air in there was better then NO air, or are you directing it from somewhere else.

Sorry for the question, but I'm intrigued .

Oh and good luck for the weekend, I'll be watching on the telly on Sunday :thumb:


----------



## EmDee

Good luck for Sunday! Probably see you there as I'll be walking the pits at 10:15, managed to win some vip tix :thumb:

I'll be in the club SEAT lounge drinking their free booze cheering on the Golf lol


----------



## Ninja59

was marshalling at clayhill today at oulton was brill to see the golf  not there tomorrow though for the race was excellent sounding btw


----------



## Reds

Luvverly, luvverly updates 

Why oh why did my wife decide to fly back from Portugal on Sunday (she must know that BTCC and Moto GP are on the telly 

Good luck for you and the team Ben and remember to tell Shaun not to ignore the bloody alarms next time


----------



## Chris CPT

Hope you do good guys and the car is okay this time. I'll be watching it on the telly and rooting for you! :thumb:


----------



## dew1911

Bit of naughty driving from Hollamby there... He'll make a touring car driver yet! :lol:


----------



## ShibbySi

Is there live times today? I cant find the website.


----------



## dew1911

Looks like the golfs got problems


----------



## ShibbySi

Found It


----------



## Chris CPT

Oh gutted! Turned the BTCC on at 14:25 hoping to see the AmD car, and there it was. The instant I turned the race on, AmD's car was sliding across the grass. Think it was on the first or second lap. Didn't see it in the race after that. 
Gutted for you guys.


----------



## dew1911

It was parked up for most of the second race unfortunatley, must be gutting for all the work thats gone into it!


----------



## Chris CPT

What happened to it? Didn't see before it went off.


----------



## dew1911

Got smacked by a Seat IIRC in the first bend which is what sent him off the track, weither that broke something I'm not sure.


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

some excellent racing over the weekend, I don't think I've seen such close racing throughout the field ever!

shaun was turning a good pace in the secont race until something went at turn 1 (forgot which lap) and he pulled off pretty soon after. he had a really good tussle with Johnson's astra... the golf certainly sounds and looks excellent! definate improvements have been made and I'm sure there's more to come! 

good recovery from being punted off at turn 1 on one race... I forget which one...:driver:

got a few piccies but sods law stated my battery died on both phone and camera... serves me right for trying and failing to take pictures of the ladies! haha


didn't see your post about being there from 10 til today so I didn't know if you were there or not. If Donington is on I'll give you a shout then!


----------



## Jamie-O

Looked pretty damn awesome yesterday! good control on the spin aswell, what an awesome day!


----------



## EmDee

Got some pretty decent shots by my standard so I thought I'd post them in here:




























As per TurbochargedJJ's comments unfortunately I got more shots of legs than cars, but it was a great day out. The season will get better for you guys, I have faith.










Gotta go I'm off to buy some Leyland paint


----------



## John-R-

ads2k said:


> *'Over cool the engine' ??*
> 
> Is that a bad thing when running in the race ?? I would have thought if you were stuck behind traffic that getting some air in there was better then NO air, or are you directing it from somewhere else.
> 
> Sorry for the question, but I'm intrigued .
> 
> Oh and good luck for the weekend, I'll be watching on the telly on Sunday :thumb:


Its probably to do with the ECU map set-up, its probably been mapped to make its optimum power at a certain engine temp, you see it a lot in bike racing too, tape all over the rads to restrict the airflow.

John


----------



## Oakey22

dew1911 said:


> Got smacked by a Seat IIRC in the first bend which is what sent him off the track, weither that broke something I'm not sure.


I think you might find that the Seat was on the inside line, Shaun couldnt have checked his inside mirror and seen him. Well thats what my pics show anyway. Will get it up in a moment.


----------



## minimadgriff

Oakey22 said:


> I think you might find that the Seat was on the inside line, Shaun couldnt have checked his inside mirror and seen him. Well thats what my pics show anyway. Will get it up in a moment.


John came down to apoligies to Shaun.......... :thumb:


----------



## Oakey22

at least he apologised unlike some of the other drivers, lol.


----------



## Oakey22




----------



## minimadgriff

Not a great weekend, probably our most dissapointing as we hoping to be around 15th but where we made a step forward it would seem so has everyone else. 

Just a quick run down on the races 

Race 1 - Shaun went to dive up the inside of Matt Hamilton and they came together which bent the tie rod. Got the car back out and finished 16th albeit and couple of laps down. 

Race 2 - Got a little love nudge from the seat on the first or second corner which Shaun just managed to keep out the wall. The clutch then failed  

Race 3 - Was all going ok with Shaun putting in some of his best times of the weekend and was having a race with Johnson. Shaun then hit a tyre wall on the chicane which snapped the driveshaft and bent afew things  Game over. 

We did progress further this weekend in the fact we are not sofar off on the speed traps and our times did get closer to the rest of the field plus the handling issue is better, we just need to find that bit extra that will get us further up the grid. It will come but these things take time.


----------



## minimadgriff

Oakey22 said:


> at least he apologised unlike some of the other drivers, lol.


Great pics Ian! Shaun went and apologised to Matt Hamilton after their coming together.

Anyone who has given Shaun a little tap or nudge has come and apologised......except the person who hit us very hard and caused the most damage which was Nash :devil:


----------



## Oakey22

minimadgriff said:


> Great Pics Ian! Shaun went and apoligiesed to Matt Hamilton after there coming together.
> 
> Anyone who has given shaun a little tap or nudge has come and apoligised......except the person who hit us very hard and caused the most damage which was Nash :devil:


That was the incident i was refering to with Nash, lol


----------



## SteveTDCi

does the golf run a similar engine to the seat? the leon although doing well really didn't have the grunt to keep out of the reach of the Focus & BM's, do you think the golf will ultimatly be quicker than the seat ?


----------



## asjam86

Must be a bit disapointing. But it seemed to me you've gone a good deal further than most of the other teams and your learning curve is as steep as they come. That Astra coupe should be running rings round everyone with the amount of years of money having been thrown at it yet it isn't. But you are up there hassling it and taking the fight to the back of the established grid who's been doing this for years. 

Remember new car, new driver (to BTCC) and absolutely 0 data on track, car and setup. You've made a massive leap and yes this year maybe frustrating and you may not get the results your after but next year you have data, a feel for the car and hopefully its behaviour mapped out. 

You guys are doing great keep your chin up. I should be at Donington providing its ready in time so I'll pop my head around the garage and say hi if thats ok?


----------



## minimadgriff

SteveTDCi said:


> does the golf run a similar engine to the seat? the leon although doing well really didn't have the grunt to keep out of the reach of the Focus & BM's, do you think the golf will ultimatly be quicker than the seat ?


the leon does have more poke than us and is an ex front running car. They are not really simlar tbh. For example. The rear subframe on the leon is £4.5k plus vat developed by Seat Sport, ours is something we modified in the workshop! The Leon has had alot of money and developement thrown at is by Seat, so isn't really comparable.



asjam86 said:


> Must be a bit disapointing. But it seemed to me you've gone a good deal further than most of the other teams and your learning curve is as steep as they come. That Astra coupe should be running rings round everyone with the amount of years of money having been thrown at it yet it isn't. But you are up there hassling it and taking the fight to the back of the established grid who's been doing this for years.
> 
> Remember new car, new driver (to BTCC) and absolutely 0 data on track, car and setup. You've made a massive leap and yes this year maybe frustrating and you may not get the results your after but next year you have data, a feel for the car and hopefully its behaviour mapped out.
> 
> You guys are doing great keep your chin up. I should be at Donington providing its ready in time so I'll pop my head around the garage and say hi if thats ok?


Exactly, thanks  bit dishearting when people don't quite get it and understand what we are up against 

The Astra hasnt really been developed any more over the years but is still ex works car and was a very good one at that. Martin also has shed loads of data for that car which is worth alot.

As far as we know Donnington is still on and of course you can pop in


----------



## Jamie-O

We got ourselves into the pits where your garage were etc, took a few pics and managed to get ourselves in one of the Porsche garages in their cars while they were being worked on, pants have been stained from the champagne that was sprayed from Plato etc whilst on the podium! a full day out for £28 

what a weekend!


----------



## minimadgriff

Ian,

Take a look here 

http://www.amdmilltekracing.com/news.read.cfm?articleid=30


----------



## Oakey22

Nice picture you have on your website 

Croft next for you lot, What you need is some big air cushions around the car that go off before contact with another car, or paint the car bright yellow so the other cars see the golf and avoid it, lol


----------



## O`Neil

minimadgriff said:


> Ian,
> 
> Take a look here
> 
> http://www.amdmilltekracing.com/news.read.cfm?articleid=30


I`ve just joined your FB group :thumb:

I`ll be at Croft, if I get the chance I`ll say hello


----------



## BurnyC

Have to say I've been very impressed - read the article in PVW about the car (got the poster, gonna put it up ASAP  ), and think the car itself is a massive achievement. In my opinion it's been a strong effort considering all the bad luck that you seem to get! Good luck for the rest of the season.


----------



## AndyFRS

I love touring cars, esp the Golf it looks awesome  

Shame about this weekend, not exactly how you wanted it to go, i had a great weekend but thats a different story, so on wards and upwards with the Golf i know the amount of hard work that going into it just need a bit of luck in a race (or people to stop running into it) to show what it can do :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Wow i love this!!!!! Going to watch it on tv today  xx


----------



## minimadgriff

Last weekend saw us travel up to Oulton Park For our fourth BTCC meeting, which wasn't our best weekend results wise but showed a promising improvment in pace and performance.

Saturday started off with the usual set up work and we were hoping that the improvements we have made over the break would help with our pace.










New and improved air intake/duct fitted just in time for the weekend










The car was oversteering quite abit in the first practice session, which was losing Shaun time but as we have no previous data to work from we do expect these problems to arise. During the break between P1 and P2 we undertook some more set up work to try and improve the handling of the car.



















Shaun improved his times in P2 but we were still lacking in straight line speed.

Due to the fact we are a new team with a new car we have to make alot of changes between sessions and races because we have no previous data to work from.

Some more tweeks and setup before qualifying and Shaun went a second faster and managed 20th place. Still not last and our times were closer to the front of the grid than any previous round.

Random shots from Saturday



















Sunday morning we got straight into setting the car up and getting it ready for Race 1




























Before racing started we had a very busy driver Autographing session.



















Shaun was then called over for the Drivers Parade lap.










One BTCC Golf ready for Race 1



















Then round onto the grid to line up for the first race of the day.



















Shaun got a good start from a difficult grid position. Difficult being he had to perform a racing start up hill!










On lap 3 Shaun had a slight coming together with Matt Hamilton which bent a tie rod.





































The team worked as quick as they could to fit a new one to get the Golf back out.










We did get to the end of the race but were 1 lap down from being classified. Had we been classified we would of been 16th.

Car was back in the garage after race one for a check over and more set up work. Due to the inpact the alignment was quite far out. We also got abit of bumper damage but nothing too serious.



















Couple of random shots.

At each round tyres are marked for which circuit we are attending and numbered, so we know which tyres to use when, which pressures they should be running etc.



















We were then out onto the Grid for Race Two.




























Race two Shaun got a good start to stay ahead of the cars behind him on the grid.










Shaun then got a tap from John Boardman in the Seat, which sent him spinning off and just keeping it out of the tyre wall.




























We recovered from this and were running 17th but the on lap 6 the clutch failed and Shaun could no longer select gears.

The car was recovered back to the pits after the race and we set about getting the gearbox out to change the clutch over, which we managed in record time.










Damaged wheel from the Seat incident.










Finishing set up for race 3



















Lining up the Grid for the final Race of the day.



















Race 3 was going well with Shaun chasing down Martin Johnson in the Astra.










Until 2 laps from the end Shaun clipped a tyre barrier on the chicane, which ended his race.




























What you can't see is the very bent lower arm, tie rod, snapped tie rod end and sheered off drive shaft!

Overall not a great weekend results wise but we have progressed in certain area's. These being able to hold on to the pack more in the first few laps as previously our cold tyre performance was meaning we were trailing back quite abit, we are on the pace through the corners and the handling is far better. We just need to over come our straight line performance. We will continue to develop and test new things and in time the results will come.

(all action shots and autograph signing shots by Steve Knightley unless watermarked other wise, rest are mine  )

As always DW Shot!


----------



## Guest

You guy's are making alot of progress just getting out there,data etc etc,i hope there are no more negative comments! Im looking forward to knockhill hopefully get an autograph on 1 of my detailing t shirts  keep up the good work though,year 1 is never gona be easy with no previous data,doing a splendid job so far 

p.s what brake discs are you guys running?


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

like I said before it was a great weekend, I don't think I've seen a BTCC race where the whole pack stayed together for pretty much the whole race (something you don't see on the TV).

gutted for the problems but it's all part of racing, you've definately made some very good improvements very quickly and I'm sure things will continue to improve with this much effort going in!

see you at Donington Park if it's ready (fingers crossed) my favorite track! the craner curves are awesome!!


----------



## Pezza4u

Nice write up and good photos mate, good luck for the forthcoming races :thumb:


----------



## gotamintvtr

looks like you's are making progress ben keep it up. 

but i must say 

"do you actualy do any work or just take the pictures? " 

keep the updates coming


----------



## John74

Do you know if the donnington track will be fit to race on in time for that round ? if so i might pop along to see you guys.


----------



## minimadgriff

T4RFY said:


> You guy's are making alot of progress just getting out there,data etc etc,i hope there are no more negative comments! Im looking forward to knockhill hopefully get an autograph on 1 of my detailing t shirts  keep up the good work though,year 1 is never gona be easy with no previous data,doing a splendid job so far
> 
> p.s what brake discs are you guys running?


Thanks 

We are Running an Alcon set up all round :thumb:



gotamintvtr said:


> looks like you's are making progress ben keep it up.
> 
> but i must say
> 
> "do you actualy do any work or just take the pictures? "
> 
> keep the updates coming


Have some new revisions this weekend too 

At work during the week I work and take pictures. At the races I am actually struggling to find time to take pictures! 



John74 said:


> Do you know if the donnington track will be fit to race on in time for that round ? if so i might pop along to see you guys.


As afar as we know Donnington is going ahead.


----------



## twoscoops

keep the posts coming mate, it is great to see a non manufacturer car working its way into the faster times! Hopefully get along to see you all at Knockhill!!

Keep on plugging!

Tim


----------



## minimadgriff

Final Update before Croft!

There hasn't been too much to report since Outlon Park. We started off with replacing the damaged suspension parts, which were the result of us coming off worse than the tyre wall, along with new panels that were damaged in the same incident.

The car then had a thorough check over, change of fluids etc and then some basic set up work was done.



















We also had the intake slightly redesigned again to help with air flow and aerodymanics.










Another addition in time for Croft as has been a steering angle sensor. This is so we can get some more data back from the car to see whats happening through out the corners.










We also have a new set of KW front dampers, which are a newer design than we have been running on the car. Along with these we are also running stiffer springs this weekend too.



















The Golf already to be loaded on to the race transporter.










(please excuse the black mess on the floor in the dyno we had been mapping a big turbo Golf PD)

one final shot, just because I like it.


----------



## Oakey22

will see you lot on sunday, love croft circuit as well


----------



## Guest

Doing well lads

What happened with qualifying?the commentator mentioned something about ride height and not being able to do a qualifiying lap?

Keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Well done in race 3 14th


----------



## asjam86

What a weekend guys well done 2 race finishes did I spot? Some excellent coverage by BBC on the last 2 corners on the second race giving Johnson something to think about. Outstanding performance guys thats a great result for you guys and you should be very proud. 

Onwards and upwards now!
:thumb:


----------



## BOB.T

I had a great day out yesterday, a few quick pics...

Warming the tyres here...



















Close finish at the end of race two...










Bit blurry but there's fire! 










The car sounds awesome!


----------



## WHIZZER

Well done Fellas - good results


----------



## John74

Two good solid finishes just what you guys needed, look forward to your race weekend write up.


----------



## Neil30

Ben, Stop polishing that old Dagenham dustbin of yours and do a write-up of your weekend at Croft :lol:










Neil


----------



## minimadgriff

LOL @ Neil. Were you there the weekend?? If so why didn't you come and say hello! your always welcome! 

Write up coming tomorrow/sunday


----------



## Neil30

minimadgriff said:


> LOL @ Neil. Were you there the weekend?? If so why didn't you come and say hello! your always welcome!
> 
> Write up coming tomorrow/sunday


I saw the pic on another site Ben, are you at the Inters this weekend? My Ed30 is still in Rehab @ VW Racing


----------



## minimadgriff

Neil30 said:


> I saw the pic on another site Ben, are you at the Inters this weekend? My Ed30 is still in Rehab @ VW Racing


Which site was that neil? Thought I had got away with out getting photographed. :lol: Im not there but Pat is and the Golf is there too, albeit less an engine but ill explain about that on the update.

Will you be entering the VW cup then???? If you are I will definatley come along to cheer you on! :thumb:


----------



## Neil30

Some good pics here Ben,

http://www.mk5golfgti.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,16114.0.html

I just planned to keep it a road legal track day car, hope to get it down to around 1200kgs. I've got 2 mates in the VW Cup Phil #24 & Simon #51 they both gave me a year before I go for it with them. :thumb:

I hope you have better talent at the show this year, the thought of Pat in that lycra outfit still haunts me.


----------



## minimadgriff

Thanks for the Link  

I recon you will end up doing it  

Pat has been trying on new outfits all week :doublesho way too tight in some areas :lol:


----------



## minimadgriff

Good Weekend Us at Croft!

Finally last weekend we managed to be rid of our run of bad luck and dissapointment! It wasn't all plain sailing though.

Practice 1 didn't get of to a good start with the Golf oversteering badly, it also had spongey brakes and a slight gear selection problem.










It was all hands on deck to get the Golf improved for Practice 2










Practice 2 saw Shaun instantly improve his times by over a second and a fresh set of Dunlops were fitted to improve this further half way through the session but Shaun locked up the brakes into the first corner and ended up in the gravel.





































The Golf was recovered back to the pits and we set about stripping parts of the car down and getting every last peice of gravel out of evey crevis, nook and cranny! And trust me when I say, it gets everywhere!

We even had Shaun on broom duty.....well it was his mess!










and just incase you missed it! Yes a BTCC driving clearing up his own mess, its not all glamour!










One very dusty Golf being de-gravelled (this picture courtesy of Bob & Steve Knightly)










Once we had cleared all the gravel out of the car and the awning it was time to set the car up to improve it further from the morning sessions.










Height bars under the car to make sure its running above the minimum height requirements



















We also had to replace the rear bumper and repair the front bumper. Something that would end up causing us issues in qualifying.

We did improve our times further in qualifying but on entry to the pits to fit new rubber for a final go at improving the times our height was checked and the Golf was sitting too low at the front this meant all of our times were void up untill that point.

The actual height of the car was fine as this was checked when setting up the car before qualifying, the problem was the bumper had sagged due to the damage picked up in P2.

We raised the suspension to try and over come this and Shaun went back out and came straight back in for scrutineering to be checked again but the bumper had dropped further, which meant we failed the ride height test again. By this time it was too late to do anything about the issue and we ended up with out a qualifying time.

Shaun putting the Golf through its paces in Qualifying.










No pictures I'm afraid but Saturday nite we stayed at the track till about 9.30 taking the gearbox out to change the dog rings. We also further repaired and reinforced the front bumper to avoid more problems with it sagging and failing height checks.

Sunday morning we fitted our newly designed and improved KW front shock absorbers and set the car up ready for Race 1





































It was almost touch and go that we would make it onto the grid or not for Race 1. At Croft you are not allowed to run any engines before 11.45am this meant we could not run the car through the gears untill after this time to check all was well after we had it apart the nite before. In typical racing fashion it would seem all was not well and there was an issue with a sensor in the gear box. We set about rectifying the problem and did get onto the grid just in time.










After 6 laps of Race 1 it would appear our run of bad luck wasn't over just yet. Shaun stopped out on track and we did not receive any radio communication from him. So we were all thinking the worst that the engine had given up on us, as it had been smoking on idle since Oulton Park and getting progressivily worse over the weekend.

When we finally got the car back it wasn't as bad as we thought just a very annoying simple problem! The alternator belt snapped and Shaun had simply ran out of electricity!

Shaun on track in the first race of the day.



















Shaun reported back to us that the new KW shocks had totally transformed the handling of the car and was like driving a totally different car to the Saturday, which meant Shaun had to learn the best way to get the most from the car again. We could clearly see the Golf looked more planted through the corners than it ever has before.

Golf being prepared for Race two (well we had actually stopped for lunch in this picture)










Luckily not too much to do just the usual check over, set up and replace the alternator belt.

On to the grid for Race 2. Obviously we were starting from the back due stopping so early on in Race 1.










Golf giving out some un-healthy smoke signals.



















The changes we made from Race 1 made a vast improvment to the handling 
of the car.










Shaun had a great battle with Martin Johnson and they finished less than 400th's of a second apart over the line.



















The Golf finished 16th, which for us is very promising and most importanly we finished a race after a terrible run of bad luck.



















Back to the awning to check the car over and to further improve the set up for Race 3.










Then back out to the grid with us starting from 16th.




























Shauns main aim for the first couple of corners was to let the faster guys behind us get through cleanly as we just don't have the straight line pace at the moment to hold them off. So it was best to make sure he made it through the first few corners and not end up with a DNF.

Shaun latched onto the back of the grid and was chasing down John George, the Golf was handling the best it has all season and he ended up finishing a solid 14th.



















More impressive than this, is that our fastest lap was only 2 seconds slower than the pace of the front runners, which shows how much we have improved since the start of the season.

To round up we were all very happy, the car came back in one piece, we finished two races and we are closing in on the pace!

Another update to follow tomorrow, which explains why our straight line speed it sofar of the rest of the field!

As always DW Shots!



















(all action shots, inc gravel pictures courtesy of Bob & Steve Knightly, rest by myself)


----------



## Lloyd71

Just thought you might like a photo from a guy I know on another forum;










He said he has some more and full size shots if you want to see them :thumb:


----------



## John74

So come on then what is the causing the loss of straight line speed ?


----------



## asjam86

Obviously your going down the route of improving the current engine rather than focussing on the NGT engine for next year? Do your boys in the Lichtenstein massive recon they can pack another 40 horses into the engine then?

Huge congratulations to Shaun. It must be a massive and well deserved boost for the team and the driver. You've all worked amazingly hard out developing the rest of the pack to catch up to them, whilst they still strive for better times and better performance. So I know that this was a huge feat to get Shaun to not only finish 2 races all in 1 peice but to hussle the Astra Coupe as well, excellent weekends work!

Keep it up guys, I'm rooting for you boys all the way!


----------



## WHIZZER

Great improvement keep it going


----------



## AndyFRS

>


I like this photo Ben, you can see the curves really well :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

Update

After the car got back to the workshop from Croft we put it on the dyno to check the power output before the engine came back out to be rebuilt to fix the smoking issue.

(apoligies for the poor quality photo's, I had the camera on the wrong setting)





































What the results showed was our progession at croft times wise was even more impressive as we were only running around 240bhp! This is 40-60bhp down on the rest of the field!

Next was to take the engine back, so the smoking and lack of power could be rectified.



















The car was then throughly cleaned and the rest of the gravel from the off at Croft was removed.



















The Golf was then put back together less an engine to go up to GTi International to be on display. From there it went onto Milltek to have a the exhaust system revised and developed further. The car came back yesterday and another update will follow shortly.


----------



## Skodaw

Looking forward to seeing the results of the rebuild - as you say considering the power difference you've been doing really well. Certainly would not like to pick up the bill for an engine rebuild on that!!!

Who does the rebuild? - as I would think you need to prove you have not done anything naughty to improve power etc???


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

cheers for the update, any ideas why you're so far down on power? sure you guys have ideas on upgrades already...


----------



## Shug

Have you tried this?
Just a thought


----------



## minimadgriff

Shug said:


> Have you tried this?
> Just a thought


lmao thats the same as a "tuning box" :lol:


----------



## John74

40-60bhp down on the rest of the field thats one heck of amount of power to be loosing, any ideas on the cause of the problem.


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

could you guys not steal tom boardman's engine out of the seat..... it's got to be similar hahaha

to be that amount of power down puts you guys in a very strong position if you can sort that. you'll be mid to front of the pack!!


----------



## minimadgriff

TurbochargedJJ said:


> could you guys not steal tom boardman's engine out of the seat..... it's got to be similar hahaha
> 
> to be that amount of power down puts you guys in a very strong position if you can sort that. you'll be mid to front of the pack!!


Boardmans engine actually mounts differently so not actually that easy. To get to the front of the pack is not realistic as there is no point us spending the money on this engine to get it to 280-300 bhp (20k +) as we will not be using the engine next year. So we will settle with around 265-270ish. If we get a 10th or just under it at some point in our first season we will be happy


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

minimadgriff said:


> Boardmans engine actually mounts differently so not actually that easy.


doh! I'd settle for that kind of power on my car! it would be sweet!


----------



## minimadgriff

boardmans engine is 280bhp so we are not a million miles off. Our engine and his are built in the same place.


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

minimadgriff said:


> boardmans engine is 280bhp so we are not a million miles off. Our engine and his are built in the same place.


impressive to say your that close as his is an ex works car is it not??:thumb:


----------



## EmDee

Do you ever get into debates about how they haven't all been dynoed in the same place? How do the stewards make sure there's no foul play? i remember how back in the day the Nissans were chopped like 20cm shorter than the road going chassis! Surely that sort of cheaty stuff still goes on?


----------



## RenesisEvo

Have you seen this?

http://www.unlap.co.uk/24-amd-milltek


----------



## minimadgriff

RenesisEvo said:


> Have you seen this?
> 
> http://www.unlap.co.uk/24-amd-milltek


I did, and before it went live on there website too  we are getting stickers made up of it and it may also be going on the side of the truck too!


----------



## minimadgriff

EmDee said:


> Do you ever get into debates about how they haven't all been dynoed in the same place? How do the stewards make sure there's no foul play? i remember how back in the day the Nissans were chopped like 20cm shorter than the road going chassis! Surely that sort of cheaty stuff still goes on?


TOCA have there ways and means. Plus you have to fill out some mammoth homolagation forms which detail everything. At any point they can pull your car apart and make sure everything is as it should be.


----------



## Pezza4u

I spotted the car in the new Track Driver magazine today, says the next issue there will be a test drive of the car so I'm looking forward to reading that


----------



## minimadgriff

Pezza4u said:


> I spotted the car in the new Track Driver magazine today, says the next issue there will be a test drive of the car so I'm looking forward to reading that


 that is our ****pit on the front cover too


----------



## Pezza4u

minimadgriff said:


> that is our ****pit on the front cover too


Cool, what a great way to launch a new mag :thumb:


----------



## EmDee

Seen the pics from the Snetterton testing day, how did it go?
Noticed you were sporting some new wheels which look a bit lighter than the BBS'


----------



## minimadgriff

There will be an update about all the goings on of late very soon  there has not been too much to blog about so I have been waiting to get afair bit then do it all at once.


----------



## AndyFRS

EmDee said:


> Seen the pics from the Snetterton testing day, how did it go?
> Noticed you were sporting some new wheels which look a bit lighter than the BBS'


You guys dont miss much do you 

I can't wait to see how it goes at the Snett race weekend :thumb:


----------



## gotamintvtr

all looking good ben croft was a good improvment


----------



## minimadgriff

gotamintvtr said:


> all looking good ben croft was a good improvment


It was indeed. Last race showed promise and that was with a totally buggered engine. Snett Test showed good promise too even though its a track that really isn't suited to us with the very long straights.

Keep your eye out for an update Friday/Saturday :thumb:


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

***waiting!!***


----------



## minimadgriff

the long awaited update but unfortunatley not a huge one!

Since the last race at Croft there has not been too much to report on hence the lack of updates.

As you will have seen the engine came out to go back for another rebuild. The engine was quite badly damaged and required a new block and pistons amoungst other things.

We had originally planned to go for the newer updated engine, which would have been to the same spec as Boardmans Seat.

Unfortunatley we discovered it used too many different parts to our set up, which meant it would not be straight forward or finacially viable to swap over. Even the gearbox would not mate up to the new engine due to a different crank being used, this would have meant a new gear box.

It was decided that the money would be better saved and put towards next years engine, which should be a 2.0TFsi. This something we are alot more familiar with.

So we got the engine back rebuild and with the same power we started with back at Thruxton.

Engine going back in the Golf.










Over the break we had made afew more changes to the car.

We have a new thin wall Milltek exhaust system. This is much lighter than the original and also has a one peice centre section rather than being broken down in to three peices. This requires less clamps to hold it together, which in turn saves weight. Not alot but it all helps!










The Milltek manifold has also been coated to help with heat soak, rather than being heat wrapped. Not only is it more efficient but is also lighter than the wrap.










Golf almost back together,










Then onto the rolling road to have the mapping checked and fine tuned.



















Another addition are these custom made Milltek dollys.










Another quality item which really helps with moving the car around.

After Croft it was evident that we are running very low on BBS wheels due to over half of them now being damaged in some way or another. The decision was made to change over to Team Dynamics wheels for several reasons, two of which being that they are in the UK so they are easier to get hold of when we need them and they are also alot cheaper than the BBS wheels we were running.

Team Dynamics had to custom make these wheels to suit our Golf as they do not have our fitment avaliable off the shelf. They only had 4 weeks to get them made and to us before the official test session at Snetterton, luckily the day before the test we had this delivery arrive.



















Last Thursday saw us attended our first proper test session of the season and would also enable us to get some vital set up data before the next race, which is at Snetterton. This will be the first time we will go to a race with some set up data.

To help us set the car up and get the best from our new suspension that was fitted at Croft, KW's Race Engineer Lutz Patterson flew over from Germany. Who better to get the best from the suspension than the people who make it?

The day started with Track and Driver journalist John Haymen taking the Golf Round the curcuit as part of a feature that will be in the next magazine. See www.trackdriver.com to register for your free copy.

John being called back into the pits after 5 laps in the Golf.










It was then down to business and get some testing under out belts.

The Golf sporting its new Team Dynamics wheels



















The first session out the car suffered with very spongey brakes. This was partly because the calipers were rebuild with revised seals and pistons over the break. The brakes were bled again and pads were also changed, this fixed the issue.

Throughout the morning session changes were made to the car under Lutz and Stuarts instruction to try and help improve the car. These changes meant we were faster than cars that we would normally struggle to match on out right pace. This was also on used tyres, had we been on a new set the times would have come down further.

Shaun back in the pits to discuss how the set up had changed the car and also make further changes.










The morning session wasn't plain sailing as the car did stop on track but this was easily fixed and was down to a fault alternator wire.

In the morning session we were only 2 seconds off the front runners, when you compare this to the start of the season we have come a long way. We were also closest we have been to the front runners in the speed traps than we have been previously.

Snetterton is probably one of our most un-suited circuits due to the long straights, which you need the extra horse power that we are lacking in. This makes our times from testing even more impressive.

Afew shots from the morning session





































During the lunch break the weather took a turn, which meant it was going to be a wet start to the afternoon sessions. This meant times dropped by around 15 seconds per lap but as the track dried Shaun held 3rd place on the timesheets for a time but as the conditions improved we all but matched the time that we set in the morning session.




























Look out for another update before Snetterton next weekend!


----------



## SteveTDCi

those 1.2's suit the golf much better, its good to see the times going in the right direction too.


----------



## minimadgriff

I fear change :lol: and didn't think they would look good but think they look great  

All 24 have been sealed with Poor Boys wheel sealant too! Makes cleaning them sooo much easier! Rubber build up just falls off  Team manager now loves the stuff after I insisted on doing the BBS wheels the start of the season and he said he has never had wheels clean up so easily on a race car.


----------



## SteveTDCi

is the wheel sealent low weight stuff though ? just stick to 1 coat or it'll slow you down


----------



## alan_mcc

pro race 1.2s :thumb: nice choice. really want a set of those in black for my car.


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

cheers for the update, definately the most positive update you've done, can't wait for snetterton to see how you go. good luck team AMD!!


----------



## WHIZZER

Glad to see progress being made


----------



## Guest

Good progress lads!!! Can't wait to see the car at snetterton


----------



## gotamintvtr

i have gloss black 1.2s on my mini nice wheels


----------



## Gruffs

Ben,

Just out of interest, do you know of a race team that uses this stuff?

www.xado.co.uk

I've used it in my own car with some results but i'm not aware of any race users yet. It may help a lot with your wear and reliability.


----------



## minimadgriff

Gruffs said:


> Ben,
> 
> Just out of interest, do you know of a race team that uses this stuff?
> 
> www.xado.co.uk
> 
> I've used it in my own car with some results but i'm not aware of any race users yet. It may help a lot with your wear and reliability.


We and I personally would never use any additives. Better to just put in what is meant to be in there :thumb:

The issues we have had also couldn't be solved with that sort of product either.


----------



## THE CHAMP

Did you get the cylinder head sorted as i herd the headwork has been done wrong ?


----------



## minimadgriff

THE CHAMP said:


> Did you get the cylinder head sorted as i herd the headwork has been done wrong ?


 first I have heard about a the head work being done wrong?


----------



## Pandy

Looks great on the new wheels.

How do they compare weight wise to the BBS's?


----------



## alx_chung

Thanks for the update!! Things are looking good!
Alex


----------



## THE CHAMP

minimadgriff said:


> first I have heard about a the head work being done wrong?


I heard they are looking for another 30 BHP from a new head done by a different head man ?


----------



## Shug

Its not easy getting good head.


----------



## Gruffs

minimadgriff said:


> We and I personally would never use any additives. Better to just put in what is meant to be in there :thumb:
> 
> The issues we have had also couldn't be solved with that sort of product either.


Entirely up to you guys what you do with your car. I was just putting it out there.

It's worth a read of the website though.


----------



## minimadgriff

THE CHAMP said:


> I heard they are looking for another 30 BHP from a new head done by a different head man ?


arh right. There is nothing wrong with our head or the work done to it but we were just having a discussion with another compay to "see" if they may be able to do something. It was decided it was best not to go down this route and stick with the original builder as beleive it or not the engine does have abit of warranty :lo:


----------



## THE CHAMP

Shug said:


> Its not easy getting good head.


It is for me as I know the Main man that has worked for some of the most respected names in motorsport :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

Pandy said:


> Looks great on the new wheels.
> 
> How do they compare weight wise to the BBS's?


about the same really. So no gain to be had there.


----------



## THE CHAMP

minimadgriff said:


> about the same really. So no gain to be had there.


Do they offer any better brake cooling ?


----------



## Shug

THE CHAMP said:


> It is for me as I know the Main man that has worked for some of the most respected names in motorsport :thumb:


:lol:
Not quite what I meant......


----------



## minimadgriff

Round 6 saw us make the trip over to Snetterton Race Circuit for what would be a our most sucessful weekend of the BTCC sofar.

Saturday morning the car was prepared and set up for ready for FP1.










Shaun back in the pits for a check over to make sure everything is as it should be.










Out on track during practice










Then back in for some suspension tweaks and fresh tyres.



















FP1 saw us with the 19th fastest time and 2.4 seconds of the fastest time of the session. This was slightly down on what we expected after the way the car peformed at the test session.

To try and rectify this issue we replaced the shocks with a pair that had a slightly different internal setup.




























During FP2 it was instantly obvious this had helped and Shaun was getting more from the car, getting quick and quicker each lap.

In the pits for a fresh set of tyres and check the data from the first half of the session.



















Shaun during FP2










At the end of FP2 we were running 18th and 2 seconds of Jason Plato who put in the fastest time of the session.










While waiting for qualifying everyones eyes were on the sky as the weather looked like it was going to take a turn for the worst.

Just as qualifying was about get underway the rain started to fall. We sent Shaun out on slicks to try and put the fastest time he could in the ever wetting conditions. The track did become too wet and grooved Dunlop's had to be fitted.



















Shaun managed a respectable 17th place. Shaun is first to admit he was driving cautiously, to ensure there were no mishaps that could put race day in jeopardy.

On to race day!

In the mornig before Race 1 we made afew changes to the car.

Fresh new Pipercross Airfilter, we change these one to two times every weekend.










A fresh new set of discs and pads all round were fitted.










Final set up and checks before Race 1.










For the first time ever we were actually ready long before Race 1 was due to start..........but things never go that smoothley!

As half the team and the girls moved onto the grid to wait for Shaun to come round it was obvious all was not well! Just as the car was fired up in the garage to make it's way round to the grid the alternator stopped charging.

Stuart and Chris rushed to change the alternator to get Shaun round on to the grid so he could start in his qualifying position.










Unfortunatley Shaun got to the end of the pitlane only 2 seconds too late! It was then a mad rush for us to get to the end of the pit lane so we could front to rear the tyres and ensure Shaun got out of the pits.

Shaun was allowed to start on the grid with the rest of the cars but had to start from the back.

Even though Shaun started from the back he managed his way up to 16th, which is where he finally finished. Closley chased down by Forsters BMW over the line.



















Golf back in the pits after a good finish.










On to race two and all that was needed was a fresh set of rubber



















and the usually set up and pre-race checks.










Shaun would start from 16th in Race 2.










Race 2 saw Shaun in a long battle with WSR's Andy Neate and over took him into the chicane. Shaun fought well to keep Neate behind him but as the Golf's tyres began to go past there best, Neate managed to slip by as the BMW is easier on the tyres for the latter part of the race due to its RWD.










Being able to race against and pass the WSR BMW was quite a triumph for us as they were last years champions and on a far bigger budget than we are. We would not have been able to do this several races ago.

We improved on our Race 1 finish with a 15th in Race 2.

As Shaun pulled up in front of the garage it was evident there was a slight issue with the car.










The N/S CV boot had just started to loose its grease and heat up on the drivetrain. The CV boot and driveshaft were replaced for Race 3 but other than this and another set of fresh tyres, the Golf was all good to go for Race 3.

Shaun getting ready on the Grid for the final race of the day.










An early spin in Race 3 meant Shaun lost touch with the pack but still managed to finish in 15th place meaning for the first time this season we finished all three races.










Shaun still came away pleased from Race 3 as it was more than evident that he was quicker through the technical sections than Tom Onslow-Cole's Focus but on the straights he was able to pull away easily due to the Fords straight line speed. As soon as there were corners again Shaun was back on him.

Shaun on his way to Parc Ferme after his third race finish of the weekend.










We came away very happy from last weekend, especially as Snetterton is not a track suited to the Golf (due to us being 40-50bhp down on the rest of the field), we finished all three races and we are closing in on the times of the front runners.

In Race 3 although our fastest time wasn't as quick as others Shaun was putting in consistantly quicker times through out the race than the cars in front of him. Our fastest lap ended up only 1.6 seconds of Plato's fastest lap. When you compare this to the start of the season we have come a long way since Thruxton.

Next weekend see's up make our way up to Silverstone and with some more changes due this week we hope to improve our performance further.

(on track action shots courtesy of Steve and Bob Knightley)


----------



## Guest

When is silverstone?next weekend?

Awesome write up! The difference in the car is so much different it's almost unreal! I'd be very happy with those results,it annoys me how the cameras stick with the front runners for 80% of races  Im gona contact itv4 and tell them to split the coverage 50/50 :lol:

Anyway,keep up the good work,cannot wait to see the car in person at knockhill!


----------



## minimadgriff

T4RFY said:


> When is silverstone?next weekend?
> 
> Awesome write up! The difference in the car is so much different it's almost unreal! I'd be very happy with those results,it annoys me how the cameras stick with the front runners for 80% of races  Im gona contact itv4 and tell them to split the coverage 50/50 :lol:
> 
> Anyway,keep up the good work,cannot wait to see the car in person at knockhill!


Yep next weekend  the circuit they are using may not be best suited to us but we will still be giving it our best shot :thumb:

If we have an extra 30-50 bhp we would be up the front, thats the annoying thing.


----------



## Guest

minimadgriff said:


> Yep next weekend  the circuit they are using may not be best suited to us but we will still be giving it our best shot :thumb:
> 
> If we have an extra 30-50 bhp we would be up the front, thats the annoying thing.


Ace! I'll be telling the OH to go do 1 while the touring cars is on :lol: :lol:

Is there any reason you havn't got that extra power?I assume once you enter the car into the btcc for that season you are not aloud to alter/modify the engine in anyway to give it more power?or is it basically gathering data for next year and enter a better engine(no point tuning the current engine mid season if its being replaced?)

Maybe im talking drivel :lol: not sure off the regulations tbh

Keep up the good work.


----------



## minimadgriff

We can up the power of the engine as long as we have it homologated. The biggest issue is cash and the fact we have no intention of running this engine next year. We hoped to be allowed to produce our own 2.0TFsi engine to run along side the cars that are running a the NGTC engine.

Check out this post for a explanation of why we didn't go for the engine upgrade at the last rebuild.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=2298978&postcount=678

If the upgraded engine had been a straight swap we would have gone for it but it just wasn't viable 

We did plead with TOCA to let us run a 2.0TFsi this year but they were having none of it :lol:


----------



## Guest

minimadgriff said:


> We can up the power of the engine as long as we have it homologated. The biggest issue is cash and the fact we have no intention of running this engine next year. We hoped to be allowed to produce our own 2.0TFsi engine to run along side the cars that are running a the NGTC engine.
> 
> Check out this post for a explanation of why we didn't go for the engine upgrade at the last rebuild.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=2298978&postcount=678
> 
> If the upgraded engine had been a straight swap we would have gone for it but it just wasn't viable
> 
> We did plead with TOCA to let us run a 2.0TFsi this year but they were having none of it :lol:


Now i understand :lol:

At least you guys are gathering data for next season plus you will have a quicker engine 

Does this mean the golf will be on the TOCA racing games,or dont they make these toca touring car games anymore

What mod's have you guy's done to the engine, internals/flywheel/gearbox etc would be interested in a rough spec,best asking now rather than ask 6905096059560 [email protected] :lol: feel free to pm the mod's done if you don't want to post on here


----------



## asjam86

Really well done to the whole team. Great result and even better still was the coverage on the TV with your battles. Awesome to see the golf mixing it up with established teams with more money and experience. Its a shame that you can't develop the golfs engine further it would be great to see but the NGT engine should go well in that little golf. 

Congratulations on a great weekend.


----------



## minimadgriff

T4RFY said:


> Now i understand :lol:
> 
> At least you guys are gathering data for next season plus you will have a quicker engine
> 
> Does this mean the golf will be on the TOCA racing games,or dont they make these toca touring car games anymore
> 
> What mod's have you guy's done to the engine, internals/flywheel/gearbox etc would be interested in a rough spec,best asking now rather than ask 6905096059560 [email protected] :lol: feel free to pm the mod's done if you don't want to post on here


having data is worth alot and will help us next year 

If they make a 2010 TOCA game for this year then yes it would be but they havn't made one for years 

We don't build the engine in house it is done by a company called Lehman in Listenstein. If you take a look back through you will see the custome flywheel we had made. VERY light. The engine has extensive head, work, trick cams, different compression ratio, custome inlet plenum, etc etc, its worth around £20k.



asjam86 said:


> Really well done to the whole team. Great result and even better still was the coverage on the TV with your battles. Awesome to see the golf mixing it up with established teams with more money and experience. Its a shame that you can't develop the golfs engine further it would be great to see but the NGT engine should go well in that little golf.
> 
> Congratulations on a great weekend.


Thanks :thumb: We did get some good coverage, and it is always good that we are near the media garage so often get alot of air time when they are interviewing or talking to the camera. Even got a nice mention from Tim Harvey last weekend too 

It is a shame but we know we are doing the right thing by not wasting money on this engine, this year.


----------



## minimadgriff

Golf won't be out today i'm afraid. In qualifying the alternator belt failed. Went into the cambelt and it jumped 7 teeth. This resulted in bent valves, damaged rockers, tappets etc

So dissapointing. We will still be at the circuit today though.


----------



## Guest

Oh no  hope you guys get it sorted soon! Was looking forward to seeing the golf today :driver:


----------



## BOB.T

Oh no, gutted for you!  Best of luck with the repairs!


----------



## dew1911

Just seen on the TV you won't be taking part - Absolutley Gutted.

In other news, Plato really hates the AON cars doesn't he?


----------



## alan_mcc

gutted you arent on!


----------



## minimadgriff

Yep, really crap standing here in the garage with the golf in here too.


----------



## dew1911

Do us a favour - Go down and give Neal a Slap will you?

As usual thinks he can just barge his way through.


----------



## alan_mcc

i can imagine - must be awful frustrating.


----------



## Tom_the_great

am i missing somthing but the fords are like having a veyron with its top end limited will always win because it can get there faster ?


----------



## dew1911

By limiting the boost it'll be slower throughout the range, obviously still got enough legs.


----------



## dew1911

Griffy - Walk past the back of the shot now :lol:


----------



## John74

The highs and lows of racing , hope you guys get it sorted in time for the next round.


----------



## RenesisEvo

Was most gutted to hear of your misfortune! Big thanks though to you and the team for being so friendly and accommodating to my brother and myself, really made his day being able to look around the car, shame it wasn't going anywhere  also great to put a face to a name. Fingers crossed for Knockhill.


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

shame after all the hard work, and for the engine to fail in this way is crimanal... 

good luck for knockhill, lets hope the twisty track will suit the golf better than silverstone.... of a side note did anyone watch the ginetta juniors?? proper bunch of headcases this time!! haha


----------



## minimadgriff

dew1911 said:


> Griffy - Walk past the back of the shot now :lol:


:lol: I was standing behind the car when they was being filmed. :lol:



John74 said:


> The highs and lows of racing , hope you guys get it sorted in time for the next round.


Yeah we will have, head was taken away yesterday. So the ball is already rolling. :thumb:



RenesisEvo said:


> Was most gutted to hear of your misfortune! Big thanks though to you and the team for being so friendly and accommodating to my brother and myself, really made his day being able to look around the car, shame it wasn't going anywhere  also great to put a face to a name. Fingers crossed for Knockhill.


yep was gutting  Was good to meet you too yesterday, glad it made your day that much better getting a guided tour and shortcuts through the garage :lol: Just a shame you didn't get to see/hear the Golf 



TurbochargedJJ said:


> shame after all the hard work, and for the engine to fail in this way is crimanal...
> 
> good luck for knockhill, lets hope the twisty track will suit the golf better than silverstone.... of a side note did anyone watch the ginetta juniors?? proper bunch of headcases this time!! haha


effectivley a £8 part ruined the weekend by taking out some much more expensive parts :doublesho

Knockhill should suit us much better, so fingers crossed. :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

Round 7 - Silverstone - The highs and lows of Motor Racing

Round 7 of the BTCC saw us travel up to Silverstone in high spirits after our 3 strong and promising finishes at Snetterton.

Saturday morning we started with our usuall set up and check over for FP1



















Shaun back in the pits for adjustments and check over.










Fresh tyres and quick check of the data logging.










FP1 saw us with the 19th fastest time and 1.7 seconds off Chilton in P1.

Shaun out on track in FP1










Before FP2 we made further changes to the setup and spring rates to try and help get the times down further.










We were still 19th fastest in FP2 but knew there was still more to come from Shaun and the car.




























On to qualifying and more changes were made to the car. As we have no previous set up data to work from, it means we have to learn whats best for the car and Shaun at each circuit.




























Shaun was not 100% happy with the car, so more changes were made through out qualifying. With fresh tyres on and a further spring change Shaun went out with about 8 minutes of qualifying left to try and improve further.



















He reported back on the radio that the car instantly felt alot better and his times were starting to come down, unfortunatley just before Copse, Shaun informed us that the car lost all power and would not restart.

Qualifying finished with us in 19th out of 21. Had the car not stopped on circuit there is a chance this would have improved after the last set of changes.

We got the car back to the pits and up on the air jacks, had a quick look over the engine and found the alternator belt missing. Our first thoughts were the Golf had simply ran out of electricity.

The battery jump pack was plugged in and the car turned over, it was at this point we all heard the sound any race team dreads. The sound of no compression. On further investigation the alternator belt had shredded and gone into the timing belt, causing it to jump about 7 teeth.

We began to strip the head down and found all the valves bent, rockers, tappets and collets damaged. The camshaft had also been damaged too.










This meant it was the end of our weekend and we would not be able to race on Sunday.

This by far has been our worse weekend and really brought us back down with a bump!

As the saying goes "thats motor racing for you"

The engine came back out on Tuesday and got taken back to Liechtenstein for repair and should be ready to be picked up on Sunday.

Next stop Knockhill!


----------



## chunkytfg

Gutted for you.

Are you going to modify anything to prevent this happening in the future? Some sort of protective bracket sort of thing perhaps?


----------



## minimadgriff

Just a quick update as I am off to bed! Engine went back in on Tuesday and the car left for Scotland Wednesday morning  

Im off up there in the morning at silly "o" clock!


----------



## Guest

minimadgriff said:


> Just a quick update as I am off to bed! Engine went back in on Tuesday and the car left for Scotland Wednesday morning
> 
> Im off up there in the morning at silly "o" clock!


Ace,watch out for the nails biatch :lol:


----------



## minimadgriff

T4RFY said:


> Ace,watch out for the nails biatch :lol:


:lol: your ban over now then :lol:


----------



## Guest

minimadgriff said:


> :lol: your ban over now then :lol:




Didn't change much :lol:


----------



## Buck

minimadgriff said:


> Just a quick update as I am off to bed! Engine went back in on Tuesday and the car left for Scotland Wednesday morning
> 
> Im off up there in the morning at silly "o" clock!


Good Luck Ben - hope it all goes well :car:


----------



## Oakey22

good luck this weekend, If you fancy trying some Autosmart stuff on the car, i saw an autosmart rep in the trade stands.


----------



## scotta

Shaun Going for it today at Knockhill!










Spent the weekend with the team - was brilliant. Thanks guys and girls :wave:


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

:doublesho the DW stickers are gone!!:doublesho

cracking photo tho... :driver:


----------



## minimadgriff

TurbochargedJJ said:


> :doublesho the DW stickers are gone!!:doublesho
> 
> cracking photo tho... :driver:


*Dont worry they will be back*. Had to fit new wings and we had run out of DW stickers


----------



## minimadgriff

scotta said:


> Spent the weekend with the team - was brilliant. Thanks guys and girls :wave:


Glad you had a good time Scott. Sorry I didn't get to talk to you much but i'm sure you saw how hectic it can get.

Bloody Nick making your lad cry with the air jacks :doublesho That was a shock to his system!

Good weekend for us with another 3 finishes. One being a 13th! I'll get a race report up sometime this week. Won't be many photo's though as I just didn't have the time.


----------



## rtjc

Saw the car at Knockhill yesterday, and it looked awesome. Remembered this thread on here so came on for a nosey. Out of all the cars in the BTCC this Golf sounds amazing in the flesh!!


----------



## Guest

Car sounded ****ing awesome lad!!! I nearly creamed my underwear hearing it go flat out after turn 7


----------



## scotta

minimadgriff said:


> Glad you had a good time Scott. Sorry I didn't get to talk to you much but i'm sure you saw how hectic it can get.
> 
> Bloody Nick making your lad cry with the air jacks :doublesho That was a shock to his system!
> 
> Good weekend for us with another 3 finishes. One being a 13th! I'll get a race report up sometime this week. Won't be many photo's though as I just didn't have the time.


No probs mate - was certainly hectic!

Think the airjacks made him cry because of the air rushing out as well as the noise! He was fine tho - didnt stop talking about shaun and the race car until he eventually fell asleep in the car on the way home!

Photo wise ive got just over 2400 from the weekend! Gimme a shout when your writing the blog and i can get some over to you! PM me on btcc.net (not enough posts on here to use the PM's) and ill give you my moby :thumb:

The eddy is absolutely filthy with dust from the car park now tho needs a good :detailer: and :buffer: Wifes probably driving it today as the wee boys seat is still in it so no doubt it will even be worse when i get home! :wall:

one thing i was gonna ask tho - Why the switch to TD from the BBS? Only noticed that when i was looking through the old blog pics last night!


----------



## Oakey22

Team Dynamics were cheaper wern't they and easier to get a supply of when one got wrecked.

That photo scotta, was a very hard place to get a decent photo because of the sheer speed of them coming into that corner, so congrats.

I'll put a few pics up for you if you need them Ben, even got one of you on the pit wall, haha


----------



## minimadgriff

scotta said:


> No probs mate - was certainly hectic!
> 
> Think the airjacks made him cry because of the air rushing out as well as the noise! He was fine tho - didnt stop talking about shaun and the race car until he eventually fell asleep in the car on the way home!
> 
> Photo wise ive got just over 2400 from the weekend! Gimme a shout when your writing the blog and i can get some over to you! PM me on btcc.net (not enough posts on here to use the PM's) and ill give you my moby :thumb:
> 
> The eddy is absolutely filthy with dust from the car park now tho needs a good :detailer: and :buffer: Wifes probably driving it today as the wee boys seat is still in it so no doubt it will even be worse when i get home! :wall:
> 
> one thing i was gonna ask tho - Why the switch to TD from the BBS? Only noticed that when i was looking through the old blog pics last night!


email me a couple of your best from race 3 please Scott :thumb: [email protected]

Thanks for the loan of the wing mirror glass :thumb: :lol: We have gone up untill the weekend without breaking any and ended up wrecking 3 this weekend! The only one that survived was yours. Shaun totally wrecked the whole mirror in the last race.

We changed to TD wheels because they are ALOT cheaper, easier to get hold of now they have the pattern made for us and it they would appear to be stronger too. The BBS's were bending very easily and we were running out fast. Not one TD wheel has let us down yet.



Oakey22 said:


> Team Dynamics were cheaper wern't they and easier to get a supply of when one got wrecked.
> 
> That photo scotta, was a very hard place to get a decent photo because of the sheer speed of them coming into that corner, so congrats.
> 
> I'll put a few pics up for you if you need them Ben, even got one of you on the pit wall, haha


PM me the one of me please mate. Ill vette it first :lol: Stick some pics up of the car though :thumb: more the merrier!


----------



## minimadgriff

rtjc said:


> Saw the car at Knockhill yesterday, and it looked awesome. Remembered this thread on here so came on for a nosey. Out of all the cars in the BTCC this Golf sounds amazing in the flesh!!


Thanks  we never get tired of hearing that people like the car. It does get a great reception. Even from members of other teams too. :thumb:



T4RFY said:


> Car sounded ****ing awesome lad!!! I nearly creamed my underwear hearing it go flat out after turn 7


i thought you were going to pop by and say hello? 

 If does sound superb, even if I do say so myself! Has a very distictive sound over the rest of the grid.

Was popping out some good flames on over run too :devil:


----------



## Guest

minimadgriff said:


> Thanks  we never get tired of hearing that people like the car. It does get a great reception. Even from members of other teams too. :thumb:
> 
> i thought you were going to pop by and say hello?
> 
> If does sound superb, even if I do say so myself! Has a very distictive sound over the rest of the grid.
> 
> Was popping out some good flames on over run too :devil:


 I did


----------



## minimadgriff

T4RFY said:


> I did


Did you? I talk to so many people :lol: you wernt the drunk bloke I spoke to while I was carrying out some duct tape and vinyl repair on the rear arches :lol: :lol:


----------



## Oakey22




----------



## ksm1985

http://www.btccpics.com/detailingworld/Knock-1-3.jpg

loving this one


----------



## admg1

Fantastic results yesterday especially finishing only 22 secs behind the winner in the last race :thumb:

Things are looking very promising and the team are improving so much with every race. 
looking forward to next meeting and hopefully i'll be at Brands for the last races of the season.


----------



## Guest

minimadgriff said:


> Did you? I talk to so many people :lol: you wernt the drunk bloke I spoke to while I was carrying out some duct tape and vinyl repair on the rear arches :lol: :lol:


I best get my coat :lol:


----------



## dew1911

No DW Stickers on this event?


----------



## minimadgriff

TurbochargedJJ said:


> :doublesho the DW stickers are gone!!:doublesho
> 
> cracking photo tho... :driver:





minimadgriff said:


> *Dont worry they will be back*. Had to fit new wings and we had run out of DW stickers





dew1911 said:


> No DW Stickers on this event?


:wave: :thumb:


----------



## scotta

*My Weekend with AMD Milltek Racing!*

As an avid BTCC fan there is hardly a year passes that I don't make the annual trip to Knockhill for the weekend when the touring car circus rolls in to town. I think over the past five years I have only missed one due to not being in the country! The recent few years with the increased coverage on ITV4 has only fuelled my interest and after a few years of thinking about it I made the trip to Croft in June to watch the racing on the Sunday.

With the Croft round over I was looking forward to Knockhill and had full intentions of getting a weekend ticket again this year. Shortly before I bought my tickets I spotted a thread on the Mk5GolfGTI.co.uk forum offering two weekend passes with full hospitality package with the AMD Milltek Racing Team. The Cost - Highest bidder wins in an anonymous charity auction with proceeds going to Help The Heros Charity. As a Gti Edition 30 owner myself I had been reading with some interest the progress threads and blogs on the team since they announced early in the year they were going to run a golf so the prospect of spending the weekend with the team was an opportunity too good to pass on - Awesome I thought ill be having a bit of a bid on this.

Bids were to be sent to one of the site moderators by PM so I sent my bid off and waited eagerly. Watching the thread eagerly over the next couple of days I saw bids were coming in so desperate to find out if I was winning I PM'd SteveP the moderator to ask how the bidding stood. Unfortunately at that point I had been outbid by another member so thought "Aw Well it was worth a try" and resigned myself to not winning. Fortunately though the Scirrocco Forum had been given the same offer and to my benefit nobody bidded so they donated the tickets across. At the point the aution ended to my surprise I had a PM stating that I had won the second set of tickets and to send my address details so they could post the tickets!

To say at this point I was pleased was a major understatement - Bouncing off the walls in the house was closer to the truth! Excitedly I went upstairs' and told my wife who was equally excited. After years of being forced to watch the racing Ive finally converted her and she now quite enjoys watching the BTCC!

After a long week the Saturday came and with it brought the sunshine to Knockhill. After the half hour drive from the house we arrived at the circuit and headed up the hill to park the car. At the top of the hill I thought id chance it by parking in the VIP and Invited Guests section and to my delight was waved in and directed to a space close to the hairpin. I thought to myself that'll be handy for my (Pregnant) wife as she wouldn't have far to walk back to the car. At this point I was unaware exactly how handy it would be!

We were slightly later arriving so when we got to the circuit the first practise session had already started so we watched the session from the hairpin and I took a few shots on my new Nikon Camera that I had bought the day before! After the session finished we headed up to the AMD Milltek Racing garage to meet the team.

On arrival we were welcomed in and told to make ourselves at home and Help ourselves to breakfast and coffee. The team were busy setting the car up for the days remaining practise and qualifying. The car was at this point on the scales with the tracking strings attached and was having a few minor tweaks to camber settings and suspension settings. Shaun then came across and introduced himself and we had a good chat about the car, the practise session and engine failure from Silverstone - Caused by a US spec pully shredding the alternator belt and the associated debris causing the cam belt to jump resulting in internal carnage!

We then had a good look round the car and I took a few pictures in the garage whilst My Son Callum who is 3 showed Shaun his collection of Matchbox Golf Gti mk5s that he had brought with him. Although only three he can tell you the make of 90% of cars on the road and is GTI daft!! No idea where he gets that from - honest! 
Around about this time Ben from the team arrived back in the garage looking a bit knackered after running down to the chicane to retrieve the mirror housing that Shaun had taken off with the foam barrier on the apex to the chicane. A highly impressive gaffer tape repair then swiftly took place to reattach it to the car! The car was then refuelled ready for the next session. For this I thought they would have some kind of sophisticated fuelling rig - How wrong I was! The sophisticated fuelling rig consisted of what is best described as a watering can with a long flexible spout!!

We then headed down to the first corner to watch the next session and take some more pictures. After the session we headed back to the garage for a spot of lunch. The car arrived shortly after us and the team busily jacked it up and checked the suspension and alignment again to ready for qualifying. This then presented the team with another problem. Shaun had taken another wing mirror off during the session and they only had spares left for the other side. However at 2:00 pm on a Saturday afternoon nowhere was open and several local scrap yards were tried to no success to find a mirror glass. As a last resort Shaun then asked to borrow the one off my golf in the car park! I had been joking with Ben earlier in the week on the forum threads that I would be holding my keys tightly otherwise they would be off with my engine whilst I wasn't looking - little did I know that I would actually be stood in the car park with an AMD mechanic pinching bits off my car for the race car! Lucky I blagged that VIP parking earlier in the day!

Qualifying was pretty interesting with a massive off from Andy Neate right in front of Steven the AMD teams official photographer resulting in a red flag for the session. The session was then restarted and afterwards we returned to the garage to retrieve my mirror and have a chat with Shaun and the team.

Back to the car then refitted the mirror and headed home after a great day looking forward to race day.

Sunday and the weather was still quite nice not quite as warm as the Saturday but sunny and reasonably warm. Arrived at the garage in time for coffee and breakfast and a bit chat before the first race. The car at this point was down on the deck ready for the race so I took a few more pics and had another wander round it. Joked with the guys that id parked a bit closer today so it would be easier to go and pinch bits off it!

We then went to the bottom of duffas dip to watch the race then returned to the garage armed with a few bags of donuts for sharing at lunch.

When we arrived back it was a hive of activity round the car the gearbox was in the middle of the floor with a clutch next to it. Shaun said the clutch was dragging a bit so needed a change as did the alternator. Impressivly the team had the clutch back in and the gearbox refitted along with the alternator in no time then back up for alignment checks. Then the car was out ready for the next race!

After race two it was more of the same checks to turn the car round for race three.

Race three was good with Shaun keeping with Smith in the 888 vectra and at one point nipping past at duffas. Got some good air shots from the inside of the track with my new D300s of the cars up on two wheels. Then after the race we headed back to say our goodbye's. Callum's face was a picture when he saw the garage was no longer there as it had been packed in the truck!

We had a fantastic weekend MASSIVE thanks to Shaun and the Team at AMD Milltek racing and also a MASSIVE thanks to the Mk5GolfGTI and Scirocco Central forums for sorting the tickets with the team.

Additionally I would just like to say thanks for the way that you guys interact with us the fans. Its totally unprecedented to have access to how your developing the car through various blogs and updates on the forums. Keep it up - The other teams should take note!

All the best

Scott, Joanne and Callum

PS link to the photos here - http://www.flickr.com/photos/littlemonsterz/sets/72157624754921735/ Just a few up at the moment - more to go up later!


----------



## Oakey22

Couple more for you, one is the crash talked about by scotta of Andy Neate.


----------



## scotta

Oakey22 said:


> Couple more for you, one is the crash talked about by scotta of Andy Neate.


Good pics! I got fantastic shots of the crash - spun round held the camera in mid air pointing at the car. Got 10 pin sharp multiburst images of the catch fence!


----------



## Oakey22

scotta said:


> Good pics! I got fantastic shots of the crash - spun round held the camera in mid air pointing at the car. Got 10 pin sharp multiburst images of the catch fence!


Lol, I just had a look at mine have a birst of 38 starting from the moment he hit the gravel trap  can see Steven Knightley holding his ground straight in front of it.


----------



## minimadgriff

Oakey22 said:


> Lol, I just had a look at mine have a birst of 38 starting from the moment he hit the gravel trap  can see Steven Knightley holding his ground straight in front of it.


Lets see the pics of him not budging! that will impress his girlfriend even more :lol:


----------



## Oakey22

minimadgriff said:


> Lets see the pics of him not budging! that will impress his girlfriend even more :lol:


your wish is my command.


----------



## AndyFRS

Its awesome to see all the pictures that you guys post of the BTCC on here because where your there and busy you dont get to see very much :thumb:

Ahhh I see why Steve had personal moment with a BMW, great photo


----------



## scotta

Oakey22 said:


> your wish is my command.


Where were you standing and what zoom lens have you got?


----------



## minimadgriff

Round 8 - Knockhill

Last weekend saw us make the long trek up to a very sunny Knockhill in Scotland!

After the dissapointment of Silverstone we really did believe things can only get better and fortunately for us they did.

With a freshly rebuilt engine, we prepared the car for FP1, due to us having no previous set up data, we go out with a base set up and work from there.










During the first session the car was very tail happy, after a helper spring change this helped to a degree but was still oversteering too much.



















For FP2 we carried out quite afew number of changes to help improve the cars handling and Shaun's confidence in the car.










Golf in the pits ready go out on track for FP2










The changes made before practice had helped hugely with with oversteering problem, which helped bring the times down but Shaun could feel a slight knocking through the car, which was coming from the rear gearbox mount. This caused smooth braking and gear changes to be an issue, due the the movement of the box.

Tyre change and check over during FP2





































A problem we did run into during FP1 and 2 was loosing wing mirrors at the chincane. The whole field was having the same issue. Up until now we have not damaged any wing mirror glasses and in one morning we had destroyed two. This meant we have used up all of our spares. Fortunately one of our guests owned a Golf ED30 and loaned us the use of it for qualifying (thanks Scott). We did manage to find a factors in Edinburgh with two in stock. So a member of the team took the drive over there to pick them up so we had enough spares for race day.

On to qualifying and further changes were made to the set up, which really helped bring our times closer to the leaders.



















Qualifying saw us 1.7 seconds of P1, which is the closest we have been to the pole position time all season.










After qualifying we began to prepare the car for race day with a gear ratio change and general check over, nut and bolt check.

On to Sunday morning and as the fog began to lift it was looking good for a dry, sunny day.

As always we started of with check the geometry and afew small changes.










Shaun chatting to some of our hospitality guests while the car is prepared.










One BTCC Golf ready for Race 1










On its way through to the pits and round to the grid.










Shaun got a good start and jumped past Smith in the 888 Vectra. He then managed to avoid the fist corner carnage and get through with just some scuffing from a Dunlop boarding that made it's way on to the circuit.



















In Race 1 Shaun got the car to the finish line in a very respectable 13th place and also got our best team points for the season so far.

On the slowing down lap with only 100 metres till the pit lane the Golf lost electrics and the clutch would no longer engage.

This meant a new clutch and alternator needed to be fitted in the short break before race two. We also fitted a new pair of drive shafts purely as a precaution.


















(picture courtesy of Bob/Steve Knightley)

More set up work carried out, with a further spring change as Shaun wasn't overly happy with the way the rear of the car was behaving.










On to Race 2 and Shaun was starting from 13th place but in his own words "made a dreadful start" This meant the car behind were all over him in to the first corner and Shaun's first priority was making sure he made it through unscathed.

The handling was better than Race 1 but was still not quite as good as in qualifying. We finished in 16th, with no drama's or issues. Another finish under our belt, which after Silverstone we were more than happy with.



















After Race 2 there were no repairs to make, just changes to the set up, to try and get the car to perform how it did in qualifying.



















One abused and repaired wing mirror cover,










Ready for Race 3



















Into Race 3 and Shaun felt alot happier with the car and was able to push much harder. He was quickly closing in on the Vectra of Smith and was able to get along side him and past him on the hairpin. Due to the out right power of the Vectra down the straights Shaun had to go defensive into the first corner but missed a gear shift, which meant he was slow on the exit and Smith nipped back past.

Shaun began to give chase again but there was not enough laps left to mount another attack.


















(picture courtesy of Scott Armstrong)









(picture courtesy of Scott Armstrong)

We were happy with a 15th place and more importantly another finish. Shaun was only 1.2 seconds off the fastest lap of Race 3 and with at least 50bhp less than Plato, that's quite an achievement.

We came away with 3 finishes and nothing more than afew scuff's and a broken wing mirror. All in all a good weekend for AmD Milltek Racing!

All on track action shots courtesy of Bob and Steve Knightley unless otherwise stated. Rest by myself.


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

excellent review of the weekend!! nice work... will try and get to the pits at donington and say hi!, as my brother has a DC5 we need to see paul in the teg aswell! I think all other cars should have restricors to even out the power!! haha

ps.. shaun taking it easy then... come on man push it!! haha


----------



## Guest

Vroom vroom,this beast makes 1 helluva noise 

Maniac!!!


----------



## keano

Brilliant write up. Love following the AMD team.

:thumb:


----------



## M4T VW

TurbochargedJJ said:


> excellent review of the weekend!! nice work... will try and get to the pits at donington and say hi!, as my brother has a DC5 we need to see paul in the teg aswell! I think all other cars should have restricors to even out the power!! haha
> 
> ps.. shaun taking it easy then... come on man push it!! haha


Thats an awesome pic, Is there a bigger version for my desktop?


----------



## Tom_the_great

m4t vw said:


> thats an awesome pic, is there a bigger version for my desktop?:d


+1


----------



## keano

Tom_the_great said:


> +1


:doublesho +2


----------



## Skodaw

Fantastic, great to see you guys improving all the time


----------



## scotta

the mirror issue!










with added edition 30 bits!


----------



## Leodhasach

I had a fantastic day at Knockhill, after all the weather was great, the racing as exciting as ever, plus I managed to meet Jason Plato, Matt Neal, Rob Collard (3 times, somehow), Tom Onslow Cole, Mike Jordan (Andrew's father), and a childhood racing hero of mine, Tim Harvey.

But not only that, I am a VAG man, and have been rooting for the Shaun and the AMD Golf all season. To see the car in action (it really is a looker, and easily the best sounding car on the grid) was brilliant, but I also got a chance to speak to Shaun as well. Very nice guy who's clearly enjoying what he's doing. Even gave me a wee nod and a hello as I walked past the team disassembling the garage at the end of the day, several hours later 

I've often said that one of the great things about BTCC is how you can get up close to the cars, drivers and teams, and see how the whole operation works as well as soaking up an exciting atmosphere. Last weekend was no exception.

Keep up the good work guys. During my brief chat with Shaun, we talked about how the first year for a non-works team is always the hardest. Bearing that in mind, you are doing very well :thumb:

All the best, 

Andrew


----------



## minimadgriff

M4T VW said:


> Thats an awesome pic, Is there a bigger version for my desktop?





Tom_the_great said:


> +1





keano said:


> :doublesho +2


send me an email.

[email protected] and I will send you a higher res version


----------



## Tom_the_great

minimadgriff said:


> send me an email.
> 
> [email protected] and I will send you a higher res version


Done


----------



## S-X-I

Had a great day up at Knockhill on Sunday. Currently editing my pictures so i'll get the one up of the AMD car asap!


----------



## minimadgriff

Just a quick update. Car left for Donnington last night and is at Donny now. Garage etc all being set up. 

Only made one change inbtween races and that was some new very expensive wheel bearings which should create less reistance which inturn gives more wheel power.

I'll be leaving early tomorrow to make the journey up there  Don't forget to come and say hello if you are there.


----------



## Guest

minimadgriff said:


> Just a quick update. Car left for Donnington last night and is at Donny now. Garage etc all being set up.
> 
> Only made one change inbtween races and that was some new very expensive wheel bearings which should create less reistance which inturn gives more wheel power.
> 
> I'll be leaving early tomorrow to make the journey up there  Don't forget to come and say hello if you are there.


Sounds good lad!! Look forward to watching the beast,on tv unfortunately....


----------



## S-X-I

A few pictures of the AMD car at the Knockhill rounds.





































:thumb:


----------



## Guest

^^^sexy car


----------



## Mike_182

I'll be seeing you all shortly, wandering on round to spectate as it's just round the corner!


----------



## scotta

S-X-I said:


> A few pictures of the AMD car at the Knockhill rounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Couple of nice pictures mate - what camera and lens are you using? Have you got a circular polarising filter? The track shots have got a lot of reflection on the windows if you have a polarising filter this would be reduced.

have a look at This Guide explains it a bit better than me! :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I

scotta said:


> Couple of nice pictures mate - what camera and lens are you using? Have you got a circular polarising filter? The track shots have got a lot of reflection on the windows if you have a polarising filter this would be reduced.
> 
> have a look at This Guide explains it a bit better than me! :thumb:


Thanks.

I'm using a FujiFilm S9600, its a bridge camera rather than a full SLR so its a bit limited. It was the standard lense and I'm unsure if you can change this or add filters.

The sun was directly behind me for most of the shots so they all came out pretty bright.

A few more pictures from the day can be found here.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=185514


----------



## Mike_182

Well at least Plato finally got his comeuppance for driving like a prick for the majority of the season, even of he took several people out with him.


----------



## John74

Just catching up with the BTCC action i recorded , good to see the AMD Golf getting some tv time even if it's just running around behind the safety car in race 1 :thumb:


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

Was good to finally meet you Ben, Shaun seems a bloody nice bloke! (to be honest from what I've read I expected little else)

another solid weekend? or were there problems behind the scene, well done on 14th in race 1 ... I think it was anyway, good to see the golf holding it's own with some of the more seasoned cars now, roll on next year with setups and experience and more power!!


----------



## dew1911

Amazed this didn't pop up.

Sad to see the AMD Golf didn't get much shot tbh, but then again it was all going on upfront.

And Onslow Cole needs a drifting award for Race 2 - Never seen a FWD so sideways without assistance from another car!


----------



## Guest

dew1911 said:


> Amazed this didn't pop up.
> 
> Sad to see the AMD Golf didn't get much shot tbh, but then again it was all going on upfront.
> 
> And Onslow Cole needs a drifting award for Race 2 - Never seen a FWD so sideways without assistance from another car!


Andrew jordan needs the drifting award


----------



## Guest

*^^  matt neal n shaun hollamby*


----------



## Guest

:lol:


----------



## dew1911

T4RFY said:


> Andrew jordan needs the drifting award


That was assisted though - The AON cars were doing it naturally. I'm crap with corner names but race 2 it suddenly cut to TOC and he was quite a bit beyond 45 degrees, and caught it!


----------



## Mike_182

dew1911 said:


> That was assisted though - The AON cars were doing it naturally. I'm crap with corner names but race 2 it suddenly cut to TOC and he was quite a bit beyond 45 degrees, and caught it!


That was when he pushed the Chevrolet out, wasn't it? If so, the Airwaves/Money Shop BM may have given him a hand.


----------



## dew1911

Wasn't it before that? I need to watch the re runs really as I missed all of race 1, and then was too busy laughing for the rest of it.

Was top racing thats for sure.


----------



## minimadgriff

TurbochargedJJ said:


> Was good to finally meet you Ben, Shaun seems a bloody nice bloke! (to be honest from what I've read I expected little else)
> 
> another solid weekend? or were there problems behind the scene, well done on 14th in race 1 ... I think it was anyway, good to see the golf holding it's own with some of the more seasoned cars now, roll on next year with setups and experience and more power!!


Good to meet you too :thumb: I would have offered you a guided tour round the car but had stuff to be doing.



dew1911 said:


> Amazed this didn't pop up.
> 
> Sad to see the AMD Golf didn't get much shot tbh, but then again it was all going on upfront.
> 
> And Onslow Cole needs a drifting award for Race 2 - Never seen a FWD so sideways without assistance from another car!


It was an ok weekend, Race one was great nearly held on to a 13th but Woods car had us on the straights. Could have been even better but i will explain all in the write up when I get it done.

Race two Shaun was driving brilliantly and really held his own. 4 cars behind him were not able to get past him, one of them being a WSR BMW! They only managed to get past when he ran wide. As he would say "I had a loss of talent" :lol:

Was awesome that Shaun was actually passing people on track and really able to fight for positions.

Race 3 we had a wheel bearing failure 

As I say full info on the write up :wave:


----------



## scotta

minimadgriff said:


> Good to meet you too :thumb: I would have offered you a guided tour round the car but had suff to be doing.
> 
> It was an ok weekend, Race one was great nearly held on to a 13th but Woods car had us on the straights. Could have been even better but i will explain all in the write up when I get it done.
> 
> Race two Shaun was driving brilliantly and really held his own. 4 cars behind him were not able to get past him, one of them being a WSR BMW! They only managed to get past when he ran wide. As he would say "I had a loss of taltent" :lol:
> 
> Was awesome that Shaun was actually passing people on track and really able to fight for positions.
> 
> Race 3 we had a wheel bearing failure
> 
> As I say full info on the write up :wave:


Was that the new ceramic bearing that failed?


----------



## Guest

scotta said:


> Was that the new ceramic bearing that failed?


i believe so,the bearings that have less friction,can't be expected to run smoothly every single race,cars have faults


----------



## minimadgriff

scotta said:


> Was that the new ceramic bearing that failed?


yep and we arn't exactly impressed as standard VW ones have not let us down all season. :devil:


----------



## Leodhasach

Mike_182 said:


> Well at least Plato finally got his comeuppance for driving like a prick for the majority of the season, even of he took several people out with him.


Oh yeah, because Neal has driven like a saint...


----------



## scotta

minimadgriff said:


> yep and we arn't exactly impressed as standard VW ones have not let us down all season. :devil:


Yep unimpressive! Bet they weren't cheap either!


----------



## Neil30

Hi Ben,

Good to see Shaun mixing it with the big boys on Sunday, I was stuck on the banking at The Old Hairpin and couldn't get round to the pit lane to see you boys but I did get to see Shaun doing his Flymo impersonation 

P.S I still have the bag of gravel you dug out of my car from my spin at The Old Hairpin last year 























































Neil


----------



## minimadgriff

Hello Neil  

Great shots. Shame you couldn't get round to see us! As you know you are always welcome! If you are going to be at Brands let me know and you can come up to the garage. 

shaun was over the moon with actually being able race with other cars


----------



## scotta

minimadgriff said:


> Hello Neil
> 
> Great shots. Shame you couldn't get round to see us! As you know you are always welcome! If you are going to be at Brands let me know and you can come up to the garage.
> 
> shaun was over the moon with actually being able race with other cars


From the limited covereage i saw on the telly it looked like he was doing well!

Meant to say from the knochkill circuit commentary at one point he was fastest car on the track - during the safety car period!:driver:


----------



## minimadgriff

scotta said:


> From the limited covereage i saw on the telly it looked like he was doing well!
> 
> Meant to say from the knochkill circuit commentary at one point he was fastest car on the track - during the safety car period!:driver:


yeah that was him trying to catch up with the field after a "moment" :lol:

Going to be so much better with more power next year. :devil:


----------



## scotta

minimadgriff said:


> yeah that was him trying to catch up with the field after a "moment" :lol:
> 
> Going to be so much better with more power next year. :devil:


To build more power or to buy it tho thats the question.

does more power mean less pushing?


----------



## minimadgriff

christ my hair was long then :lol:

I do love the way, that no matter what you are pushing or driving through the paddock, wether is be the car or a tyre cart people are completley oblivious and just do not move out the way. my motto since Knochill is, motorsport is dangerous.....even in the paddock :lol: so if you get hit. Not my problem :lol:


----------



## scotta

minimadgriff said:


> christ my hair was long then :lol:
> 
> I do love the way, that no matter what you are pushing or driving through the paddock, wether is be the car or a tyre cart people are completley oblivious and just do not move out the way. my motto since Knochill is, motorsport is dangerous.....even in the paddock :lol: so if you get hit. Not my problem :lol:


Bull bars are the answer - may even be handy on track!:devil:


----------



## alan_mcc

seen your feature in pvw.. :thumb:


----------



## Neil30

Ben, Theres a good article about AMD in the new TRACKDRIVER magazine issue #2. 

You let John Hayman have a blast around Snetterton (my invite must be in the post :thumb and he has written an interesting 7 pages.

He sheds some light on the running costs and things like only being able to select 20 gear ratios (£5K + Vat!!) at the start of the season, and having no previous data, so just an educated guess.

Well done for getting this far, see you at Brands.


----------



## keano

Odd question for you Ben.

Do you have HiQ HIDS fitted in the halogen headlights?


----------



## minimadgriff

Neil30 said:


> Ben, Theres a good article about AMD in the new TRACKDRIVER magazine issue #2.
> 
> You let John Hayman have a blast around Snetterton (my invite must be in the post :thumb and he has written an interesting 7 pages.
> 
> He sheds some light on the running costs and things like only being able to select 20 gear ratios (£5K + Vat!!) at the start of the season, and having no previous data, so just an educated guess.
> 
> Well done for getting this far, see you at Brands.


I read that Saturday evening at the circuit Neil  did you see me in there? :lol: I'm famous :wave:

Shaun was totally cacking himself when he let John out in the car, that could of got emotional very quickly.

I think even the costs mentioned in there are still a little bit under estimated :doublesho When I see what some of the invoices are  Did you see the price of the wiring loom and the battery? :doublesho

Thanks Neil. It has been fun, exciting, frustrating, dissapointing at times but what an experiance and a huge triumph for us all. Just hope Brands goes well.

See you there :thumb:



keano said:


> Odd question for you Ben.
> 
> Do you have HiQ HIDS fitted in the halogen headlights?


We just have standard halogen bulbs in there :thumb: Hi-Q logo's are only on there because championship rules state they must be.


----------



## keano

minimadgriff said:


> We just have standard halogen bulbs in there :thumb: Hi-Q logo's are only on there because championship rules state they must be.


Well i never knew that! :wave: :lol:


----------



## minimadgriff

keano said:


> Well i never knew that! :wave: :lol:


:lol:

Dunlop, Hi-Q, EVO and AutoExpress MUST all be on the cars and in specified area's too. This is due to them being championship sponsors. :thumb:


----------



## dew1911

Plus the "BTCConITV4" where the number plates would usually be!


----------



## minimadgriff

dew1911 said:


> Plus the "BTCConITV4" where the number plates would usually be!


oh yeah, forgot that one too!


----------



## minimadgriff

:lol:










bugger, caught on film! and no myself (on the left) and Nick were not perving from behind our grid girls.


----------



## minimadgriff

alan_mcc said:


> seen your feature in pvw.. :thumb:


That was actually meant to be abit more in depth than that, with them basically doing a day in the life of a racing team but with the problems we had at Brands it didn't quite go to plan. Still got another two pages in a mag! :thumb:


----------



## scotta

minimadgriff said:


> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bugger, caught on film! and no myself (on the left) and Nick were not perving from behind our grid girls.


Perving on the boss's daughter aint a good idea!! :lol:


----------



## dew1911

Have you changed one of the grid girls or has she just dyed her hair?


----------



## minimadgriff

scotta said:


> Perving on the boss's daughter aint a good idea!! :lol:


don't even go there!



dew1911 said:


> Have you changed one of the grid girls or has she just dyed her hair?


Shauns daughter was standing in. :thumb:


----------



## scotta

minimadgriff said:


> Don't even go there !:


ROFL :argie:

What exactly were u pair up to anyway??


----------



## Mike_182

minimadgriff said:


> Shauns daughter was standing in. :thumb:


Hai.


----------



## admg1

Do you have another AMD unit in the Surrey area. I was wondering because I saw a silver Smart car today near my house with AMD stickers on it.


----------



## Guest

I like pit girlies


----------



## minimadgriff

admg1 said:


> Do you have another AMD unit in the Surrey area. I was wondering because I saw a silver Smart car today near my house with AMD stickers on it.


There is a Surrey one but he is just a one man band. Not a large outfit like us. Didn't even know they had a courtesy car. We have a Courtesy smart car though.


----------



## scotta

I hear you have a couple of engines off for evaluation for NGTC ?


----------



## minimadgriff

scotta said:


> I hear you have a couple of engines off for evaluation for NGTC ?


where you hearing stuff like that? We would have to have some engines first :lol: and I couldn't possibly comment on what is happening at the moment!


----------



## scotta

minimadgriff said:


> where you hearing stuff like that? We would have to have some engines first :lol: and I couldn't possibly comment on what is happening at the moment!


Shauns twitter feed! :thumb:

@AmDEssex We have 2 VW engines taken away to be evaluated for their suitability for the new 2011 NGTC 2.0Turbo rules today. Exciting times!


----------



## minimadgriff

LOL he is a nightmare!


----------



## scotta

minimadgriff said:


> LOL he is a nightmare!


LOL was that a "How the he'll does he know that" Moment?:lol:


----------



## Mike_182

FLOL! Never mind, secrets are boring anyway. And in his defence, it's not the most unexpected Twitter-revelation ever come about - people have tweeted about far more unexpected things! Like that bird from Paramore being pasty and having small nips... :lol:

So, pics? We know you have them...


----------



## minimadgriff

Round 9 - Donington Park

Round 9 of the BTCC saw us make our way up to Derby, home of Milltek Sport, our biggest sponsor and one half of AmD Milltek Racing.



















Donington Park saw us sporting some new sponsors that will be with us for Brands Hatch too.























































Saturday began with our usual set up work, as we every other circuit we have no previous data, so we start of with a base setting.

Golf having it's final preparations ready for FP1.



















FP1 saw us running 19th out of 22, with Shaun getting used to the circuit and collecting valuable data to help us improve the set up further.



















Height and Weight check at the end of FP1



















Before FP2 we evaluated the data from FP1 and made a few changes to set up and rear spring rate.



















Only 6 laps into FP2 Shaun complained of the engine making a strange noise and that it was feeling flat. Upon inspection back in the pits it was clear the exhaust manifold gasket had let go.










This is not a quick fix and meant we would have to sit out the rest of FP2. All though this is something we could fix it really hampered our progression with improving the car.

The free practice sessions are the only time we get to see how the car the car is performing, collect data and learn where we can improve, so this really was a setback for us.

We cracked on with changing the manifold gasket and also used the extra time to change a couple of gears as we could see from the data what we were running was not the ideal set up for the circuit.



















Set up, repair, and ratio change complete.










And the Golf ready for Qualifying.










Shaun improved on his FP1 time by over a 1/4 of a second but could only manage 19th out of 22 due to not having enough track time earlier on to improve not only the car but himself too.



















After qualifying we cracked on with getting the car ready for Sunday's First Race.

As a pre-caution we changed the driveshaft's over to our race set.










Then set the car up on the Smart Strings










Then that evening we had the task of fitting the Your Racing Car.com roof sticker. The sticker is made up of 1000 members supplied photo's, which range from pictures of themselves, company logo's, charities to pictures of Slimer from Ghostbusters! A real variation!




























All done!










On to Race Day and all that was needed were a few final checks, run through the gears and warm the engine up.



















Shaun on one of his many meet, greets and chats with our guests and Milltek employee's.










It was then onto the grid for Race 1.



















We then headed of the grid and back to the garage. As we were waiting for the cars to head off on the warm up lap we saw the yellow flags go up around the Golf, which was a sign that all was not well.

The marshals let the rest of the grid go and then began to push the Golf of the grid towards the pit lane entrance. We all rushed up to push the Golf back to the pits as quick as possible to find the problem.

For some reason the Golf would just not turn over, even with the battery jump pack plugged in. With a quick look around the engine bay, nothing obvious could be found. Chris then turned off the battery (the battery has its own brain as it is far removed from a normal battery) turned it back on again, hit the start button and the Golf fired into life!

Shaun quickly got to the end of the pit lane just in time for the lights to go out and joined onto the back of the field. The tyres had cooled but after he got some heat in them he began to catch the battle ahead of him.

Due to O'Neil's off the safety car was deployed, which gave Shaun the chance to get right back on the pack.

On the restart Shaun got right on the back of Forsters BMW and the pressure must have been too much as he locked the brakes and ran wide into Redgate, which gave Shaun the chance to get past.

Shaun powered on and managed to miss all the carnage of cars going off in the last chicane. After the re-start there were two laps to go and Shaun had 3 BMW's and the Integra of Lea Wood behind him. Wood managed to power past Shaun on the straight due to our lack of straight line power and Rob Collard got by too.

Collard then had a moment and Shaun gained the position back. He then got the Golf to the chequered flag in 14th! A good finish and even managed to keep faster cars than ours behind him.





































With the race over it was time to get the car ready for Race 2.

For Race 2 we fitted new front discs and pads, along with a change of spring rate for the front end.










The car was then set up and checked over.



















On to Race 2 and Shaun was starting from 14th place on the grid with a few front runners behind him due to the carnage of Race 1

The quicker guys who should be up the front worked their way past Shaun and he continued to battle it out with the mid field pack.

Lea Wood ran wide letting Shaun and a group of cars through.










Shaun was running a good position with two Integra's and two BMW's chasing him down. He then had Civic join in the chase.



















Shaun held his own and kept them all behind him for a number laps, constantly checking his mirrors down the straight's knowing that their straight line power advantage could get them past at any time. He pushed on keeping them at bay and going defensive into the first corner to keep them behind as this was where they were really gaining an advantage.

The Golf then started to pull away a little while the group of cars behind were fighting amongst themselves but then Shaun ran wide into Redgate and they all came steaming past.










Shaun finished the race 19th (still not last!), although not that high up the field and certainly not our highest finish, we were all still in good spirits.

Reason being that Shaun was actually able to race other cars and keep them behind him, they weren't just able to easily get by him. This really showed how far we have come, even with the lack of power on the rest of the field.

It was then on to the last race of the day and there was not much to do to the Golf other than set up the geometry and give the Golf a good check over.

On to the Grid and Shaun was starting from 19th.










Shaun got a good start and managed to get up the inside of a couple of cars into the first corner. Unfortunately he had a slight coming together with James Kaye and a couple of laps later we suffered wheel bearing failure, this meant it was the end of the race for us.



















Donington was a real up and down round for us. We didn't finish all three races and we didn't even finish one of them very high up the field but what we did do is prove the little Golf with its under powered engine can now get in the mix of it and have a battle!

And to finish the blog report on a real high....there is one round to go and we have made it!

(All on track shots courtesy of Bob and Steve Knightley, rest by myself)


----------



## Pandy

Good stuff :thumb:

I can imagine its a massive acheivement to finish a season with many good sessions on your first year, especially going into the rounds sort of blind as having no previous data!

Congrats to you all on doing so well so far and hope Brands (Indy i think?) goes well for you :thumb:


----------



## kharekatoh

Excellent thread! AmD have done a cracking job with this, lots of detailed work and upgrades made, and it pays off on track.


----------



## minimadgriff

Pandy said:


> Good stuff :thumb:
> 
> I can imagine its a massive acheivement to finish a season with many good sessions on your first year, especially going into the rounds sort of blind as having no previous data!
> 
> Congrats to you all on doing so well so far and hope Brands (Indy i think?) goes well for you :thumb:


Thanks :thumb: It is a huge acheivement. I think alot of people don't quite understand how much of big thing it is to be able to do a full season.



kharekatoh said:


> Excellent thread! AmD have done a cracking job with this, lots of detailed work and upgrades made, and it pays off on track.


Cheers :thumb: Welcome to the forum too!


----------



## paddymk5

very nice i read up on it every month!!!


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

great write up, and a cracking final pic... as said before was good to meet you and shaun!


----------



## minimadgriff

Thanks Chaps! 

Was good to meet you too JJ! I thought i would have met afew more people from here at the rounds!

Anyone going to Brands?


----------



## chunkytfg

minimadgriff said:


> Thanks Chaps!
> 
> Was good to meet you too JJ! I thought i would have met afew more people from here at the rounds!
> 
> *Anyone going to Brands?*


Been there all day yesterday, all day today, will be there all day saturday and sunday aswell!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## ShibbySi

Ill be there. Was going to say hello at Silverstone but noone was about and i dont know who you are  ...err... is the guy from DW about :thumb:


----------



## clcollins

Hi, can I ask (ball park figures of course) how much it is costing to run the Golf for a season and what does it cost (if you know) for the top teams per car per year?

Just want to see the size of task ahead of AMD, I expect the difference to vast, love seeing a VW on the track :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

clcollins said:


> Hi, can I ask (ball park figures of course) how much it is costing to run the Golf for a season and what does it cost (if you know) for the top teams per car per year?
> 
> Just want to see the size of task ahead of AMD, I expect the difference to vast, love seeing a VW on the track :thumb:


ill just throw "some" figures at you of various things to give you an idea

Entrance fee to the championship - £17k plus vat
Tyres -£1000 per set, on average 18 tyres a round 
20 gears for the gearbox - £5k 
Engine wiring loom - £4k ish 
light weight Battery - £1500 
development of body kit - £8k 
24 new TD wheels - ££££
average cost per weekend - £15k 
3 x engine rebuilds - £6-£10k

Even things like the garage boarding costs a fortune!

you then think about all the parts for the car, development, cost of the original and on going build of the car etc :doublesho

Some of the front running teams budget for £1 million for a pair of cars. Some top teams charge around £35k for you to hire the car the weekend!


----------



## minimadgriff

Shaun got a phone call just over an hour ago to let us know we won the BTCC.net Fans Trophy!!!!

http://www.btcc.net/forum/showthread.php?8841-Fans-Trophy-2010/page9


----------



## admg1

minimadgriff said:


> Shaun got a phone call just over an hour ago to let us know we won the BTCC.net Fans Trophy!!!!
> 
> http://www.btcc.net/forum/showthread.php?8841-Fans-Trophy-2010/page9


Congratulations :thumb: 
Well deserved in my opinion.

I should hopefully be at brands on Sunday, just in the process of sorting out some tickets now.


----------



## Oakey22

I should be down at Brands, hopefully Shaun can show The Stig a few things.


----------



## P4ULT

Im going to brands. See you there.


----------



## scotta

minimadgriff said:


> Shaun got a phone call just over an hour ago to let us know we won the BTCC.net Fans Trophy!!!!
> 
> http://www.btcc.net/forum/showthread.php?8841-Fans-Trophy-2010/page9


Congrats to all for a well deserved win! Good luck for brands :thumb:

Whats the chances of sneaking a turbo under the bonnet for the last round? :driver:


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

minimadgriff said:


> Shaun got a phone call just over an hour ago to let us know we won the BTCC.net Fans Trophy!!!!
> 
> http://www.btcc.net/forum/showthread.php?8841-Fans-Trophy-2010/page9


congrats!!, he's a top bloke and that's well deserved!!:thumb:


----------



## Leodhasach

Brilliant, chuffed to hear that! :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

scotta said:


> Congrats to all for a well deserved win! Good luck for brands :thumb:
> 
> Whats the chances of sneaking a turbo under the bonnet for the last round? :driver:


Thanks Scott.

We wish! Easily into the points then! :lol:

Thanks everyone :thumb:


----------



## RSAsh

nice one, does this thread still get updated on the RSOC? ive not seen it pop up for a while now i dont think lol


----------



## minimadgriff

RSAsh said:


> nice one, does this thread still get updated on the RSOC? ive not seen it pop up for a while now i dont think lol


Thanks :thumb: and thats probably to do with the fact I don't go on there any more. Not been on there for months. Got no plans to either.


----------



## RSAsh

ahhh fair enough, that is probably the reason lol it does seem t obe falling apart abit..... hows the FRS going?


----------



## minimadgriff

RSAsh said:


> ahhh fair enough, that is probably the reason lol it does seem t obe falling apart abit..... hows the FRS going?


4.5 miles in 14 months, sooooo not going very far. :lol:


----------



## RSAsh

lol really?! i dont now how you manage to stay away from it lol ive done like 4k in about 12 months lol


----------



## scotta

minimadgriff said:


> 4.5 miles in 14 months, sooooo not going very far. :lol:


Ill give you an empty apple pie case two packets of crisps and whatever small change i have in my pocket for it?


----------



## Fatman Soldier

I have found this thread one of the best threads i have ever read on any forum, plenty of highs and lows. Really appreciate you taking the time todo this for us. 

I have never really watched BTCC, i am more of a bike nut. But i tell ya what im going to be watching this from now on. And will be routing for you all the way next season. I think its great considering you have done this off your own backs etc. 

One of my friends did the BSB rounds a fair few years ago and that averaged out 5K a round. And he had plenty of highs and lows the same as you, as your doing this all your self with nothing to fall back on. 

Hats off to you and as said above GREAT THREAD.


----------



## Skodaw

Congratulations, I agree this thread is the best I've ever read. Most of all though I really enjoyed seeing & hearing!-the Golf in action @ Oulton Park - roll on next season, and keep the updates coming.


----------



## minimadgriff

scotta said:


> Ill give you an empty apple pie case two packets of crisps and whatever small change i have in my pocket for it?


:lol: :lol: I will refrain from being rude 



Fatman Soldier said:


> I have found this thread one of the best threads i have ever read on any forum, plenty of highs and lows. Really appreciate you taking the time todo this for us.
> 
> I have never really watched BTCC, i am more of a bike nut. But i tell ya what im going to be watching this from now on. And will be routing for you all the way next season. I think its great considering you have done this off your own backs etc.
> 
> One of my friends did the BSB rounds a fair few years ago and that averaged out 5K a round. And he had plenty of highs and lows the same as you, as your doing this all your self with nothing to fall back on.
> 
> Hats off to you and as said above GREAT THREAD.





Skodaw said:


> Congratulations, I agree this thread is the best I've ever read. Most of all though I really enjoyed seeing & hearing!-the Golf in action @ Oulton Park - roll on next season, and keep the updates coming.


Thanks chaps, glad you like the thread!! I have no plans to stop updading :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

News Flash!!!!

http://www.amdmilltekracing.com/news.read.cfm?articleid=76

 This really is awesome news for us to help ensure we are going to be back next year!


----------



## Trig

Good luck for this weekend.


----------



## Pandy

minimadgriff said:


> News Flash!!!!
> 
> http://www.amdmilltekracing.com/news.read.cfm?articleid=76
> 
> This really is awesome news for us to help ensure we are going to be back next year!


Awesome news


----------



## WHIZZER

minimadgriff said:


> News Flash!!!!
> 
> http://www.amdmilltekracing.com/news.read.cfm?articleid=76
> 
> This really is awesome news for us to help ensure we are going to be back next year!


Great news :thumb:


----------

